# uncle jimbo 2015?



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2014)

weil ein radfahrerkollege von mir weiß, wie gut zufrieden ich mit dem jimbo eigentlich bin
und weil er auch weiß, dass ich darauf warte, dass endlich dessen macken behoben werden,
hat er mir diesen link zukommen lassen - nett ne?!

http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-brandneuer-rose-uncle-jimbo-prototyp-2015/

(für die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben)


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diesen link
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-brandneuer-rose-uncle-jimbo-prototyp-2015/





hehe
und jetzt kann ich diesen präsentieren

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rose...-2015-fuer-enduro-und-trail-riva-2014.700203/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (4. Mai 2014)

Wollte ich eben auch schreiben gibs hier schon im Forum 
Finde das neue Bike auch sehr nett.
Wenn die das ganze noch in ein schwarzes Elox. Bad packen könnte das vielleicht der nächste Rahmen werden


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn die das ganze noch in ein schwarzes Elox. Bad packen könnte das vielleicht der nächste Rahmen werden



ich würd´s auch in pink nehmen,
hauptsache, es ist schnell, wendig und ich kann spass damit haben
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34049


----------



## StillPad (5. Mai 2014)

Naja bis man das weiß muss man noch locker 7 Monate warten


----------



## DerMonsieur (22. Juli 2014)

Siehe Rose Lineup 2015:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12156950


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2014)

zum niederknien: a line up
cool
yeah.
die kalifornier, die gerade wieder mal bei uns zu besuch waren,
haben wieder mal gefragt, ob wir mit unserer sprache immer noch unzufrieden wären
amerikaner eben - keine ahnung von cosmopolitsm ( http://e09.cgpublisher.com/proposals/89/index_html )



und sonst?
bitte zum herbst hin anbieten
danke


----------



## DerMonsieur (22. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zum niederknien: a line up
> cool
> yeah.
> die kalifornier, die gerade wieder mal bei uns zu besuch waren,
> ...



Sorry, den ersten Teil deines Posts verstehe ich nicht ... Anspielung auf das von mir erwähnte englische Wort "Lineup"? Habe ich es in einem falschen Kontext verwendet?

Edit: "lineup" ist zwar sehr umgangssprachlich, hätte jedoch zugegebenermaßen auf Deutsch (Produktpalette) bleiben sollen, oder "product lineup" bzw. " product line up" (http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/product+lineup.html) schreiben sollen. Aber egal, ist ja nicht das Thema


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Sorry, den ersten Teil deines Posts verstehe ich nicht ...



mach dir nix draus
da kannst du dich bei vielen anderen einreihen
meine texte sind eher künstlerischer natur - muss man auf sich wirken lassen
die leben von der anmutung



DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Anspielung auf das von mir erwähnte englische Wort "Lineup"? Habe ich es in einem falschen Kontext verwendet?



jo
und du hast das wort sicherlich korrekt verwendet




und nun pat on the back
das tyee ist offensichtlich auch ein feines rad - gute wahl!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe der Rahmen wird wieder einzeln erhältlich sein und mit mehr Dämpferauswahl, bzw.ohne


----------



## piilu (23. Juli 2014)

Die Decals sind mal wieder nix Grün/Blau hat sich doch Cube patentieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Juli 2014)

hatte noch keine zeit, das video zu gucken,
aber
ihr bestimmt jetzt auch noch nich
leinen ab!
fürs line up


----------



## Brave-Man (1. August 2014)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob das neue uncle jimbo die möglichkeit hat nen flaschenhalter zu montieren?
Danke!


----------



## StillPad (2. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hatte noch keine zeit, das video zu gucken,



hach*hetz* das Vi hach Deo ist so hach schlecht von hach Ton das hach ich angst hatte hach hoch *keuch*um mein Hochtöner in den Boxen.

Sorry aber wie kann man son Müll nur hochladen?
Wie wärs denn mal damit das nach zu synchronisieren?

Das ganze gelaber bringt nix wenn man nix verstehen kann...

Dennoch scheint das Jimbo ein Spaß Bike zu werden.


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal damit das nach zu synchronisieren?
> 
> Das ganze gelaber bringt nix wenn man nix verstehen kann...



hmm schade, dass du nix verstehen konntest 
war teilweise recht spassig

ich könnte dir das video simultan synchronisieren
kann ich dir damit helfen?

(ich hab damit etwas erfahrung 
und außerdem jedes video von
claudio caluori mehr als einmal gesehen - das übt)


----------



## StillPad (4. August 2014)

Nun brauche ich nicht unbedingt, das wichtigste konnte man schon verstehn.

Trotzdem wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht sowas zu machen, dann sollte man es gleich richtig machen.

Der Fahrtwind war fast dauerhaft im Micro und ist ein Killer für Hochtöner. Viel sinnvoller wäre es das ganze nachträglich mit Ton zuversorgen.
Er kann es ja trotzdem bei der Fahrt aufnehmen um nix zu vergessen.

Bin auf jedenfall auf das Rad gespannt.
Lustig fand ich wie er mit den Lenker in den Bäumen stecken blieb 
Das kommt davon wenn man jeden Trend mit macht, habe noch immer mein 63cm Lenker am Bike um zwischen den Bäumen durch zu kommen.

Was mir bei Rose ein wenig Sorgen macht sind die Lackierungen.
Raw gefällt mir gar nicht.

Genauso frage ich mich was mit den Soulfire wird.


----------



## underdog (4. August 2014)

Brave-Man schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand ob das neue uncle jimbo die möglichkeit hat nen flaschenhalter zu montieren?
> Danke!



Ja bei bei den 100mm bis 160mm Rahmen ist eine Flaschenhalter Montage möglich, nur bei den XS Rahmen passt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

Wann werden immer die neuen Rose-Modelle präsentiert?
Mich interessiert nämlich das neue Uncle Jimbo 2 sehr...
Weiß man da schon was wie es mit der Ausstattung ausschauen wird und preislich?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## piilu (6. August 2014)

Wahrscheinlich auf der Eurobike


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

und ab wann immer bestellbar? weiß das wer?


----------



## CalebK (14. August 2014)

underdog schrieb:


> Ja bei bei den 100mm bis 160mm Rahmen ist eine Flaschenhalter Montage möglich, nur bei den XS Rahmen passt es nicht.


ich hab nachgefragt und beim Uncle Jimbo ist die Montage eines Flaschenhalters nicht vorgesehen. Sonst finde ich das Bike Klasse, aber für mich ist ein Flaschenhalter ein muss..


----------



## StillPad (14. August 2014)

Also so ein Flaschenhalter bekommt man auch mit Schlauchschellen fest ...
Daran sollte es wohl nicht hapern.

Also ich habe nun ein wenig geguckt und mir gefällt das neue Jimbo auch optisch sehr gut.

Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist das es 27,5" ist.

Da ich noch sehr teure und leichte 26" hier liegen habe, frage ich mich ob das groß Probleme machen wird einfach 26" dort rein zu setzen.

Was mir auch gut gefällt ist das der Umwerfer Halter mit einfedert und so mögliches Kettengeschleife verhindert werden sollte.

Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das die 5-10mm die das Rad tiefer kämme durch 26" wirklich was ausmachen sollte.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. August 2014)

26" geht aufjedenfall und nen Unterschied wirste nicht wirklich merken


----------



## StillPad (17. August 2014)

Nun ich habe da noch meine Bedenken wegen den Aussparungen am Hinterbau für den Reifen.
Ich hoffe das kann man dann in den 3D Modell vorher sehen.

Aber jetzt muss man erstmal warten


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. August 2014)

Bei einem 142x12 Hinterbau braucht man sich zwecks Aussparungen keine Gedanken machen, da ist mehr als genug Platz. Aber werde es mir auf der Eurobike mal genauer anschaun, da ich eh schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken spiel


----------



## StillPad (21. August 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Bei einem 142x12 Hinterbau braucht man sich zwecks Aussparungen keine Gedanken machen, da ist mehr als genug Platz. Aber werde es mir auf der Eurobike mal genauer anschaun, da ich eh schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken spiel


Wäre cool wenn du Fotos von machen könntest


----------



## help (21. August 2014)

Bis auf die Zugführung bei Sitzrohr/Unterrohr finde ich die Rahmen schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (28. August 2014)

Weitere Bilder von der Eurobike vom Uncle Jimbo wären cool.
Wie schauts aus mit den Ausstattungen und Preise?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. August 2014)

Werde auf jeden Fall paar Fotos machen. Falls mehr Infos auftauchen stell ich sie auch hier rein, aber frühestens Samstag Abend.


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. August 2014)

Wäre super.
Speziell würde mich das mittlere preismodell interessieren.

das billige gibts ab 1700 und das teure kostet 3800.
jetzt würde mich Ausstattung, preis und farbe der mittleren preisvariante interessieren.


----------



## help (29. August 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Werde auf jeden Fall paar Fotos machen. Falls mehr Infos auftauchen stell ich sie auch hier rein, aber frühestens Samstag Abend.


Mach einfach von allen neuen mtb paar Bilder 
Vom Root Miller, Ground Control, Granite Chief und Uncle Jimbo bitte.


----------



## Foxi1988 (29. August 2014)

Rose hat mir geschrieben dass die Ausstattungen und genauen Preise erst im Oktober kommen


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> das billige gibts ab 1700 und das teure kostet 3800.



Mehr konnten die Leute auf der Eurobike auch nicht zum Jimbo sagen, wussten nichtmal ob es den Rahmen wieder einzeln gibt 

Zum Thema Reifenfreiheit hier 2 Bilder. Nicht die besten, aber man sieht das genügend Platz da ist, auch bei einem kleineren Radius von 26" bleibt der selbe Abstand wie bei 27,5".


----------



## StillPad (30. August 2014)

Super danke für die Fotos, also stünde im Prinzip nix gegen das Jimbo 

Was ich sehr interessant finde sind die Reifen von Surly 26+"  Damit verwandelt man 26" Felgen zu 27,5" mit fetten 2,75" Breite 

Haste zufällig geguckt welche Breite der Reifen aufen Foto hatte?


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. August 2014)

Das war ein Mavic Crossmax Roam XL 2.2, also der Standard Reifen auf den Crossmax WTS LRS. Nicht unbedingt der breiteste, aber fahre hinten selber auch nur noch Semi-Slicks und will, außer bei Nässe, auch nix anderes mehr 

Naja mal sehen, wenn es den Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt bin ich ja fast schon gezwungen das Einstiegsmodell zu kaufen und die restlichen Teile zu verkaufen.


----------



## help (31. August 2014)

Ich bin auf die preise gespannt.  Möchte mir anfang 2015 ein AM+/Enduro zulegen.

Zurzeit steht das Canyon Spectral 7.0ex, Strive 6.0 Race und das Radon Slide 150 9.0HD auf meiner Liste. 

Pflicht ist ne Pike und ein Monarch/Monarch Plus. Eine Sram x1-Gruppe wäre mir am liebsten. Mal schauen was es bei Rose gibt. Der Onkel bzw. der Chief gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (31. August 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen, wenn es den Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt bin ich ja fast schon gezwungen das Einstiegsmodell zu kaufen und die restlichen Teile zu verkaufen.


Genau das plane ich auch, irgendwie
Aber eigenlich nur weil der Rahmen only zu teuer ist, im Vergleich.

Man zahlt 300€ mehr beim 2014 er Modell und kann die Anbauteile bestimmt für über 300€ verticken.

In moment grübel ist ob es wirklich ein Jimbo 2015 werden soll oder lieber ein Soulfire 2014, aber da gefällt mir die Rahmen Farbe nicht.


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. August 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Man zahlt 300€ mehr beim 2014 er Modell und kann die Anbauteile bestimmt für über 300€ verticken.



Das stimmt wohl.

Das Soulfire in schwarz mit den weiß roten Streifen find ich eig. auch sehr nice!


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. August 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss auf das uncle jimbo warten...gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Ich hoff nur dass die mittlere Preisvariante auch in dem Grun/blau kommt


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. August 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss auf das uncle jimbo warten...gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Ich hoff nur dass die mittlere Preisvariante auch in dem Grun/blau kommt


----------



## StillPad (31. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auf das uncle jimbo warten...gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
> Ich hoff nur dass die mittlere Preisvariante auch in dem Grun/blau kommt



Also bisher konnte man doch immer beide Farben bei jeden Segment auswählen 

Denke das wird man auch in der Einsteigerklasse bekommen.

@Dirt
Ich mag nicht wirklich rot, sonst würde mich das wohl nicht stören.

Was ich total blöde finde ist das der Rahmen überhaupt lackiert ist.

Elox Schwarz wäre viel geiler war man locker nochmal 300gr Gewicht am Rahmen spart.

Raw haben die schon vor 10 Jahren versucht zu pushen, das sieht man sicher super schnell satt.

Bin ja auch kein Schwarz Fan, aber das is besser als Raw


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auf das uncle jimbo warten...gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
> Ich hoff nur dass die mittlere Preisvariante auch in dem Grun/blau kommt




egal welche Version du nimmst, es werden beide Farben angeboten, also grün/blau und Raw.




StillPad schrieb:


> Raw haben die schon vor 10 Jahren versucht zu pushen, das sieht man sicher super schnell satt.



Ja leider, aber mich stören die neuen "bunten" Farben am schwarzen Rahmen nichtmal, nachdem man 2 Jahre mit nem Stealth_Bomber unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (31. August 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung was das Kosten wird so wie es da steht?


----------



## DerMonsieur (31. August 2014)

Ich tippe auf € 3.300 - € 3.600
Ohne Pedale und Ergon Griffe.


----------



## Living (31. August 2014)

Wäre günstig... Dachte 3.800-4.000 wenn man das aktuelle 26" dagegen vergleicht.

Irgend ne Ahnung wann die 2015 Konfigurierbar sind und Preise fest stehen?


----------



## DerMonsieur (31. August 2014)

yo, die mavic deemax felge ist der unsicherheitsfaktor. kostet anderseits im netz als laufradsatz auch nur noch rund € 700 - 800.


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. August 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung was das Kosten wird so wie es da steht?



3.799 sagte man mir



Living schrieb:


> Irgend ne Ahnung wann die 2015 Konfigurierbar sind und Preise fest stehen?



Oktober


----------



## StillPad (1. September 2014)

Ich bin entzückt 
Gerade Mail von Rose bekommen.
Dämpfer Einbaulänge ist 216mm und es passen die üblichen High End Dämpfer rein (Double Barrel und Vivid Air)
Es wird den Vivid Air auch als Kaufoption gleich beim Rahmen geben. 

Somit können sich alle "FOX nicht Käufer" freuen 

Wäre nur noch zu klären welcher Tretlager Standard dort drin ist und welches Sattelstützenmaß und Schnellspanner es braucht.

Nach über ein Jahr suchen habe ich nun an wohl den richtigen Rahmen gefunden 

Bin nur noch bei der Größe am grübeln L oder XL


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. September 2014)

Ich hoffe doch sie wenden sich nur vom Sattelklemmenmaß ab, weil bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Stützenmaß wieder 31,6mm sein wird.

Sehr gut mit dem Vivid air! Dann muss ich mir den nicht extra kaufen 

hatte gestern Langeweile + nicht vorhandene Photoshop-Skills...


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. September 2014)

Mich würde ja speziell Preis und Ausstatung des mittleren Modells interessieren.
Aber das billige und das teure Modell sind preislich gleich geblieben, also denk ich
wird das mittlere auch bei ca. 2300 Euro bleiben wie dieses Jahr.
Dann werd ich zuschlagen


----------



## StillPad (1. September 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sie wenden sich nur vom Sattelklemmenmaß ab, weil bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Stützenmaß wieder 31,6mm sein wird.
> 
> Sehr gut mit dem Vivid air! Dann muss ich mir den nicht extra kaufen



Sehe ich genauso 

Habe übrigens weitere Infos:

Laufradmaß: 27.5“

EBL Dämpfer: 216x63 mm

Federweg vorne/hinten: 160 mm

Sattelstützklemme: 36 mm

Sattelstütze: 31.6 mm

Gehäusestandard: PF30 (73mmx46mm)

Einbaumaß: 142x12 mm

ISCG 05 Aufnahme


Ob der Rahmen lose angeboten wird kann aktuell noch nicht gesagt werden


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. September 2014)

Bis auf die Laufradgröße und 5mm weniger FW hat sich ja zum Glück nix geändert.

Ich denk ich werd mir, auch wenn der Rahmen einzeln angeboten wird, das Komplettrad holen und alle Teile verkaufen. Dann könnte ich auch 650b in der Pike mal testen.

falls die Geo-Daten noch wen interessieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (1. September 2014)

Das Tretlager auch 
Vorher wars Standard BSA

Wie stark wirkt sich eigendlich der Reach aus?

Bei mein aktuellen Rahmen habe ich das auf ca. 415mm gemessen, habe aber ein 610er Oberrohr und 490er Sattelrohr.

Größe 188cm, Schritt 90cm

In moment tendiere ich zum XL und dann statt 80er Vorbau nen 40er mal testen.

Aber das hat 45mm mehr Reach.

Damals gabs solche Angaben noch nicht bei Rahmen wie ich fahre


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Tretlager auch
> Vorher wars Standard BSA



Achso, dachte immer das hat den gleichen Standard wie das Granite Chief. PF30 find ich aber ideal, fahr ich selber zurzeit am GC mit Adapter auf BSA. 

Ich bin 1,85 und werde aufjedenfall wieder nen L nehmen, da ichs gern wendiger mag. Hängt aber natürlich alles vom Fahrer ab. Aber allzu großen Unterschied merkst glaub ich eher bei S auf L oder M auf XL


----------



## piilu (1. September 2014)

Hoffentlich wirds ne Version mit ner Mattoc geben


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,85 und werde aufjedenfall wieder nen L nehmen, da ichs gern wendiger mag. Hängt aber natürlich alles vom Fahrer ab. Aber allzu großen Unterschied merkst glaub ich eher bei S auf L oder M auf XL



Habe Infos bekommen vom Support.
Pauschal empfiehlt er mir ein Größe "L"

Man kann die Bikes aber (auch falls vorrätig) für ein WE mieten für 120€.
Dieser Preis wird auch erstattet wenn man dann ein komplette Rad bei den bestellt.

Habe auch gleich mal gefragt ob man die Räder als Bausatz bekommt 
Wenn man eh nur den Rahmen will, ist es ja voll ätzend bei den Innenverlegten Leitungen alles wieder zu demontieren.
Machen sie nicht, gehen nur fertig zusammengebaut raus.
Natürlich auch wegen der Lieferzeit blöde.

Naja jetzt erstmal bis November warten um die Modell Version erstmal begutachten zu können.


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Habe auch gleich mal gefragt ob man die Räder als Bausatz bekommt
> Wenn man eh nur den Rahmen will, ist es ja voll ätzend bei den Innenverlegten Leitungen alles wieder zu demontieren.
> Machen sie nicht, gehen nur fertig zusammengebaut raus.
> Natürlich auch wegen der Lieferzeit blöde.



Wäre aber gar nicht so schlecht gewesen  Wobei das mit den Innenverl. Zügen 2015 besser gelöst wurde.

Jetzt bin ich aber dennoch am überlegen ob es nicht M wird, dank dem Video bin ich mir jez echt unschlüssig, da die letzten Tests auch ne Größe von 1,83m ergeben haben und desto agiler desto besser  Für Touren hätte ich immer noch mein Granite Chief in L


----------



## help (7. September 2014)

Ich würde bei 182/87 L nehmen. Wurde auch vom Support so bestätigt. Die Rahmen sind ja nicht die Längsten.


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Ich würde bei 182/87 L nehmen. Wurde auch vom Support so bestätigt. Die Rahmen sind ja nicht die Längsten.



Das stimmt schon mit L, aber ich finde mein GC könnte von der Sitzrohrlänge noch ein wenig tiefer sein.. wenn dann eh irgendwann ne Moveloc 170 oder 200 kommt, passt es eigentlich recht gut. Aber mal sehen hab ja noch ca. nen Monat zeit


----------



## mamu89 (8. September 2014)

ab wann stehen die konfigs fest und sind auf der hp?


----------



## help (8. September 2014)

Anfang November


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (8. September 2014)

Was unendliche 2 Monate wären
Vorallen wenn man drauf wartet....


----------



## mamu89 (8. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Anfang November



Danke! Is mir zu lang


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. September 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ab wann stehen die konfigs fest und sind auf der hp?



ca. 4 Wochen nach der Eurobike wurde mir gesagt


----------



## StillPad (8. September 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> Danke! Is mir zu lang


Du willst doch wohl jetzt nix anderes kaufen nur weil es ein paar Tage länger braucht bis es kaufbar ist?

Macht nicht wirklich Sinn, wahrscheinlich ist für dich die Lieferzeit von ein paar Wochen auch nix


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. September 2014)




----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2014)

vielen dank fürs verlinken
(auch wenn das video mehr von der murmelstrecke in sölden
als vom jimbo zeigt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (25. September 2014)

^^ was erwartest du denn auch?
Es ist in moment so toten Still um Rose weil alles auf die Bikes im Katalog/HP wartet.

Hier wurde ja schon alles zum Rahmen gepostet was wichtig ist.

Jetzt wartet man halt drauf das die Komponenten einsehbar sind.

Die ganze Sache hat Rose ziemlig schlecht getimed. Sind ja noch ca 5-6 Wochen bis es vorbestellbar sein soll


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> ^^ was erwartest du denn auch?



bei einem video?
unterhaltung


"Allways give fullgas!"
steht unter dem video
hab ich nix von gemerkt

wenn ein lenker im bild ist,
sollte der rest wenigstens interessant aussehen

das video hier wirst du kennen
und den unterschied sehen


----------



## StillPad (26. September 2014)

Nein kenne das Video nicht, schaue sowas nur sehr selten.
Insgesamt interessiert mich diese Videosektion null.

Aber ja ich sehe den Unterschied, schon allein vom Rad Einsatzgebiet


----------



## slenny (27. September 2014)

Bericht über das 2015er: 
http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?ausgabe=012


----------



## slenny (8. Oktober 2014)

Seit heute morgen gibt's den Jimbo 3 auf der Webseite. Die anderen Modelle folgen sicher auch bald. Die scheinen das langsam einzuarbeiten: heute morgen gab's den Jimbo 3 nur mit Fox, inzwischen kann man auch eine Pike auswählen.
Ich warte dann mal auf den Jimbo 2


----------



## piilu (8. Oktober 2014)

Mit den riesen Rädern sieht das aus wie nen Traktor


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Oktober 2014)

Liegt irgendwie an dem Crossmax LRS. Mit dem DT Swiss siehts nicht so rießig aus 

Mal sehen obs in München am Samstag alle Ausstattungsvarianten gibt damit bestellt werden kann


----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

Mittlerweile sind auch andere 2015er Modelle online. Schätze die wollen das bis morgen für die Storeeröffnung München online haben. Hauptsache per Mail wurde gesagt Anfang November, vllt. hat der das mit dem Lieferdatum verwechselt.


----------



## Mr.Radical (8. Oktober 2014)

Mir wurde Ende September mitgeteilt dass die Räder ab Mitte Oktober im Onlineshop zu finden sind.

Quelle: Verkaufsberater von Rose


Zum Bike: Bin schon auf erste Fahreindrücke der User hier gespannt. Ist für mich absolut eine Überlegung für die Saison 2015.


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist aber noch alles sehr dürftig.
Man soll beim DT Swiss LRS doch tatsächlich für Reifen zahlen.
Genauso fehlt der Vivid Air und CDDB als Dämpfer Option.
Mir wurde gesagt das der kommen wird.

Heißt also weiter warten auf die 1er und 2er Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Oktober 2014)

Der DB Air kommt auch als Option?!? Verdammt jez wirds schwer..


----------



## GrillMeister (9. Oktober 2014)

Rose UJ: Monarch RT3, M1700
Canyon Strive: Shapeshift mit Monarch Plus R, M1900

Beide für 2,5k€... Schwierig ohne Probefahrt... :\


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. Oktober 2014)

woher weißt du das vom uncle jimbo 2? bis jetzt ist doch nur das topmodell im onlineshop?


----------



## GrillMeister (9. Oktober 2014)

Hab's denen am Telefon rausgeleiert.


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. Oktober 2014)

welche federgabel?


----------



## help (9. Oktober 2014)

Ausstattung wird dann so ähnlich wie beim Granite Chief sein?


----------



## slenny (9. Oktober 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Rose UJ: Monarch RT3, M1700
> Canyon Strive: Shapeshift mit Monarch Plus R, M1900
> 
> Beide für 2,5k€... Schwierig ohne Probefahrt... :\


Den 15er Jimbo kann man laut Hotline erst im Frühjahr probefahren. Weißt Du welche Gabel im 2er ist?


----------



## Mr.Radical (9. Oktober 2014)

slenny schrieb:


> Den 15er Jimbo kann man laut Hotline erst im Frühjahr probefahren. Weißt Du welche Gabel im 2er ist?



Probesitzen der Ausstellungsräder in München ist aber möglich oder?


----------



## slenny (9. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Probesitzen der Ausstellungsräder in München ist aber möglich oder?


Habe ich jetzt nicht direkt gefragt, ich wollte aber nächste Woche mal in München vorbeischauen . Von den Maßen auf der HP her scheint der Rahmen aber sehr normal geschnitten zu sein. Andere Hersteller werden dagegen länger: Canyon bietet die Race-Geo an und Giant scheint beim zeichnen der Rahmen ausgerutscht zu sein. Das 15 Reign M hat ungefährt nen 44cm reach (M-Jimbo 42,1).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar (bzw. jedem anderen User hier auch) wenn du mir dann deine Erfahrung mitteilen könntest.


----------



## knubbl (9. Oktober 2014)

Gerade auf dem Jimbo 3 im Münchner Store gesessen ;-)  Haben dort ein blau-grünes in Größe M. Sieht in natura besser aus als auf der Shopabbildung. (Im Shop steht auch ein Granit Chief in raw. Ist wirklich raw-matt, nicht poliert.)  Eine für mich passende Einschätzung zur Größenpassung war nicht möglich, da ich 1,90 mit SL 94 bin.  Habe mir ein Canyon Spectral bestellt, nun bin ich schon am Grübeln...


----------



## slenny (10. Oktober 2014)

knubbl schrieb:


> Gerade auf dem Jimbo 3 im Münchner Store gesessen ;-)  Haben dort ein blau-grünes in Größe M. Sieht in natura besser aus als auf der Shopabbildung. (Im Shop steht auch ein Granit Chief in raw. Ist wirklich raw-matt, nicht poliert.)  Eine für mich passende Einschätzung zur Größenpassung war nicht möglich, da ich 1,90 mit SL 94 bin.  Habe mir ein Canyon Spectral bestellt, nun bin ich schon am Grübeln...


Danke für die Größenmitteilung aus München . M wäre für mich mit 1,72 und SL 82 gerade richtig... da bin ich echt schon gespannt.


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Der DB Air kommt auch als Option?!? Verdammt jez wirds schwer..


Also DB Air war noch nicht bestätigt.
Ich hatte vor Wochen angefragt da wurde gesagt den Vivid Air gibs als Option und DB vielleicht.

Was ich echt Schade finde das es die Probebikes erst im Frühjahr geben soll 
Wollte so gerne ne Größe L fürn WE Probe fahren.

Aber was soll man machen ausser weiter warten


----------



## Foxi1988 (10. Oktober 2014)

ja ich wollte auch ein neues uj in L probefahren. aber wichtiger wären mir mal die genauen specs des uj 2.
mit 1.88 m passt mir eigentlich eh jedes mb in Größe L


----------



## mamu89 (10. Oktober 2014)

ich finde auf dem bild auf der hp sieht die Geometrie des Rades irgendwie komisch aus? geht das nur mir so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja bei mir schwanke ich mit 188 noch zwischen XL und L.
Schon das L hat ein größeren Reach als mein aktuelles Bike von daher ist das echt schwer.

Und beim Probebike zuschicken kann man nicht beide bekommen, oder hat 120€ Verlust 

Edit:
@mamu ich denke das geht nur dir so


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. Oktober 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ich finde auf dem bild auf der hp sieht die Geometrie des Rades irgendwie komisch aus? geht das nur mir so?



Das stimmt schon, aber das liegt daran dass der Dämpfer nicht in die Aufnahme richtig "reingephotoshoppped" wurde und daraus resultiert der flachere Lenkwinkel bzw. ist es in dem Zustand auf der Seite eingefedert.







Hier sieht man den Unterschied und dass die Geo eig. ganz "normal" ist


----------



## slenny (11. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar (bzw. jedem anderen User hier auch) wenn du mir dann deine Erfahrung mitteilen könntest.



Ich war heute dort und hab mir den Jimbo in M angesehen. Probesitzen und Probefahren kein Problem. Hab einfach meinen Ausweis hinterlegt und bin durch Moosach gekurvt. Wirklich viel ausprobieren geht im Stadtviertel ja nicht, aber ein paar Treppen (U-Bahn) habe ich gefunden. Natürlich war das kein echter Test, aber mir wurde schnell klar, dass ich auf S besser aufgehoben bin, als auf M. 

Store war aber super, die Mitarbeiter sehr freundlich. Ich habe von Anfang an erklärt, dass ich den 2er und nicht den 3er kaufen möchte und damit jetzt gerade kein Geld ausgeben werde, bin dennoch ungefähr 45 Minuten beraten worden und hab das Rad wie beschrieben ca. 25 Minuten ausprobiert. 
Werkstatt haben sie auch in dem Store, Räder mit Sonderwünschen bestellen ist vielleicht etwas leichter, da der Ansprechpartner direkt vor Ort ist. 
Dabei wurde noch erklärt, dass momentan nur die Modelle auf der HP sind, die auch im Store stehen. Der Rest folgt in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## mamu89 (11. Oktober 2014)

@DirtJumper III danke =), dacht ichs mir doch...


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Oktober 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> ja ich wollte auch ein neues uj in L probefahren. aber wichtiger wären mir mal die genauen specs des uj 2.
> mit 1.88 m passt mir eigentlich eh jedes mb in Größe L



hab da was


----------



## slenny (15. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> hab da was


Danke Dir! Der 2er gefällt mir bis auf die Bremsen super!


----------



## boarderking (15. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es die Übersicht auch schon vom Granite Chief?


----------



## locke_lancelot (15. Oktober 2014)

weiß einer ab wann die Teile in Bocholt im Biketown stehen? 


Gesendet von iPhone 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Oktober 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> Gibt es die Übersicht auch schon vom Granite Chief?



Habs leider nur vom UJ


----------



## Foxi1988 (15. Oktober 2014)

ich glaube dass uj2 setzt sich bei mir doch durch gegen das neue radon swoop 175 expert...
die specs des uj2 gefallen mir auch bis auf die bremsen sehr gut, vlt nehm ich da eine andere.

ab wann ist ds uj2 auf der homepage bzw bestellbar? weiß das wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeMischel1985 (15. Oktober 2014)

Mir hat Rose auf Facebook geschrieben, Ende Oktober wären se im Konfigurator


----------



## Foxi1988 (15. Oktober 2014)

Okay vielen Dank.


----------



## 230691 (15. Oktober 2014)

Da ist es das 2er wird es.

Danke für die Liste.

Könnt ihr mir etwas zur Geometrie sagen?
Ich bin in Willingen das Devinci Spartan in Größe S gefahren.
Das hat wie Arsch auf Eimer gepasst - hab mich echt sehr wohlgefühlt.

Nu weiß ich zwar im groben, was die einzelnen Werte bei der Geometrie bedeuten.
Aber nicht wie sehr sich kleinere Abweichungen davon "anfühlen" 





Hier mal ein paar, die ich in der engeren Auswahl habe.

Natürlich werde ich das Jimbo auf jeden Fall probefahren. Aber vielleicht kann man ja anhand der Werte gegenüber dem Spartan sagen, auf was ich mich beim Jimbo einstellen darf.


----------



## slenny (15. Oktober 2014)

230691 schrieb:


> Da ist es das 2er wird es.
> 
> Danke für die Liste.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit 1,72 und 82 SL aufm M gesessen und es kam mir etwas groß vor. Wie groß / SL bist Du denn?


----------



## 230691 (15. Oktober 2014)

1,73 und SL ca. 78cm also auf jeden Fall Größe S

Mein 2012er Jimbo in M ist mir auch zu groß. Möchte ein verspielteres Enduro haben


----------



## StillPad (15. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> hab da was



Also ich muss sagen das ich vom UJ2 ein wenig enttäuscht bin.

Mir kommt es irgendwie nicht so vor als ob der Aufpreis bei Federgabel und Dämpfer 700€ rechtfertigt.
Ich meine es gab vorn paar Wochen die RS Pike für ca. 415€ zu kaufen.

Hast du Infos bekommen obs den Rahmen auch einzeln geben wird?


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, aber die Reverb kostet auch bisschen mehr als die RF Sattelstütze. 



StillPad schrieb:


> Hast du Infos bekommen obs den Rahmen auch einzeln geben wird?



Ne, hab nur das bekommen. 

Aber wer günstig ne X-Fusion Sweep oder andere Teile vom 1er braucht kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## Foxi1988 (15. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja nicht nur federgabel und dämpfer unterschiedlich im vergleich zum uj1. laufräder bremsen sattelstütze... ich finde schon dass die 2400 für die Ausstattung Preislich vollkommen okay sind.


----------



## piilu (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man sich anschaut was man bei Radon für 2,5k kriegt ist da noch nen bisschen Luft nach Oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist mir schon klar das auch woanders andere Teile sind, aber ich finde das die Preislich nur ein sehr geringen Unterschied machen wie die Schaltwerke.
Bei den Laufrädern mag ich nicht vermuten welche besser sind. Ich kann es in moment nicht sagen.

Wer ne Teleskope Stütze braucht kann sowas wohl auch für 200€ kaufen, da kauft man sich ja nicht vorher ne 90€-Normal-Stütze.
Zumal das für mich nur unnötige Spielrei ist 
Würde eh raus fliegen.

Wie gut oder schlecht die Bremsen sind kann ich ohne Test auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nur das selbst die billigsten Shimano Bremsen bisher der Hammer waren. Würde bei mir aber eh die Hope T3 V4 dran kommen 

Genauso wie mein alter 26" Hope LRS

Also ich bin von der Austattung echt enttäuscht. Wenn nichtmal das 2er den Vivid Air drin hat wird das noch teurer werden.
Dann lieber das billigste und alles verticken an Anbauteilen.

Man müsste mal gucken was die Pike an Aufpreis kosten würde, das wäre ne Gabel ich ich haben wollen würde.
Aber wie gesagt die man man locker für 400€ kaufen, da dürfte der Aufpreis nicht zu viel sein.

Also ich tendiere immer mehr zum UJ1 + Teile verkauf


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wer ne Teleskope Stütze braucht kann sowas wohl auch für 200€ kaufen, da kauft man sich ja nicht vorher ne 90€-Normal-Stütze.
> Zumal das für mich nur unnötige Spielrei ist
> Würde eh raus fliegen.



für dich ist eine hydraulische sattelstütze am mtb spielerei/sinnlos?


----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> für dich ist eine hydraulische sattelstütze am mtb spielerei/sinnlos?



ein absolutes muss am Bike 
nie wieder ohne


----------



## StillPad (16. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> für dich ist eine hydraulische sattelstütze am mtb spielerei/sinnlos?


Ja.
Ich bin so Old School ich fahre mit "Stütze raus" zum Wald, mach sie runter und bei der Rückfahrt wieder hoch 
Technik die nicht am Bike is kann auch nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2014)

du scheinst dich glüclich schätzen zu dürfen und einen klasse wald zu haben
keine gegenanstiege

bis vor ein paar jahren woltle ich auch keine ständig kaputte hydraulische,
aber jetzt funktionieren die ja fast problemlos und ohne geht gar nicht mehr - außer
ich hab´n lift

zurück zum leidigen thema
immer noch kein zweites jimbo auf der roswebesite ...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zurück zum leidigen thema
> immer noch kein zweites jimbo auf der roswebesite ...



In 1-2 Wochen sind UJ 1 & 2 konfigurierbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (16. Oktober 2014)

voraussichtlich 28.10. sagte mir rose


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich tendiere immer mehr zum UJ1 + Teile verkauf



Nach neuesten Informationen wird es sehr wahrscheinlich den Rahmen auch einzeln geben, nur ob als Frameset oder nackter Rahmen steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Foxi1988 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige was mich bissl stört ist dass ich das rad nicht in Größe L probefahren kann. 
Aber vlt bestell ich trotzdem ohne Probefahrt


----------



## StillPad (17. Oktober 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich bissl stört ist dass ich das rad nicht in Größe L probefahren kann.
> Aber vlt bestell ich trotzdem ohne Probefahrt


Kannste doch, musst nur drauf warten das die großen Größen in das Testprogramm kommen 

Also ich mache mich jetzt nicht verrückt.
Ich werde das weiter aussitzen. Mein Rad läuft, das Wetter wird schlechter und die Woche über bin ich eh mit den Supermarkt Rad unterwegs 
Mit son teuren Hobel gurkt man ja nicht in der Stadt rum.

Ausserdem will ich das Ding min. einmal probefahren und das dauert ja noch bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## 230691 (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es in Bocholt schon Jimbos in S zum Probesitzen oder auch das erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## piilu (17. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Nach neuesten Informationen wird es sehr wahrscheinlich den Rahmen auch einzeln geben, nur ob als Frameset oder nackter Rahmen steht noch nicht fest.



Wenn man nachgefragt hat konnte man den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer kaufen, beim 2014er hat der 800 gekostet


----------



## underdog (17. Oktober 2014)

230691 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Bocholt schon Jimbos in S zum Probesitzen oder auch das erst nächstes Jahr?


Aktuell sind wenn, nur M Größen zum Probe sitzen im Biketown. Man kann grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das alle neuen Bikes erst zum ende Dezember oder im Januar nach und nach in anderen Größen verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## StillPad (18. Oktober 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Wenn man nachgefragt hat konnte man den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer kaufen, beim 2014er hat der 800 gekostet


Ich hoffe das wird auch 2015 passieren.
So könnte ich eine Menge Arbeit sparen.


----------



## bennson (18. Oktober 2014)

CC Dbinline als Option wäre klasse. Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem Float-X aber bin den Dbinline im Enduro S-works gefahren und er hat sich richtig klasse angefühlt!


----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Wenn man nachgefragt hat konnte man den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer kaufen, beim 2014er hat der 800 gekostet



So ich habe heute endlich Antwort bekommen.
Rose sagt das die den 2014 Rahmen nicht ohne Dämpfer anbieten würden!

Aber der 2015 wird auf jedenfall auch als Rahmenset kommen.

Preise stehen aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2014)

So ich nochmal,
habe gerade versucht die Einbauhöhen der neuen RS Gabeln zu finden.
Hier im Forum wird gabs eine Zeichnung laut der die Pike 27,5" 160mm = 552mm +- ein paar mm 

Dann habe ich geguckt was die Lyrik haben soll und die wird mit 555mm bei 170mm angegeben.

Da ich ja sowieso 26" Räder nehmen will würde mich das also nicht wirklich traurig machen das es die nur in 26" gibt.

Die Frage ist nun ob das ganze von der Geo trotzdem aufgehen würde oder ob ich da vergessen habe was zu bedenken.


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich schätze das wird wie auf dem Bild nen Monarch RT3 im Rahmenset drin sein.







Komplett ohne Dämpfer etc. wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber so muss ich wenigstens nur den Dämpfer verkaufen und nicht ein "ganzes" Rad einzeln.


----------



## help (21. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> So ich nochmal,
> habe gerade versucht die Einbauhöhen der neuen RS Gabeln zu finden.
> Hier im Forum wird gabs eine Zeichnung laut der die Pike 27,5" 160mm = 552mm +- ein paar mm
> 
> ...


Tretlager wird tiefer ...


----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Tretlager wird tiefer ...



Tja is schon klar, aber ob das nun schlimm ist ist ne andere Sachen, sollten ca. theoretische 15mm sein.

Man könnte es ja als Marketing nutzen und behaupten man sitzt so noch tiefer im Bike und hat noch weniger Kippgefühl. 

Man könnte das ganze auch ausgleichen indem man eine 180mm Gabel nimmt und eine 222 Dämpfer, falls er passt.
So sollte das Tretlager ungefähr die selbe Höhe haben.

Sehe halt nicht ein mein 600€ LRS wegen den 650b Schwachsinn zu verschenken 

@Dirt ich glaube nicht das es den Dämpfer geben wird.
Ich befürchte fast das man den Rahmen mit den Fox Dämpfer nehmen muss.


----------



## help (21. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja is schon klar, aber ob das nun schlimm ist ist ne andere Sachen, sollten ca. theoretische 15mm sein.
> 
> Man könnte es ja als Marketing nutzen und behaupten man sitzt so noch tiefer im Bike und hat noch weniger Kippgefühl.
> 
> ...


Hast recht, der funkt sicherlich noch super 
Außerdem hat das Jimbo nur ein BB-Drop von -4mm, andere Hersteller haben da zumindest 1cm mehr.  Also der Jimbo-Rahmen müsste mit 26" gut funktionieren.


----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2014)

hmm, sachste könnte langsam problematisch werden 
Das es beim 2015er ins Minus geht is mir noch gar nicht so stark aufgefallen.
Sind schon 13mm unterschied zum 2014, was wohl die 26 vs. 27,5" ausgleichen wird.

Muss das mal mein mein Bike vergleichen wie stark der Unterschied sein wird.


----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Rose sagt das die den 2014 Rahmen nicht ohne Dämpfer anbieten würden!
> 
> Preise stehen aber noch nicht fest.



In Bocholt konnte man den dieses Jahr definitiv ohne Dämpfer kaufen


----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2014)

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-uncle-jimbo-3-275-2015/aid:739075
Kann mir einer sagen ob das Maße "M" Tretlager Mitte zu Boden mit oder ohne Reifen gemessen wurde?

War eben unten im Kerker und habe mein aktuelles vermessen habe ca. 388mm vom Boden zur Tretlager Mitte.
Mit Reifen natürlich
Was mal eben 3cm mehr sind als beim Uncle Jimbo


----------



## help (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist mit Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeMischel1985 (28. Oktober 2014)

Jimbo 1 und 2 sind online, allerdings funzt der konfigurator noch nicht zu 100%


----------



## knubbl (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab nach Testbikes Jimbo Modelljahr 2015 nachgefragt, Antwort von Rose: "...Voraussichtlich wird es ab Januar/Februar 2015er Modelle als Testbikes geben..."  Das heißt doch dann, dass vor Februar an Bestellungen eh nichts ausgeliefert wird, oder?


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Oktober 2014)

DeMischel1985 schrieb:


> Jimbo 1 und 2 sind online, allerdings funzt der konfigurator noch nicht zu 100%



Find ich aber gut dass sie das Jimbo 1 in Größe L dargestellt haben, und nicht immer alle Modelle in M.

Edit: Mittlerweile funktioniert der Konfigurator.


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2014)

So bin auch gerade am gucken und vergleichen.
Der Aufpreis zur Pike ist echt dreist.
+364€ wenn man bedenkt das es die Gabel die letzten Wochen immer wieder irgendwo für 400€ gab.

Ist das definitiv Abzocke, genauso wie der XT Kurbelaufpreis.

Die hatten vor 3 Tagen eine 3 fach XT für 96€ wenn man ein KB abschraubt hat man das selbe...


----------



## Mr.Radical (28. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe auch nicht warum beim 2er die Fox Float 36 nicht aufpreispflichtig auswählbar ist bzw. warum ich beim 3er keine Möglichkeit zum Auswählen einer 2x10 Schaltgruppe habe.

Schade, fällt das Rose bei der Auswahl weg...


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2014)

Nun ich denke das der Konfigurator noch sehr verbugged ist.
Z.B. kannst du eine XT Kurbel auswählen wird aber nicht übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> warum ich beim 1er keine Möglichkeit zum Auswählen einer 2x10 Schaltgruppe habe.



Kannst du doch, 2x10 komplette XT Gruppe für 169,-




StillPad schrieb:


> Nun ich denke das der Konfigurator noch sehr verbugged ist.
> Z.B. kannst du eine XT Kurbel auswählen wird aber nicht übernommen.



grad ausprobiert und funktioniert bei mir


----------



## Mr.Radical (28. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Kannst du doch, 2x10 komplette XT Gruppe für 169,-



Sorry, mein Fehler. Habe das 1er mit dem 3er verwechselt. Beim 3er kann ich keine 2x10 Gruppe wählen.


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> grad ausprobiert und funktioniert bei mir



Also bei mir gehts nicht 

Naja komplett Rad ist bei bei Aufpreisen eh gestorben 
Mal sehen wie der Rahmenkit wird.

Wenn das für 890,- inkl. den Monarch ist wäre das wohl der Weg.


----------



## woorscht (28. Oktober 2014)

Tja, ich muss auch sagen, dass ich den Konfigurator was Preisaufschläge und Umbau-Möglichkeiten betrifft echt armselig finde.
Es hieß doch, dass man auch den ViVid verbauen kann, kommt da noch was?


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn das für 890,- inkl. den Monarch ist wäre das wohl der Weg.



Das wäre dann der günstigste Rahmen auf dem Markt 
890€ wenn dann für den nackten Rahmen ohne Dämpfer


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2014)

woorscht schrieb:


> Es hieß doch, dass man auch den ViVid verbauen kann, kommt da noch was?


Denke nicht das der noch kommt. Ist auch kein CaneCreek gelistet.

Tja und mit den Preis muss man mal sehen 890,- ohne ein Dämpfer ist ja nicht gerade ein guter Preis.


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Oktober 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Denke nicht das der noch kommt. Ist auch kein CaneCreek gelistet.
> 
> Tja und mit den Preis muss man mal sehen 890,- ohne ein Dämpfer ist ja nicht gerade ein guter Preis.



Wenn man bedenkt dass der Monarch Plus Debonair ca. 300 kostet und für  Rahmen + Dämpfer 1190,- zahlt find ich das voll ok und kenne auch nichts vergleichbares in dem Preissegment. Aber dafür muss es den Rahmen erstmal einzeln geben


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Oktober 2014)

find das uj 2 schon cool aber ne xt bremse fehlt mir zum wählen...
das grün der laufräder wirkt jedoch recht dunkel... weiß jemand wie das in echt wirkt?


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass der Monarch Plus Debonair ca. 300 kostet und für  Rahmen + Dämpfer 1190,- zahlt find ich das voll ok und kenne auch nichts vergleichbares in dem Preissegment. Aber dafür muss es den Rahmen erstmal einzeln geben


Nur  ist es kein Plus beim UC1
Ob das Ding schon Debonair hat weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig und ob es wirklich so gut sein wird.
Da ja viel Platz ist wäre sogar Stahlfeder denkbar.


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. Oktober 2014)

Update: Die UJ´s werden erst ca. im Februar eintreffen und erst dann wird in Abhängigkeit der vorbestellten Räder entschieden ob der Rahmen einzeln auch verkauft wir oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (31. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht warum beim 2er die Fox Float 36 nicht aufpreispflichtig auswählbar ist bzw. warum ich beim 3er keine Möglichkeit zum Auswählen einer 2x10 Schaltgruppe habe.
> 
> Schade, fällt das Rose bei der Auswahl weg...



Na wer sagt's denn... beim 2er ist die Fox mittlerweile wählbar.  Jetzt noch die XT Bremse bei der Auswahl für das 2er hinzufügen und ich bestell das Teil.


----------



## slenny (31. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Na wer sagt's denn... beim 2er ist die Fox mittlerweile wählbar.  Jetzt noch die XT Bremse bei der Auswahl für das 2er hinzufügen und ich bestell das Teil.


Ich hab gestern mit Rose wg. der XT telefoniert. Ist kein Problem. Ruf einfach an und es wird gemacht. Am Telefon wurde mir noch gesagt, dass der Konfigurator noch erweitert wird.


----------



## Mr.Radical (31. Oktober 2014)

slenny schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mit Rose wg. der XT telefoniert. Ist kein Problem. Ruf einfach an und es wird gemacht. Am Telefon wurde mir noch gesagt, dass der Konfigurator noch erweitert wird.




Vielen Dank für die Info! 

Ich bin Ende November ohnedies in München und werde die Konfiguration dann gleich vor Ort mit einem Mitarbeiter machen.


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Oktober 2014)

Das Rose empfand ich bei der Vorstellung als sehr interessantes Bike. Aber laut Konfigurator in der Top-Ausstattung (durchaus gewichtsbewusst) bei 14,2 kg ohne Pedale ... *uuuuuuuuuund raus* :-(

Das Gewicht ist damals auch schon in der Enduro negativ aufgefallen ... Was haben die da gemacht? Der Rahmen dürfte doch gar nicht so schwer sein?


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Oktober 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Rose empfand ich bei der Vorstellung als sehr interessantes Bike. Aber laut Konfigurator in der Top-Ausstattung (durchaus gewichtsbewusst) bei 14,2 kg ohne Pedale ... *uuuuuuuuuund raus* :-(



Also die Top-Ausstattung, das UJ 3 wiegt doch 13,5kg. 14,2 wiegt das mittlere Modell. 
Ich hab mal vor paar Wochen rückwärts gerechnet und kam beim UJ 3 (und den anderen 2) auf ein Rahmengewicht von 2900-3000g was durchaus OK für nen Aluminiumrahmen mit 160mm FW ist. D.h. unter 13kg ist locker machbar 



basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist damals auch schon in der Enduro negativ aufgefallen ... Was haben die da gemacht? Der Rahmen dürfte doch gar nicht so schwer sein?



Meinst du den Test vom Enduro MTB Mag?


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2014)

das entscheidende ist doch das rahmengewicht
was wird von rose als rahmengewicht angegeben? habs auf die schnelle nicht gefunden


ma so nebenbei:
mein banshee wiegt 19,2 (allerdings komplett)
das hält!


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (31. Oktober 2014)

Die Laufräder und die Kurbel sind beim UJ2 recht schwer 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das entscheidende ist doch das rahmengewicht
> was wird von rose als rahmengewicht angegeben? habs auf die schnelle nicht gefunden



Leider noch nichts, deswegen hab ich ja die Rückwärtsrechnung gemacht 



jojo2 schrieb:


> ma so nebenbei:
> mein banshee wiegt 19,2 (allerdings komplett)
> das hält!



Keine Angst, 13kg Räder halten mittlerweile auch


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Keine Angst, 13kg Räder halten mittlerweile auch




aach du hast ja keine ahnung, was räder unter mir erdulden müssen
(ich fahr leider nich so smooth wie fab barel...)
mein jimbo hat z.b. diese kleine tour leider nich mehr zu ende geschafft
das video is von meine tollen und geschätzten radfahrkollegen schulte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (31. Oktober 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Update: Die UJ´s werden erst ca. im Februar eintreffen und erst dann wird in Abhängigkeit der vorbestellten Räder entschieden ob der Rahmen einzeln auch verkauft wir oder nicht.


Na toll ...

Dann kann man aber gleich bis Ende nächstes Jahr warten und dann mit 20% Rabatt kaufen.

Echt Schade, naja man gut das des Bike noch lüppt


----------



## Horaff (1. November 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aach du hast ja keine ahnung, was räder unter mir erdulden müssen
> (ich fahr leider nich so smooth wie fab barel...)
> mein jimbo hat z.b. diese kleine tour leider nich mehr zu ende geschafft
> das video is von meine tollen und geschätzten radfahrkollegen schulte!


Hallo,
Wo war diese Tour? Sieht klasse aus...
Gruß


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2014)

zwei Tage deister
schönen Gruß von auf dem weg nach braunlage
und hahnenklee
Jojo


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. November 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert es Jemanden, ein wechsle beim 2er von 2P auf Solo Air ist nicht möglich.
Sehr schade dass es am Wechsel der Gabel scheitert, dann halt doch Propain oder YT.


----------



## 230691 (5. November 2014)

Mhh ich habe statt der Lyrik R mit Solo Air eine MiCo DP bekommen.
Umbau war 2012 also möglich.
War das Telefonisch?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. November 2014)

Nein ich habe per mail gefragt „Die Solo Air Variante bieten wir für das Uncle Jimbo mit 160mm Federweg nicht an.“

Finde ich echt schade, die 36 gibt es auch nur als Talas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (11. November 2014)

Servus...
werde mir wahrscheinlich das uj 2 2015 bestellen.
Jetzt wollt ich euch mal fragen bei welchen teilen ihr denkt dass sich ein aufpreis lohnt im vgl zur serienausstattung?
Also Bremsen, Vorbau, Lenker, usw...
Bei den Bremsen bevorzuge ich SRAM Guide RSC oder Shimano XT.

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. November 2014)

Die Guide Bremsen sollen ja nicht verkehrt sein und vorallem leicht. Bin auch schon am überlegen die mal zu testen...
Und der Laufradsatz ist halt nicht der leichteste.
Beim Rest würd ich sagen lohnt sich ein Aufpreis nur wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, sonst isses schon ok!


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. November 2014)

Wenn man billig gewicht sparen könnte würd ich schon nicht nein sagen...


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. November 2014)

Na dann, XT Kurbel wiegt bissl weniger als die RF Respond und gibts für 0,00
RF Sixc Lenker noch besorgen, dann sinds schonmal ca. 250g weniger


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. November 2014)

Eigentlich sind mir die paar gramm glaub ich doch egal 
mal schaun...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2014)

falls wer italienisch versteht..





http://mountainbike.bicilive.it/test/rose-uncle-jimbo-2-275/


----------



## Foxi1988 (17. November 2014)

könnt vlt wer die wichtigsten erkenntnisse übersetzen?


----------



## StillPad (17. November 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> könnt vlt wer die wichtigsten erkenntnisse übersetzen?



http://translate.google.de/translat...e.it/test/rose-uncle-jimbo-2-275/&prev=search


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2014)

das war maln schöner hinweis! danke!
nach all den pfennigfuchsereien in den letzten wochen hier auf den seiten
kam endlich mal wieder was witziges
danke
(ums selber fahren und testen wird man kaum herumkommen, will ich meinen)


----------



## Foxi1988 (17. November 2014)

Ja da hast du Recht.
Das Uncle Jimbo 2 in Größe L ist übrigens ab Anfang Februar im Biketown München zu testen.
Vlt für manche ja interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. November 2014)

Hat sich eigendlich schon wer gefragt wieso die Leitung zur Sattelstütze am Unterrohr innen raus kommt und gleich wieder ins Sattelrohr geht?
Hätte man das nicht intern vom Tretlager durchführen können?

Wirkt alles ein wenig gewollte aber nicht gekonnt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. November 2014)

Rose hat mir heute bei Facebook geschrieben dass die jimbos ab Mitte Januar lieferbar sind


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2014)

...hat sich geklärt


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. November 2014)

Dann sollen sie Mitte Januar gleich mal die Testbikes nach München bringen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. November 2014)

Rose fügt jetzt auf meinen Wunsch noch kettenführung zum konfigurator hinzu


----------



## Foxi1988 (19. November 2014)

Oh ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass das UJ 2 so eine nicht hat


----------



## slenny (20. November 2014)

Kannst aber dazu bestellen. Einfach im Kommentarfeld angeben, dass Du eine Kettenführung möchtest (die vom Soulfire geht - Best.-Nr. 1939471; € 64,90). In der Auftragsbestätigung wird die Kettenführung dann ganz normal als Teil gelistet.


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. November 2014)

Noch ein Test von den Italienern.

http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-comparativa-15-bici-da-enduro/

Das UJ schneidet, dank der schlechten Fox-Suspension, nicht gerade gut ab.


----------



## piilu (20. November 2014)

Gerade die neue Fox-Suspension wird doch überall in en Himmel gelobt. Scheinbar wurde ja ne ältere 34er Fox Verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (20. November 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde ja ne ältere 34er Fox Verbaut



Richtig, wird auch im Text erwähnt dass Rose die alte 34er mitgeschickt hat anstatt der neuen 36.
Hinterbau ist halt mit dem Float X nicht progressiv genug, wird auch hier bestätigt http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/rose_bike_taste_11.1pzyntgefj.14.1pzyntgefj.pdf

Zum Glück kommt mir der nicht ans Rad


----------



## mtintel (21. November 2014)

Seh ich das richtig, dass es beim Uncle Jimbo keine Befestigungslöcher für einen Flaschenhalter gibt und somit kein Flaschenhalter befestigt werden kann? Im Konfigurator gab es früher ja glaube ich auch den 1501 LRS zum auswählen, oder irre ich mich? Denn jetzt finde ich weder beim 1ser, 2er oder 3er Modell ihn zur Auswahl


----------



## slenny (21. November 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass es beim Uncle Jimbo keine Befestigungslöcher für einen Flaschenhalter gibt und somit kein Flaschenhalter befestigt werden kann? Im Konfigurator gab es früher ja glaube ich auch den 1501 LRS zum auswählen, oder irre ich mich? Denn jetzt finde ich weder beim 1ser, 2er oder 3er Modell ihn zur Auswahl


Der Rahmen scheint keine Befestigungslöcher für nen Flaschhalter zu haben.


----------



## StillPad (22. November 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Richtig, wird auch im Text erwähnt dass Rose die alte 34er mitgeschickt hat anstatt der neuen 36.
> Hinterbau ist halt mit dem Float X nicht progressiv genug, wird auch hier bestätigt http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/rose_bike_taste_11.1pzyntgefj.14.1pzyntgefj.pdf
> 
> Zum Glück kommt mir der nicht ans Rad



Naja dort wird auch die komische Sattelstützenleitungsführung bemängelt 

So langsam bezweifel ich auch das innen verlegt Leitungen gut sind.
Hatte bisher noch keine, aber irgendwie scheint mir das absolut nicht durchdacht.

Das UJ hat ja nun unten ein großen offenen Schlitz und wenn ich mir mein jetzigen Bikes angucke ist das da unten alles massiv unter Dreck beschuss.

Wenn ich das bei Nicolai gucke sind mir die deutlich durchdachter. Aber für nen Rahmen 2,6k € geht gar nicht klar.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. November 2014)

...Im Konfigurator gab es früher ja glaube ich auch den 1501 LRS zum auswählen, oder irre ich mich? Denn jetzt finde ich weder beim 1ser, 2er oder 3er Modell ihn zur Auswahl [/QUOTE]

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

Die Laufräder werden in Kürze wieder online freigeschaltet - es handelte sich hier um einen technischen Defekt.
Gerne kannst du unter der folgenden Telefonnummer/E-Mail die Laufradsätze zum UNCLE JIMBO bestellen:

Telefon: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70
Fax: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 50
E-Mail: [email protected]

Bei Fragen stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. November 2014)

Super dass ihr für Fragen zur Verfügung steht .
Also warum bietet ihr keine SL Gabeln an.
Bei der Geometrie und den Fokus auf Runter Fahren, braucht es doch eigentlich keine 2P Gabel.

Aus meiner Sicht macht ihr dass Rad für Schwerer Fahrer und welche die Trotz sensiblen ansprechen noch Durchschlagschutz wollen absolut uninteressant.
Mal abgesehen von den üblichen Nachteilen von Gabeln mit Absenkfunktion:
-Höheres Gewicht
-Schlechteres Ansprechen
-Höherer Defekt Gefahr
-Mehr Wartungsaufwand.



Bei Propain bekomm ich sogar Geld zurück wenn ich von 2P auf Sl wechsele.
Rein optisch finde ich dass UJ dass schönst meiner 3 Favorit, Tyee, UJ, Capra.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. November 2014)

Weiß jmd ob es problematisch wäre das Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu bestellen und dann selber welche rein zu bauen? Also vor allem in bezug auf die innen verlegten Leitung bin ich da absolut ahnungslos wie sowas gehen soll  
@RoseBikesTech oder wäre es möglich XT bremsen zu ordern da diese nicht in konfigurator aufgeführt sind?


----------



## StillPad (24. November 2014)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob es problematisch wäre das Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu bestellen und dann selber welche rein zu bauen? Also vor allem in bezug auf die innen verlegten Leitung bin ich da absolut ahnungslos wie sowas gehen soll
> @RoseBikesTech oder wäre es möglich XT bremsen zu ordern da diese nicht in konfigurator aufgeführt sind?



Da hatte ich schon nachgefragt.
Mir wurde gesagt das das Rad immer komplett aufgebaut wird. 
Finde ich auch blöd weil ich hier ja noch meine komplette Hope Bremsanlage habe.

Die ganzen Bike sind irgendwie nur was für Leute die gar nix selber machen wollen.


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2014)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> die innen verlegten Leitung bin ich da absolut ahnungslos wie sowas gehen soll



wenn man einmal weiß wie, ist das bei den alten modellen kein großes problem
(und es gibt sogar technische hilfsmittel dafür - wurden mal auf der interbike vorgestellt.
ich guck später mal nach, ob ich den artikel dazu auf enduro-mtb.com wiederfind)

hier:
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-park-tools-erleichtert-uns-das-leben-mit-dem-ir-1-cable-guide/


----------



## slenny (25. November 2014)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob es problematisch wäre das Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu bestellen und dann selber welche rein zu bauen? Also vor allem in bezug auf die innen verlegten Leitung bin ich da absolut ahnungslos wie sowas gehen soll
> @RoseBikesTech oder wäre es möglich XT bremsen zu ordern da diese nicht in konfigurator aufgeführt sind?


Geht. Einfach in das Kommentarfeld eintragen. Der Preis für die alten Bremsen wird bei den neuen mitverrechnet, wobei das Rad glaube ich nicht billiger werden kann.


----------



## underdog (25. November 2014)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob es problematisch wäre das Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu bestellen und dann selber welche rein zu bauen? Also vor allem in bezug auf die innen verlegten Leitung bin ich da absolut ahnungslos wie sowas gehen soll
> @RoseBikesTech oder wäre es möglich XT bremsen zu ordern da diese nicht in konfigurator aufgeführt sind?



XT Bremsen sind möglich, hatte ich nachgefragt, die und noch andere Produkt werden nach gepflegt. Preis müsstest du erst mal bei dem Telefonischen Radarverkauf erfragen.


----------



## help (30. November 2014)

@RoseBikesTech: wird es für das Ground Control auch eine 2fach-Gruppe geben?


----------



## Foxi1988 (30. November 2014)

Weiß schon wer was zu lieferzeiten beim uncle jimbo?


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. November 2014)

Noch immer ca. Februar


----------



## slenny (1. Dezember 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Weiß schon wer was zu lieferzeiten beim uncle jimbo?


Ich habe am 10.11 bestellt und als Montagedatum 16.02.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (2. Dezember 2014)

Welche Farbe und Ausstattung hast du gewählt?


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. Dezember 2014)

Okay Danke.
Weil ich werde es erst probefahren in München wenn die testräder in Größe L da sind und dann gleich bestellen. 
Hoffentlich ist dann die Wartezeit nicht zu groß.


----------



## slenny (2. Dezember 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Ausstattung hast du gewählt?


2er in bunt; Kettenführung und Zee Bremsen.


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit den grünen Laufrädern?
Was hast Aufpreis für Zee und Kefü gezahlt?


----------



## slenny (2. Dezember 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Mit den grünen Laufrädern?
> Was hast Aufpreis für Zee und Kefü gezahlt?


Jup - grüne Laufräder. Da bin ich schon gespannt wie die aussehen. Die Kettenführung gibt's für 64,90. Die Zee kostet keinen Aufschlag; die Formula kostet glaube ich sogar mehr, aber billiger kann das Rad durch den Teiletausch glaube ich nicht werden.


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja möchte es auch in der farbkombi und bis jetzt gibts da ja noch keine richtigen fotos davon. bin gespannt wie es farblich wirkt


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. Dezember 2014)

ab wann stehen die Teile denn in Bocholt? Wohne nur 15km davon weg und würds mir gern mal in real ansehen. Schwanke noch zwischen Uncle Jimbo und Propain Tyee


----------



## piilu (2. Dezember 2014)

Das UJ Steht in Bocholt


----------



## -Malte- (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich war vergangene Woche in Bocholt und da gab es gefühlt von allen Modellen jeweils eines in der 2015er Version. Stehen allerdings ohne Pedale im Laden - Probefahrten wohl noch nicht erwünscht? Möglicherweise kamen die aber ja auch erst an dem Tag rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (2. Dezember 2014)

besten dank euch! Dann werd ich demnächst mal dort vorbei schauen


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. Dezember 2014)

help schrieb:


> @RoseBikesTech: wird es für das Ground Control auch eine 2fach-Gruppe geben?


_________________________________________________________________

Hallo,

bei unserem Konfigurator können die 2-fach Gruppen aktuell in der 1er und in der 2er Ausstattung nicht gewählt werden.
Die Option ist aber auf jeden Fall möglich!
Wenn du einen bestimmten Wunsch hast, kannst du dich gerne direkt bei unserem Radverkauf melden - die Kollegen werden das dann prüfen.

Telefon: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70
Fax: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 50
E-Mail: [email protected]

Wir freuen uns über deinen Anruf.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Hüby (6. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nach all den pfennigfuchsereien in den letzten wochen hier auf den seiten
> kam endlich mal wieder was witziges



den Eindruck hatick auch erst..  aber stell dir mal das 2er und 1er soweit möglich "identisch" zusammen..und erklär ma einem hir warums 1er scheinbar immer teurer wird..   Persönlich bestes Bsp. warumick zb. zu der Deore Bremse nochma 134 eumel für die XTs drauflegen müßte is mir nich ganz klar  wenn diese normal nur 146 kosten..

das einige Übernahmen noch nicht richtig funken wollen wurde ja bereits erwähnt..und läßt auf weitere Verbesserungen/Anpassungen hoffen.. 

meiner Freundin war das alles schon zu blöd..so das sie sichs Propain-Thee bestellt hat (nach Probefahrten schon im Oktober 2014 ) um gleich pünktlich für 2015 ein WunschFreies Bike Konfiguriert zu haben.. 

ich hab die OnkelHoffnung jedoch nochnich ganz aufgegeben..also ROSE gebt ma BITTE etwas gas und ihr habt mit mir einen Kunden mehr..


----------



## jojo2 (6. Dezember 2014)

jo
da geb ich dir recht: gas geben sollten die
aber ich wuerde nie ein rad nur ueber so einen webkonfigurator allein auswaehlen
auch bei propain mussten wir einige telefonate fuehren
weil einiges eben nur mit einem radverkaefer geklärt werden kann
bei rose wuerde ich das auch nicht anders handhaben

aber erst muss ich mal wieder nach bocholt kommen,
um einen ersten persönlichen eindruck vom rad kriegen zu koennen
(und das rune muss ich noch probe fahren. alle andern fraglichen äder außer rune und jimbo
bin ich schon gefahren)


----------



## piilu (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du in Bocholt bist kannst du auch nen abstecher zu berg-ab machen, die haben das Rune im Laden


----------



## jojo2 (6. Dezember 2014)

sehr schön
hab ich gar nicht gewußt, dass die auch banshee haben,
dann könnten die ja mal für mich ein komplettrad
zur nächsten veranstaltung im warsteiner bikepark mitbringen
bislang hab ich da dann immer nur lenker gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (6. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> da geb ich dir recht: gas geben sollten die
> aber ich wuerde nie ein rad nur ueber so einen webkonfigurator allein auswaehlen
> auch bei propain mussten wir einige telefonate fuehren



ich auchnich..deswegen sind rechtzeitige ProbeFahrten auch absolut Pflicht...! (rest wurde mit P vor Ort besprochen) 
wenn man bedenkt das die ersten Rennen Ostern beginnen und manch einer evl. aunoch sein altes Bike vorher abstoßen muß ohne langen StillStand is Februar nich grad ne optimale Sache..da möcht man normal schon die ersten Versuche und evl. Umbauten am eignen getätigt haben..


----------



## help (8. Dezember 2014)

Yep, da gibt es noch einiges zu ändern. Z.b. beim Psycho Path 2, kann man keine andere Sattelstütze wählen, die XM 1501 Spline gibt es im Gegensatz zum Mr. Big nur für 1x11...
Beim Mr. Big 2, kann man dann keine SID auswählen etc. Außerdem wenn es einen Turbine-Vorbau gibt und keinen Turbine-Lenker ist das etwas komisch.
Beim Ground Control 1&2 kann man keine 2fach-Gruppe wählen und es gibt auch nur CC-Reifen zu wählen.
Die Liste könnte man jetzt noch ewig weiterführen, da hat Rose noch einiges an Arbeit. Wäre ralt fein wenn man das vor der Weihnachtszeit geschafft hätte.


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Dezember 2014)

sehr ruhig hier geworden 

falls es jemand noch nicht kennt:
http://bike-channel.tv/film/rose-enduro-mtb-uncle-jimbo-2015


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2014)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> sehr ruhig hier geworden



Was erwartest du denn? 
Sollen ja eh erst im Feb. kommen.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Dezember 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn?
> Sollen ja eh erst im Feb. kommen.
> Abwarten und Tee trinken.



Tests, reviews, videos, Konfigurationen von anderen Membern etc.


----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2014)

Naja vor März würde ich nicht mit sowas rechnen und dann kann man die Tests auch vergessen.
Du weißt ja nie ob der Tester den selben Geschmack hat wie du selber.

Interessant wirds erst wenn es Probleme gibt, bzw. die sich häufen.
Meist sind neue Rahmen ja nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Hüby (23. Dezember 2014)

_also derzeit stehn zb. beim 2er__ auch Continental X-King Race Sport 27,5x2,2 zur Auswahl.. _


----------



## brownbear (5. Januar 2015)

Die Probleme bestehen immer noch. Wenn ich ein 2er nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen möchte kann ich z.B keine XT Bremsen im Konfigurator wählen. Ebenso sind nicht alle Reifen und noch ein paar Dinge auswählbar. Baue ich mir das 1er genau so auf wie das 2er nur mit XT Bremsen kostet es  400€ mehr.


----------



## StillPad (6. Januar 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Die Probleme bestehen immer noch. Wenn ich ein 2er nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen möchte kann ich z.B keine XT Bremsen im Konfigurator wählen. Ebenso sind nicht alle Reifen und noch ein paar Dinge auswählbar. Baue ich mir das 1er genau so auf wie das 2er nur mit XT Bremsen kostet es  400€ mehr.



Ja is schon ein sehr komischer Konfig.
Ich habe ja die Vermutung, dass das mit Absicht ist und die Räder komplett vormontiert aus Asien kommen.
Für jedes Teil was die hier wechseln sollst du deftig drauf zahlen.

Würde auch erklären wieso man bei Bauteilen die nur 30€ mehr in der UVP kosten 130€ drauf zahlen soll


----------



## Foxi1988 (8. Januar 2015)

Wer hat schon bestellt und hat ein genaues lieferdatum?
Was habt ihr in den Konfigurationen geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (8. Januar 2015)

Glaub der Konfigurator müsste mal Fehlerfrei sein, dann wäre es sinnvoller zu bestellen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Januar 2015)

Wegen den Fehlern im Konfigurator würd ich es per Email oder Telefon bestellen. Geht meiner Meinung nach am schnellsten und man kann gleich die Sonderwünsche hinzufügen.

Edit:
http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-uncle-jimbo-3-275-2015/


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. Januar 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Die Probleme bestehen immer noch. Wenn ich ein 2er nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen möchte kann ich z.B keine XT Bremsen im Konfigurator wählen. Ebenso sind nicht alle Reifen und noch ein paar Dinge auswählbar. Baue ich mir das 1er genau so auf wie das 2er nur mit XT Bremsen kostet es  400€ mehr.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hallo,

gerne kannst du uns eine persönliche Nachricht schreiben und uns deine Konfigurationswüsche mitteilen.
Dann werde ich den Radverkauf fragen, ob das möglich ist.

Um einen kürzeren Weg einzuschlagen, kannst du auch unseren Radverkauf persönlich kontaktieren:

Telefon: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70
Fax: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 50
E-Mail: [email protected]

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## brownbear (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe eine Email vom Rose Support bekommen. Ab morgen soll man die XT Bremse gegen 22€ AufPreis an das 2er Uncle Jimbo im Konfigurator wählen können.


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Januar 2015)

Hab meins am 8.1. bestellt im Prinzip mit Standard Parts (straffes Finanzfenster, nur Pedalen mit bestellt und Farben geändert/angepasst) mein Baudatum laut Auftragsbestätigung 20.2.


----------



## Foxi1988 (14. Januar 2015)

XT Bremse gibts im Konfig. Jetzt ist die Frage XT oder Guide RSC? 

@Samba.
Welches UJ Modell hast bestellt? Farbe Silber oder Schwarz?


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> @Samba.
> Welches UJ Modell hast bestellt? Farbe Silber oder Schwarz?



Kurz und Knapp http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:767970/load:197950 (UJ 2 reicht dicke für meine zwecke  )

Rahmen in Größe M, bin 178 und bin auch im Hardtail bereich sehr gut mit M gefahren (Wortwitz )


----------



## Foxi1988 (14. Januar 2015)

Ja meins wird fast genauso.
Nur ne andere Bremse und ne Kettenführung kommt dran.
Schon schön das neue UJ.


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

Nachdem sie mir im Oktober 2014 mein Hardtail (Bulls King Cobra Disk 29") geklaut hatten. Hatte ich nach langem überlegen mich dazu entschlossen mir endlich meinen Traum eines richtigen fullys zu erfüllen. Mein Budget war zunächst 1600. Nach Recherchen und nachdem ich auch bei hiesigen Händler mal vorbei schneite wusste ich schnell das das nicht reicht für ein "richtiges" Rad. Das Budget hob sich dann schnell auf ~2300 und dabei stieß ich dann auf das UJ 2015. Ich überlegte viel und dachte dann grade vor weihnachten ne dicke Stange Geld und hab es gelassen. Nach 2 Monaten war ich so entnervt das ich kein Rad mehr hab das ich wieder auf die suche ging. Ich wollte das Stevens Sledge 2015 Kaufen. Habe dann während meiner weiteren suche das MTB-News Forum immer wieder "entdeckt" und Meinungen zu diversen rädern gelesen und bin dabei auf 5 Favoriten, unter anderem das Uncle Jimbo 2015, gestoßen. Alles als listen ausgedruckt verglichen (ich wusste eigtl. schon das es das Jimbo wird aber bei dem preis überlegt man trotzdem zweimal) und hab es dann bestellt 

Für meine zwecke wird es zunächst mit Standard parts reichen. Steigern kann man sich immer und sowas wie Kette, Umwerfer usw. usw. lässt sich ja immer mal tauschen 

ich denke ich hab nen guten griff gemacht als "Anfänger"


@Foxi1988 aufgrund der Shadow Plus und meiner noch "normalen" Fahrweise habe ich mich vorerst gegen eine KeFü entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (14. Januar 2015)

@Sambaweb Das Jimbo2 ist aber von den standart Parts schon echt gut, ich würd für 22€ noch die XT-bremse nehmen und ab dafür.
Meine Kaufgeschichte ist ähnlich wie deine. Wollte auch erst nur so 1500-1600€ ausgeben, dann erhöht auf 2000 und jetzt bin ich bei so knapp 2500€ die ich wohl ausgeben will . Hab mir das Jimbo letztens schon in natura angesehen, da ich nur 20min vom Rose Biketown in Bocholt wohne, aber kann mich noch nicht entscheiden zwischen Tyee2 und Jimbo2. Mal sehen, wollte mir mitte Februar eins bestellen....


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> @Sambaweb ich würd für 22€ noch die XT-bremse nehmen und ab dafür.



Ich bin einfach mal offen für was neues bei den Bremsen . 
Zudem wenn ich jetzt anfange irgend etwas zu ändern weiß ich wie das endet .


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

@Sambaweb 
du kommst aus osna?
interessant
wenn dein rad da ist, meld dich doch bitte mal
dann würde ich mit dir gerne einen ausflug in die botanik machen


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @Sambaweb
> du kommst aus osna?
> interessant
> wenn dein rad da ist, meld dich doch bitte mal
> dann würde ich mit dir gerne einen ausflug in die botanik machen



Meine Gebete wurden erhört 

dieses Angebot nehme ich an 

aber @jojo2 sei gewarnt. Bin fürs "richtige" fahren noch ein absoluter Noob


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

freu dich nicht zu früh
ich bin aufdringlich und rede viel

das is direkt bei mir
http://mtbn.ws/vt9y

das war vor 2 jahren in osna
http://mtbn.ws/vky4


und wie aufdringlich ich bin!
http://mtbn.ws/vq9t



würd mich freuen!


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh
> ich bin aufdringlich und rede viel


Macht nix bin auch ne Labertasche ^^ ich rede im schnitt soviel wie Frauen wenn nicht sogar mehr 




> das is direkt bei mir
> http://mtbn.ws/vt9y
> 
> das war vor 2 jahren in osna
> http://mtbn.ws/vky4


Trau ich mir beides wohl zu aber man muss sich halt an alles neue gewöhnen und sich erst mal n helm und knieschoner zulegen 



> und wie aufdringlich ich bin!
> http://mtbn.ws/vq9t


verstehe dieses aufdringlichkeitsding leider nich 



> würd mich freuen!


ich mich auch. bin nicht abgeschreckt. Jeder fängt halt klein an ^^

@jojo2 vielleicht sollten wir den Rest als PN machen nicht das das hier ne Plauderstunde wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> nicht das das hier ne Plauderstunde wird.



ach was
hier passiert doch sonst garnix
manche warten, manche lauern, manche grummeln

ich find, plaudern ist da die bessere alternative
is wie zu weihnachten vor der bescherung

rest per pn


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Januar 2015)

In England wurden die UJ´s laut einem User schon ausgeliefert.

"The bike was delivered a month earlier than quoted"


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

Was hat der da fürn Mud/Marsh Guard dran? Taugt der was? oder is das eigenbau 

naja dann hoffe ich mal das ich in kürze n bike rumstehen habe ^^ aber de hat auch das silnerne find ich echt nicht hübsch :-/


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

muss man haben und funktioniert genau so wie er soll
z.b.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Mud-Guard-Schutzblech-p33996/

und kann man natürlich auch selbst machen


----------



## Foxi1988 (14. Januar 2015)

Dann hoff ich dass die in München langsam mal alle Ausstellungsräder kriegen wenn eh schon ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Mud-Guard-Schutzblech-p33996/



gibts auch was für regenwetter ^^

@Foxi1988 ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

dieser marsh guard sieht vielleicht nach nix aus
aber man braucht auf keinen fall mehr

sks-schutzbleche wären vollkommen übertrieben


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> dieser marsh guard sieht vielleicht nach nix aus
> aber man braucht auf keinen fall mehr
> 
> sks-schutzbleche wären vollkommen übertrieben



Es ist so. Das bike ist ja nicht nur für den wochenend tripp für den wald. desshalb frage ich. ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht bitte mal außen vor lassen  aber bei 2500 ist das kein wochenend spass gerät


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

damit auch andere hier mal zu wort kommen
halt ich mich jetzt mal zurück
aber der marshguard ist das mittel der wahl gegen schlamm / und regen

wir sind manchmal auch in warstein
und wenn es dort nicht regnet und schlammig ist,
bist du nicht in warstein

da fährt man auch nur mit dem teil


----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2015)

ich nun doch wieder
ein user hatte bei der diskussion zum test des capra comp
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/15/yt-capra-test/

folgenden link eingefügt
http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/comparative-test-15-enduro-bikes-back-to-back/

das uj konnte dabei wohl wg. defekter federelemente leider nicht wirklich getestet werden,
der test des uj werde aber nachgereicht - mehr konnte ich gerade nicht lesen
aber auf jeden fall wirkt die idee, die räder auf diese weise zu vergleichen, schon mal sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Januar 2015)

Den Test hatte ich auf Seite 8 gepostet


----------



## Hüby (17. Januar 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Email vom Rose Support bekommen. Ab morgen soll man die XT Bremse gegen 22€ AufPreis an das 2er Uncle Jimbo im Konfigurator wählen können.



beim 2er für 22 eumel ja..  jedoch steht weiterhin leider nich die
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, 430 mm zur Auswahl wie beim 1er.. dafür kann man beim 1er weiterhin keine XTkette anwählen und die XTbremsen stehn auch weiter für 134 Aufpreis da.. **


----------



## help (17. Januar 2015)

Warum gibts bei keinem der 2015er Bikes eine X1-Gruppe?


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. Januar 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> beim 2er für 22 eumel ja..  jedoch steht weiterhin leider nich die
> Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, 430 mm zur Auswahl wie beim 1er.. dafür kann man beim 1er weiterhin keine XTkette anwählen



Ein Anruf oder ne Mail reicht aus und du hast ne 430mm am 2er dran 



Hüby schrieb:


> und die XTbremsen stehn auch weiter für 134 Aufpreis da.. **



Ist ja irgendwie verständlich dass die XT Bremsen teurer als die Deore sind und ein gewisser Aufschlag zustande kommt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand wie die Hinterbaukennlinie beim Jimbo aussieht?


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Hinterbaukennlinie beim Jimbo aussieht?



http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/09/rose-gc-uj-275-2015.html


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Januar 2015)

Danke!
Na das sieht doch einigermaßen progressiv aus, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen, wie sich der Hinterbau mit dem Monarch + so schlägt? Mit dem Float X scheint das ja gut zu harmonieren..

Edit: Hmm ok da scheinen die Meinungen ja auch auseinander zu gehen.


----------



## Sambaweb (17. Januar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/09/rose-gc-uj-275-2015.html



kann mir das einer erläutern? 

edit: hab's doch nicht geschnallt


----------



## Hüby (17. Januar 2015)

[/QUOTE]


DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ein Anruf oder ne Mail reicht aus und du hast ne 430mm am 2er dran
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ja irgendwie verständlich dass die XT Bremsen teurer als die Deore sind und ein gewisser Aufschlag zustande kommt.



1: is mir klar..aber es geht ja auch weiterhin um konstruktive Kritik am Konfigurator sonnst bräucht man wohl erst garkein.. 

2: is auch klar..aber ein gewisser Aufschlag sind keine 134 euro.. wurde ja vor einigen Seiten schonma vorgerechnet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (17. Januar 2015)

Kommt drauf an welche Bremsscheiben dabei sind


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr schon neues von euren bestellungen? Das einzige was anders is, is die vorraussichtliche lieferzeit, die is natürlich nurnoch 4 wochen. aber es steht immer noch auf im rückstand ^^


----------



## jibber80 (20. Januar 2015)

Grad nochmal den Konfigurator gecheckt! Warum werden auf einmal alle 2fach antriebskomponenten inkompatibel sobald ich den mavic lrs wähle beim uj 2.wie soll man sich da sein wunschbike zusammen stellen ohne ein persönliches Budget zu sprengen (wegen umrüsten auf 1mal11)


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Januar 2015)

EDIT!


----------



## jibber80 (20. Januar 2015)

?!?


----------



## jibber80 (20. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einen dummen Post verzapft und den dann Editiert 

sry wollte keine Verwirrung stiften. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Rose an ergibt ja keinen sinn das man nur wegen eines Laufradsatzes keine 1x11 mehr nutzen kann ^^ geht ja beim UJ3 auch


----------



## piilu (20. Januar 2015)

Bin jetzt kein Experte aber kann es nicht sein, dass der Mavic LRS nen 11fach Freilauf hat? Ne 10 fach Kassette würde da nicht drauf passen


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. Januar 2015)

Der Freilauf ist umbaubar, liegt also am Konfigurator


----------



## jibber80 (20. Januar 2015)

Danke ist auch meine Hoffnung,in Sachen Freilauf körper bzw Fehler in der Matrix


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Januar 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Danke ist auch meine Hoffnung,in Sachen Freilauf körper bzw Fehler in der Matrix



Der Konfigurator ist einfach eine Katastrophe :-(


----------



## FloriLori (23. Januar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Der Konfigurator ist einfach eine Katastrophe :-(


Das stimmt.

Kann mir einer sagen ob die auch die X1 verbauen können?


----------



## Sambaweb (23. Januar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen ob die auch die X1 verbauen können?



Schreib denen ne Mail oder ruf an. Sollte nach allen Infos die der ein oder andere hier eingeholt hat ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Januar 2015)

Bei mir waren Extrawünsche nie ein Problem


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

jetzt kommt vom yt capra ne neue alu version...jetzt bin ich mir wieder nicht sicher welches bike  capra oder uj...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

nimm das Jimbi, das funktioniert wenigstens mit dem Monarch und man braucht nicht in überteuerte Fox-Dämpfer oder noch überteuertere BOS-Dämpfer oder schwere Coil-Dämpfer zu investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> jetzt kommt vom yt capra ne neue alu version...jetzt bin ich mir wieder nicht sicher welches bike  capra oder uj...



warte doch bis meins da is  dann berichte ich


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

wann kommt deins?


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> wann kommt deins?



Aktuell schwanken die Angaben zwischen 3 und 5 Wochen. Laut Auftragsbestätigung 20.02.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

weiß nicht ob ich solange warten kann


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob ich solange warten kann



Dann kauf dir wie geplant das Jimbo


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

Woher hasten die Info mit der Alu Version?
Kann da so auf die schnelle bei Google nix finden.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

yt thread in diesem forum hier.
taugen mir beide ziemlich die 2. 
eh recht ähnlich in bezug auf federelemente und gewicht und so.
auch preislich fast gleich...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

@Foxi1988 Fährst du eher geshapte Strecken im Park oder auch naturbelassene Trails?


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich nahezu alles.
Mit dem Rad werden Bikeparkstrecken (eher Flowtrails und Freeride, schwere Downhills fahr ich nicht), Alpentrails mit und ohne Lift , Tagestouren und wahrscheinlich wird auch ein Alpencross mit dem Enduro gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

Hmm, das machts nicht leichter 
Also laut den Testberichten von der MTB-News Redaktion taugt das Capra eher als verspieltes Parkbike, das Jimbo generiert die bessere Traktion auf ruppigen Strecken. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter...


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hmm, das machts nicht leichter
> Also laut den Testberichten von der MTB-News Redaktion taugt das Capra eher als verspieltes Parkbike, das Jimbo generiert die bessere Traktion auf ruppigen Strecken. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter...



Das bestätigt mal wieder meine Wahl. ist ja mein erstes (richtiges) Enduro.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich setz mich glaub ich auf beide und entscheide dann  Glaub aber dass ich mit beiden nix falsch machen würde


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

Zur not bau für 200,- einen Kage RC ins Capra. Ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber dafür dürfte der  Hinterbau dann absolut übertrieben abgehen 
Das war ja eigentlich mein Plan fürs Jimbo, aber für nen Umbau auf Coil scheint der Hinterbau nciht progressiv genug zu sein


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> [...]progressiv genug zu sein



magst du mir mal sagen was es genau mit progressiv auf sich hat? ich hab es leider absolut nicht verstanden ^^


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

Sure. Bin zwar auch kein Fachmann aber ich versuchs mal.
Also wenn der Hinterbau einfedert wird ja der Dämpfer von dem Rockerarm/Umlenkhebel komprimiert. Da ist es aber nicht so, dass das Verhältnis von Kraft und Dämpferweg linear verläuft, sondern bei den meisten Hinterbauten ist es so, dass die Kraft, die benötigt wird um den Dämpfer zu komprimieren exponentiell ansteigt, je weiter man sich dem Ende des Federwegs nähert.
Dadurch wird verhindert, dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt, wenn man z.B. unsauber landet oder besonders tief droppt. 
Luftdämpfer sind von sich aus schon etwas progressiv, was damit zusammenhängt, dass der benötigte Kraftaufwand mit zunehmender Komprimierung ebenfalls exponentiell ansteigt. Bei Stahl/Titanium-gefederten Dämpfern ist das nicht so.
Deswegen macht es Sinn Hinterbauten, die ohnehin schon sehr progressiv sind mit linearen (also Coil-)Dämpfern zu kombinieren und andersherum Hinterbauten, die weniger progressiv oder sogar degressiv sind mit Luftdämpfern...

Wenn man jetzt z.B. das Capra dahernimmt sieht die Sache folgendermaßen aus. Der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv und der Dämpfer (RockShox) ist progressiv. Dadurch kann man den kompletten Federweg kaum nutzen. Baut man jedoch einen weniger progressiven Fox, BOS, oder gar Stahlfeder-Dämpfer ein hat man ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk, das dank der Progression nicht durchschlägt, aber trotzdem (fast) ganz genutzt wird.

Bei meinem Rose Granite Chief von 2012 mit Monarch-Dämpfer war es so, dass der Hinterbau nicht Progressiv genug war, deswegen schlägt der recht oft durch. Man kann fehlende Progression auch mit mehr High-Speed-Druckstufe ausgleichen, aber besonders toll ist das nicht und leider bietet mein Dämpfer da nicht die nötigen Einstellungen.

Hui ^^ ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Wenn es aber nicht verständlich genug war, sag ruhig bescheid, dann denke ich noch mal über eine bessere Erklärung nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> ...Bei meinem Rose Granite Chief von 2012 mit Monarch-Dämpfer war es so, dass der Hinterbau nicht Progressiv genug war, deswegen schlägt der recht oft durch. Man kann fehlende Progression auch mit mehr High-Speed-Druckstufe ausgleichen...



Oder Volumen-Spacer, welche teilweise Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Sure. Bin zwar auch kein Fachmann aber ich versuchs mal.[...]
> [...]
> Hui ^^ ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Wenn es aber nicht verständlich genug war, sag ruhig bescheid, dann denke ich noch mal über eine bessere Erklärung nach



Wenn das stimmt was du schreibst hab ich es begriffen. Aber dann habe ich noch die frage was die Ritzel hinten damit zu tun haben  
auf Seite 10 war es glaub ich da hat jemand etwas gepostet mit den Ritzeln und % angaben das hab ich absolut nicht begriffen was das bedeuten soll vor allem in Verbindung mit der progresssion.



DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Oder Volumen-Spacer, welche teilweise Wunder bewirken.



Was ist denn nun ein Volumen-Spacer  ich steig langsam nicht mehr durch.


----------



## frank70 (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Zur not bau für 200,- einen Kage RC ins Capra. Ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber dafür dürfte der  Hinterbau dann absolut übertrieben abgehen
> Das war ja eigentlich mein Plan fürs Jimbo, aber für nen Umbau auf Coil scheint der Hinterbau nciht progressiv genug zu sein


welchen kage rc ? finde da ganz verschiedene


----------



## mtintel (27. Januar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun ein Volumen-Spacer  ich steig langsam nicht mehr durch.


Die gibt man in die Federgabel und kann dadurch das Volumen verändern, sodass dann die Gabel z.B. progressiver wird. Geht bei der Pike aber nur bei der Solo Variante.


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Die gibt man in die Federgabel und kann dadurch das Volumen verändern, sodass dann die Gabel z.B. progressiver wird. Geht bei der Pike aber nur bei der Solo Variante.



achso ja das hatte ich schonmal gelesen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

Jow, je kleiner die Luftkamme des Dämpfers oder der Gabel, desto Progressiver wirds.
Volumenspacer passt entweder keiner oder noch einer rein, hab ich vergessen  Falls noch einer rein passt werde ich noch einen reinbauen, das war ohnehin der Plan vor der nächsten Saison.

@frank70 https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Kage-RC-Daempfer-Auslaufmodell-p29783/

@Sambaweb habs jetzt nicht gelesen, aber ich vermute, dass die Übersetzungsbandbreite der Schaltung (1x11 und 2x10 im vergleich) das Objekt der Debatte war. Die wird nämlich in % angegeben.


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @Sambaweb habs jetzt nicht gelesen, aber ich vermute, dass die Übersetzungsbandbreite der Schaltung (1x11 und 2x10 im vergleich) das Objekt der Debatte war. Die wird nämlich in % angegeben.



und was bedeutet das? sry ich bin da echt n neuling


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Januar 2015)

äääh hmm, also das hat was mit Mathe zu tun, da bin ich auch ne 0 drin 
Naja du fährst ja schneller, wenn du hinten aufs kleine Ritzel schaltest.
Sagen wir, die Kette läuft vorne auf einem Kettenblatt mit 20 Zähnen und hinten auf einem Ritzel mit 20 Zähnen, dann müsstest du eine 100% Übersetzung haben.
Wenn du dann hinten auf ein Ritzel mit 10 Zähnen schaltest, dürftest du bei 200% sein, weil sich das Hinterrad für jede Kurbeldrehung 2 mal dreht.
Schaltest du jetzt vorne noch zusätzlich auf ein Blatt mit 30 Zähnen, hast du 300%

Kann sein,d ass ich mich bei den genauen Zahlen irre, aber vom Prinzip müsste es das sein.

Grundsätzlich will man immer eher eine möglichst große Gangspreizung haben, weil man dann für jede Geschwindigkeit einen Gang hat...


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> äääh hmm, also das hat was mit Mathe zu tun, da bin ich auch ne 0 drin
> [...]
> [...]
> Grundsätzlich will man immer eher eine möglichst große Gangspreizung haben, weil man dann für jede Geschwindigkeit einen Gang hat...


Achsoooo das heist also weniger als 100% bedeutet wenig kraft mehr als 100% viel kraft. Lässt sich dann was zu der geschwindigkeit schließen? Also die man theoretisch erkurbeln kann?


----------



## mtintel (27. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Link http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/09/rose-gc-uj-275-2015.html geht es doch nicht ums Übersetzungsverhältnis sondern um den Hinterbau, oder? Und wie "gut" der funktioniert, wippfrei ist, mit Bremseinflüsse umgeht, dachte ich. Aber wirklich durchblicken tu ich auch nicht was die Grafiken und Zahlen bedeuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (27. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Bei dem Link http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/09/rose-gc-uj-275-2015.html geht es doch nicht ums Übersetzungsverhältnis sondern um den Hinterbau, oder? Und wie "gut" der funktioniert, wippfrei ist, mit Bremseinflüsse umgeht, dachte ich. Aber wirklich durchblicken tu ich auch nicht was die Grafiken und Zahlen bedeuten



Genau den link meinte ich. Danke fürs raussuchen ^^


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Januar 2015)

Wer hatn bis jetzt eigentlich direkt in München konfiguriert mit einem Mitarbeiter und anschließend gleich bestellt? War die Beratung dort gut?


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wer hatn bis jetzt eigentlich direkt in München konfiguriert mit einem Mitarbeiter und anschließend gleich bestellt? War die Beratung dort gut?



Ich habe online konfiguriert (wusste all das mit dem ganzen konfigurationsgedöns bis hier gar nicht ^^) und hab alles weitere mit E-Mails und anrufen direkt in Bocholt abgeklärt. Die waren immer sehr freundlich und bis auf einer auch sehr kompetent.


----------



## StillPad (28. Januar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Sure. Bin zwar auch kein Fachmann aber ich versuchs mal.
> Also wenn der Hinterbau einfedert wird ja der Dämpfer von dem Rockerarm/Umlenkhebel komprimiert. Da ist es aber nicht so, dass das Verhältnis von Kraft und Dämpferweg linear verläuft, sondern bei den meisten Hinterbauten ist es so, dass die Kraft, die benötigt wird um den Dämpfer zu komprimieren exponentiell ansteigt, je weiter man sich dem Ende des Federwegs nähert.
> Dadurch wird verhindert, dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt, wenn man z.B. unsauber landet oder besonders tief droppt.
> Luftdämpfer sind von sich aus schon etwas progressiv, was damit zusammenhängt, dass der benötigte Kraftaufwand mit zunehmender Komprimierung ebenfalls exponentiell ansteigt. Bei Stahl/Titanium-gefederten Dämpfern ist das nicht so.
> ...



Also im Prinzip ist das ganze richtig.
Leider widersprichts du dir ein wenig selbst 

Wenn Luftdämpfer seher progressiv wären würde ja der Monarch mit den Hinterbau des Granite Chief klar kommen 

Also die Sache mit den Rahmen stimmt soweit. Wie man raus bekommt was für eine Art Rahmen das ist wird schwerer.
Dafür braucht man Simulationsprogramme indem man das Ding nachbauen muss oder aber der Hersteller gibt es an 

Die Stahlfeder Dämpfer sind normal linear. Wenn man sich das in ein Diagramm vorstellen würde wäre Y=Kraft X= Federweg so würde die Gerade von 0 aus in 45° nach oben steigen.
So die Theorie

Natürlich haben die ganzen Dämpfer sich noch verbessert.
Damals waren Luftdämpfer relativ schlecht sodass der Graph im Diagramm nicht in 45° gerade nach oben geht sondern ein großen Bogen gemacht hat.
Man ist also durch den mitteleren Bereich des Federwegs durchgerauscht und hatte dann vielleicht am Ende ein wenig Widerstand.
Oft war es dann aber so das die Progression zum Schluß nicht ausreichte und man durchschlug.
Das hatte man sehr oft bei hohen Übersetzungsverhältnissen alles über 1:3 war damals mit Luftdämpfern nicht nutzbar.

Inzwischen haben wir ja sowas wie Vivid Air und Double Barrel die ein sehr lineares Ansprechverhalten haben und noch zusätzliche Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten. Wie schon erwähnt High Speed Druckstufen.
Das selbe gibt es natürlich auch noch bei den Stahlfeder Dämpfern.

Insgesamt muss man also gucken wie der Rahmen konstruiert ist und dem entsprechend dann die Dämpfer wählen.


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> [...]
> High Speed Druckstufen.
> [...]




Ich frage besser nicht was das ist


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (28. Januar 2015)

@ Sambaweb Damit kontrollierst du, wie der Dämpfer auf schnelle Schläge reagiert. Je höher dir Druckstufe, desto stärker wird die Bodenwelle oder was auch immer gedämpft. Sprich, der Dämpfer federt nciht so weit ein 

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, nur zu. Gerne auch per PN, ist schließlich ein Jimbo Thread


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wer hatn bis jetzt eigentlich direkt in München konfiguriert mit einem Mitarbeiter und anschließend gleich bestellt? War die Beratung dort gut?


Hab mein Granite Chief im Web vorkonfiguriert und mich mit Grundbasis im Münchener Shop beraten lassen. Ein zwei Dinge haben wir dann auch geändert und ich habe dann im Laden letztes Jahr bestellt. Diesen Dienstag habe ich das Rad dann auch dort abgeholt.

Fazit: Kompetente hilfsbereite Berater die sich die Zeit nehmen die man braucht, da gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts zu meckern. Die Radübergabe war auch gut organisiert, Erklärung wo wie was an dem Rad funktioniert und was gewartet werden soll. Rund um bereue ich den Kauf dort nicht und das nächste Rad wird wohl wieder dort gekauft.

Negativ war der fehlende Hinweis bei Abholung des Rades Bargeld oder Kreditkarte mit ausreichend Limit mit zu bringen. Auch bzgl. des Abholtermines gab es eine kleine Verwirrung. Aber beides wurde souverän vor Ort vom Berater dann gelöst. 

Dieser positive Eindruck ist jedoch sehr subjektiv, ein anderer könnte das anders sehen.


----------



## Sambaweb (29. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wer hatn bis jetzt eigentlich direkt in München konfiguriert mit einem Mitarbeiter und anschließend gleich bestellt? War die Beratung dort gut?


Ich habe nochmal auf anraten von euch hier im forum meine bremsen kurzfristig geändert. Der mensch am telefon wie immer extrem nett alles kein problem und keine lieververzögerung das nenn ich absolut vorzüglichen service


----------



## Foxi1988 (29. Januar 2015)

welche hast genommen? xt? guide rsc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (29. Januar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> welche hast genommen? xt? guide rsc?



RSC

hat der @Mr_Ned_Lebowski auch empfohlen 

Ach und bevor ichs vergesse mitte Februar wurde nochmal als fertigungsdatum bestätigt


----------



## Teddy112 (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

.....so ich habe gestern auch einen neuen Uncel bestellt.
Es ist das UJ 2 geworden. Geändert wurden, Lenker, Vorbau, Bremse, Schaltung, Laufräder und eine Kettenführung.
Nach einem fast 2 stündigen Termin in Bocholt, habe ich mich nach langem hin und her entschieden.
Ursprünglich hatte ich noch das Swoop 175 9.0 auf dem Radar. Allerdings hat mich nach dem Termin von gestern das gesamt Paket von Rose mehr überzeugt.
Jetzt freue ich mich wie Bolle und kann es kaum abwarten den neuen Uncel in Empfang zu nehmen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Foxi1988 (30. Januar 2015)

@Teddy

welche laufräder und bremsen hast genommen?


----------



## Teddy112 (30. Januar 2015)

.... DT Swiss E 1700, Sram Guide RSC


----------



## Sambaweb (30. Januar 2015)

@Teddy welches fertigungsdatum haben sie dir genannt?


----------



## Teddy112 (30. Januar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> @Teddy welches fertigungsdatum haben sie dir genannt?


 
....16.03.2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Januar 2015)

also hab mich nach der veröffentlichung der yt bikes jetzt auch endgültig für das rose uj 2 entschieden... jetzt wart ich noch bis ich es in munich probefahren kann in größe large und dann wird bestellt...juhu


----------



## Teddy112 (31. Januar 2015)

.....sehr gute Entscheidung Foxi


----------



## Sambaweb (31. Januar 2015)

Teddy112 schrieb:


> .....sehr gute Entscheidung Foxi



Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei es mich persönlich verrückt machen würde noch so lange warten zu müssen. liegt aber daran das ich ja derzeit kein rad mehr habe


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Januar 2015)

ja mitte april wenn ich es kriege reicht es mir  hoffe dass in münchen bald mal das L kriegen... wenn nicht bestell ich ohne probefahrt


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. Februar 2015)

Paar schöne Bilder von David Cachon mit seinem neuen UJ in Israel:

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331694902813/mtb-in-israel-lost-in-the-holy-land

http://enduro-mtb.com/abenteuer-mit-dem-bike-unterwegs-in-israel-teil-2/


----------



## Hüby (4. Februar 2015)

und das perfeckte Auto dazu..


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> also hab mich nach der veröffentlichung der yt bikes jetzt auch endgültig für das rose uj 2 entschieden... jetzt wart ich noch bis ich es in munich probefahren kann in größe large und dann wird bestellt...juhu



Also das wundert mich jetzt aber 
Schaue mir das gerade an, findet ich schon sehr nett.
Konnte zwar noch nicht alles checken aber der erste Blick macht schon was her.

Was ich nicht so toll finde is der Preis.


----------



## Sambaweb (4. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also das wundert mich jetzt aber
> Schaue mir das gerade an, findet ich schon sehr nett.
> Konnte zwar noch nicht alles checken aber der erste Blick macht schon was her.
> 
> Was ich nicht so toll finde is der Preis.


 Vielleicht hat Ihn das abgehalten ?


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2015)

Naja wenn du aber ähnliche Ausstattung willst bist bei Rose beim selben Preis.
Ist ja jetzt nicht gerade das billigste verbaut.
Ob man X1 Kram wirklich an so ein Rad braucht...


----------



## Sambaweb (4. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ob man X1 Kram wirklich an so ein Rad braucht...



ich finde nicht man kauft sich ja aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund ein Enduro und kein DH (an dem hat ne 1x11 eher was zu suchen), so war es zumindest bei mir.
Ich wollte ein DH fähiges Rad was aber auch so noch viel Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Februar 2015)

Die 11 Gänge sind im Mittelgebirge schon geiler als eine 2x10fqch Schaltung. Leichter, unkomplizierter, zuverlässiger... In den Alpen wirds aber ungünstig, weil die nötige Übersetzungsbandbreite fehlt.
Für DH gibts ja noch ne eigene Gruppe.

Mich stört an den Capras z.B. die e13 Laufräder. Die scheinen schon nicht allzu robust zu sein. Da ist man mit den dt splines schon besser bedient. Wie es mit dem Gewicht aussieht weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. Februar 2015)

Der Preis vom YT ist schon gut finde ich.
Mir gefällt das schwarz grüne yt capra mit 1x11 schaltung sehr gut aber 1x11 schaltung kommt für mich nicht in frage
weil ich auch einen alpencross mit meinem enduro fahren will.
und die farbe rot mag ich nicht so gerne deswegen kommt das yt capra al 2 nicht in frage  

da rose uj und yt capra al 2 relativ gleich ausgestattet sind entscheidet dieses mal die optik...also rose uj


----------



## Hüby (5. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Der Preis vom YT ist schon gut finde ich.
> Mir gefällt das schwarz grüne yt capra mit 1x11 schaltung sehr gut aber 1x11 schaltung kommt für mich nicht in frage
> weil ich auch einen alpencross mit meinem enduro fahren will.
> und die farbe rot mag ich nicht so gerne deswegen kommt das yt capra al 2 nicht in frage
> ...



dagegen könnst ja nen Umwerfer usw nachrüste..   mich stört am AL Capra das dennoch ne Carbon SitzStrebe verbaut wird..denn wer nen AluBike sucht hat dafür schon seine Gründe..


----------



## StillPad (5. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Der Preis vom YT ist schon gut finde ich.
> Mir gefällt das schwarz grüne yt capra mit 1x11 schaltung sehr gut aber 1x11 schaltung kommt für mich nicht in frage
> weil ich auch einen alpencross mit meinem enduro fahren will.
> und die farbe rot mag ich nicht so gerne deswegen kommt das yt capra al 2 nicht in frage
> ...



Bei der Farbe gehts mir genauso 
Mag kein Rot.
Genauso finde ich die RAW Modelle blöd die waren vor 15 Jahren angesagt und selbst da konnte ich der Sache nix abgewinnen.

Sehr schade ist das man den Rahmen nicht einzeln bekommt. So bleibt UJ wohl weiterhin der Favorit.
Billigste Modell und alle Teile weg die man nicht haben will. 

Wobei die Zugführung beim YT schon besser aussieht als bei UJ, waaaaaahh


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob sich Rose weigert auf Wunsch Bremsen von Magura ans Jimbo/Chief... zu schrauben?


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob sich Rose weigert auf Wunsch Bremsen von Magura ans Jimbo/Chief... zu schrauben?



Magura Kein problem!
kann dir gerne die mail in kopie zusenden


----------



## mtintel (5. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Magura Kein problem!
> kann dir gerne die mail in kopie zusenden


Wie hoch ist der Aufpreis?


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Aufpreis?



Sehr geehrter Herr Pulvertoastmann,


die Guide RSC Bremse ist derzeit für den Auftrag gewählt, diese hat einen Aufpreis von 32,00€. Die XT Bremse würde zzgl. 22,00€ kosten und die MT5 17,49€.



Freundliche Grüße,


Michael Komm
[...]

Alle angaben beziehen sich auf das UJ 2 wechsel von Formula T1 auf


----------



## jibber80 (11. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen,Reihe mich nun auch ein! Fertigstellung 25.3,meine konfiguration:mavic  crossmax, Guide rsc,xt Schaltung. Den Rest tausche ich dann selbst. Freue mich drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

Ihr Paket [...] wurde soeben [...] versandt:
[...]
[...]
Das Paket enthält folgende Positionen:

Menge Best.-Nr. Bezeichnung
1 2042329 ROSE MTB FS 15 Uncle Jimbo 2 Matt Black/Green Blue M+

Ich raste aus und morgen bin ich nicht zu hause -.-


----------



## StillPad (13. Februar 2015)

Ich denke das macht nix, da die Räder Sperrgut sind und die in extra Transporter ausgeliefert werden.
Und die werden Samstags nicht ausgeliefert ausser es ist explizit erwünscht.

Hatte das alles schon mit nem TV


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich denke das macht nix, da die Räder Sperrgut sind und die in extra Transporter ausgeliefert werden.
> Und die werden Samstags nicht ausgeliefert ausser es ist explizit erwünscht.
> 
> Hatte das alles schon mit nem TV



Ich hoffe du hast recht


----------



## Foxi1988 (13. Februar 2015)

bitte gleich fotos reinstellen wenn du es hast


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> bitte gleich fotos reinstellen wenn du es hast



du darfst dir sogar aussuchen was ich fotographieren soll 

erwarte aber keine großartige qualität


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2015)

das ist alles etwas anders...
jimbos werden express verschickt und
kommen auch samstags an
fotografieren kann ich nicht,
aber weil wir nun mal quasi nachbarn sind
nehm ich das paket natürlich gern in empfang,
teste den inhalt und dreh auch gleich ein video mit mir
was sachste dazu?

tja,
das forum hilft, wo es kann
kannse dich drauf verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das ist alles etwas anders...
> jimbos werden express verschickt und
> kommen auch samstags an
> fotografieren kann ich nicht,
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


>




doch doch ehrlich
würd mir in echt gar nix ausmachen
ich bin sowieso der beste testfahrer wo gibt
und ich wollte ohnehin mal wieder nach warstein
super testgelände

http://mtbn.ws/vjn9


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> doch doch ehrlich
> würd mir in echt gar nix ausmachen
> ich bin sowieso der beste testfahrer wo gibt
> und ich wollte ohnehin mal wieder nach warstein
> ...



Ich habe ne super idee wir fahren dort GEMEINSAM hin ich auf meinem und du auf DEINEM rad  wäre das was


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ich habe ne super idee wir fahren dort GEMEINSAM hin ich auf meinem und du auf DEINEM rad  wäre das was




na geht doch!
erst hüggel und dörenberg
und dann warstein (flach und schmutzig)
und bei der gelegenheit laden wir dann noch die anderen rosefahrer ein
familientreffen
(in warstein kann wirklich jeder gefahrlos fahren)


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> na geht doch!
> erst hüggel und dörenberg
> und dann warstein (flach und schmutzig)
> und bei der gelegenheit laden wir dann noch die anderen rosefahrer ein
> ...



Na das passt ja wieder zu dir


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. Februar 2015)

so ein Bild macht das Warten defintiv schwieriger...


----------



## Sambaweb (14. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> so ein Bild macht das Warten defintiv schwieriger...


 Ich werde mir mühe geben euch sowas am montag zu liefern


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2015)

dirty
ist das dein rad?


----------



## locke_lancelot (14. Februar 2015)

war heute auch mal bei Rose und habs mir angeguckt. Also sieht schon echt lecker aus


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> dirty
> ist das dein rad?



falls du mich meinst, ne 
bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer und LRS sieht meins anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (14. Februar 2015)

locke... wo hast das angeschaut?
zufällig münchen? wenn ja wars in Größe L?


----------



## locke_lancelot (14. Februar 2015)

ne ist in bocholt und größe M


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> falls du mich meinst, ne



jo
meinte dich,
dirtjumper III war mir zu lang
und dirty erinnerte mich an...

vergessen
kam mir jedenfalls irgendwie bekannt vor,
hatte ich irgendwie in guter erinnerung


----------



## StillPad (15. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...
> und dirty erinnerte mich an...
> 
> vergessen
> ...



Dirrrty






Sollte ungefähr zu selben Zeit sein wo die Marzocchi DJ 3 groß im Geschäft war


----------



## Sambaweb (15. Februar 2015)

Morgen gibts frische fotos von meinem in allen posen und von allen teilen die ihr wollt (aber naturlich nur die die auch angeschraubt sind )


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sollte ungefähr zu selben Zeit sein wo die Marzocchi DJ 3 groß im Geschäft war



da könntest du sogar recht haben xD


----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

ganz liebevoll reingelegt (noch keinen meter bewegt leider)


----------



## Foxi1988 (16. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil!
Mehr Bilder bitte. Möchte sehen wie die grünen Felgen wirken


----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

Ab 21 Uhr werden bilder von allem gemacht und dann spätestens morgen hochgeladen 

felgen fotographier ich dir dann morgen am tage nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Februar 2015)

so reihe mich mal hier ein. War heute in der BikeTown Bocholt und hab mein Jimbo bestellt


----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

So die Bilder sind Hochgeladen.
Ich hoffe es ist alles drauf was ihr sehen wollt/wolltet  wenn nicht bescheid sagen 
(Weitere Bilder folgen)






EDIT: Bilder entfernt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uncle-jimbo-2015.700207/page-15#post-12707351


----------



## mtintel (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs uploaden der Bilder, sind wirklich super und hilfreich. Langsam könnte man echt einen Bilder Thread eröffnen, um dann dort die Bilder zu sammeln


----------



## Sambaweb (17. Februar 2015)

Damit ich hier nicht alles zu Müll, alle Bilder von heute Abend liegen im Profil unter Fotos und können gerne angesehen werden 

auf Wunsch mach ich gerne mehr bzw. bei anderem licht einfach melden 

direkt link zur online Galerie http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=uTce5C88

direkt link zur Fotos seite http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/330201


----------



## Hüby (17. Februar 2015)

kannste ma büdde schaun was für TretlagerBreite und KurbelarmLänge das ist...?


----------



## Sambaweb (17. Februar 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> kannste ma büdde schaun was für TretlagerBreite und KurbelarmLänge das ist...?



@Hüby Kurbel müsste 170 sein tretlagerbreite muß ich morgen früh mal messen


ach bevor ich es vergesse die Farben sehen extrem geil aus an dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> ach bevor ich es vergesse die Farben sehen extrem geil aus an dem Bike



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben. Die Farben kommen auf keinem Foto so rüber, wies in real aussieht


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Februar 2015)

Das ist mir in München auch aufgefallen. Selbst auf Roses Homepage kommen die Farben nicht richtig rüber. Deswegen bin ich auch noch am überlegen, ob ich es in Farbe oder in Raw bestellen soll 

Weiß jemand zufällig wie viel leichter die Raw Variante ist?


----------



## Sambaweb (17. Februar 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> kannste ma büdde schaun was für TretlagerBreite und KurbelarmLänge das ist...?



@Hüby Kurbelarm ist (wie geschrieben 170mm (zumindest hatte ich das bei kauf so ausgewählt)

Tretlager breite gemessen von Kurbelarm außen kante zu Kurbelarm außen kannte sind 150mm. Ohne Pedale nach Augenmaß sind es ~73mm

Ich hoffe die angaben reichen dir


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2015)

Klebt ich euch was ans Unterrohr als Steinschlagschutz, oder ist da schon was drauf?


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. Februar 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Das ist mir in München auch aufgefallen. Selbst auf Roses Homepage kommen die Farben nicht richtig rüber. Deswegen bin ich auch noch am überlegen, ob ich es in Farbe oder in Raw bestellen soll
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig wie viel leichter die Raw Variante ist?



Ich denke zwischen klarer Pulverbeschichtung und Farbiger gibts kaum Unterschied, weil normalerweise gleichviel Schichten aufgetragen werden.



locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Klebt ich euch was ans Unterrohr als Steinschlagschutz, oder ist da schon was drauf?



Da ist noch nichts drauf, aber verkehrt ist es nicht das Unterrohr zu schützen!


Das Teamrad von der Frau Klostermeier...


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich hätte dann gern zum Soulfire noch das hier: und zwar genau so! Vielen Dank.


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die, die ihrs schon haben. Bei mir steht voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 25.03.
Wie wars bei euch mit dem Termin, und dem tatsächlichen Abholdatum?


----------



## Sambaweb (17. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die, die ihrs schon haben. Bei mir steht voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 25.03.
> Wie wars bei euch mit dem Termin, und dem tatsächlichen Abholdatum?



Sie waren exakt eine woche schneller.
Am 8.1. bestellt am 13.2. erhalten (durch post erst gestern bekommen)


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt und warte weiter. 
Bin nur froh das das wetter hier im Moment recht scheiße ist


----------



## jibber80 (18. Februar 2015)

@locke lancelot,habe auch den 25.3 ,würde sagen bleibt spannend! Käme es eine Woche früher wäre es ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Februar 2015)

@Sambaweb Was war eigentlich an zubehör dabei?
Brauch nämlich noch ne neue Dämpferpumpe, sonst kauf ich mir vorher selber noch eine?


----------



## Sambaweb (18. Februar 2015)

@locke_lancelot @alle Also das Gesamte Rad und das gesamte Zubehör war folgendes! (dazu als Anmerkung ich bin NEUKUNDE bei Rose)

Fahrrad

*Teileliste *
ROSE UNCLE JIMBO 2 27,5" 2015
Rahmengröße M
Vorbaulänge 50mm
Lenkerbreite 31,8mm
Kurbelarmlänge 170mm
Position Vorderradbremse Links








geliefert wurden zusätzlich:

Rose Mäppchen (sieht aus wie ne kleine Werkzeugmappe aber ohne Werkzeug ) mit Inhalt:

Bedienungsanleitung ROSE (allgemein/universal)
Rose - Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellungen Kurzanleitung
Rose Garantie abwicklung und Rückversand "Anleitung"
SRAM Guide RSC Bedienungsanleitung x 2 + 2 x Kunststoffdistanzstücke
SRAM Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Bedienungsanleitung
Shimano Umwerfer Anleitung
Shimano Schaltwerk Anleitung
Race Face Respond Bedienungsanleitung
SRAM Rock Shox Bedienungsanleitung? Pike inkl Sticker und so krempel 
SRAM Rock Shox Spritzenset (2 Dicke Spritzen) und Bremsflüssigkleitsöl? (nennt man das so)
Das Spritzenset und die Flüssigkeit war in einer Weißen Rose Plastiktragetasche
ein Turnbeutel? als Werbegeschenk/Neukundenbonus (sieht aus wie n grundschulsportbeutel )

Witzigerweise hatte ich auch gehofft es wäre eine Dämpferpumpe dabei hatte das extra sogar nochmal nachgefragt. Die dämpferpumpe ist NICHT teil der lieferung des komplett rades!

Der Dämpfer ist bei meiner "Konstruktion" ein Monarch Plus (L|M) mit einem maximal zulässigen druck von 350 Psi der laut Rose und diverser Forenmeinungen auch reingepumpt werden könnte.

Noch eine evtl. wichtige Info die die sich vielleicht genau wie ich nicht ultra gut auskennen. Dickes danke hier nochmal an @Mr_Ned_Lebowski das er mich "überredet hat" die SRAM Guide RSC zu "kaufen"/wechseln.
Der SRAM Rock Shox Reverb Stealth "lockout" Druckknopf ist in die Halterung der Guide RSC "eingebaut"/integriert
Ich lad nachher mal bei bedarf ein Foto hoch.

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen 

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann die tabelle aussehen zu lassen wie eine tabelle würde ich mich riesig freuen 

@locke_lancelot ich hatte mir dann diese Pumpe Gekauft http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002WCJPPU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00 und bin damit super zufrieden


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Februar 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, dann bestell ich mir vorher eben selber ne neue Pumpe.
Hab zwar auf XT-Bremsen gewechselt, aber ein Foto von der "Reverb Knopf in RSC Halterung" würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## frank70 (18. Februar 2015)

@ sambaweb: was meinst du mit Krempel? etwa die distanzstücke? Könnten wichtig sein !


----------



## Sambaweb (18. Februar 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> @ sambaweb: was meinst du mit Krempel? etwa die distanzstücke? Könnten wichtig sein !


Ups.... Die hab ich vergessen die waren auch dabei hab ich hinzugefügt ^^ 

Krempel=Sticker und Werbung wenn ich zu hause bin zähl ich das gerne genauer auf


----------



## mtintel (18. Februar 2015)

Könnte vielleicht jemand, der das Uncle Jimbo schon hat, das Gewicht vom Aufbau posten, würde mich interessieren wie zuverlässig die Gewichtsangaben von Rose sind bzw. wenn man sich das Rad leichter aufbaut (XT Kurbel, leichterer LRS) auf was für ein Gewicht man dann mit wenig finanziellen Aufwand kommt. Vielen Dank


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, dann bestell ich mir vorher eben selber ne neue Pumpe.
> Hab zwar auf XT-Bremsen gewechselt, aber ein Foto von der "Reverb Knopf in RSC Halterung" würd mich auch interessieren.



Das Ganze wird mit Matchmakern realisiert um ein aufgeräumteres Cockpit zu erhalten.









Der Schalthebel kann auch mit einem Matchmaker befestigt werden. Bei XT Bremsen hast keine Möglichkeit die Reverb dranzubauen, nur den Shifter.


----------



## Sambaweb (18. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Das Ganze wird mit Matchmakern realisiert um ein aufgeräumteres Cockpit zu erhalten.
> 
> Der Schalthebel kann auch mit einem Matchmaker befestigt werden. Bei XT Bremsen hast keine Möglichkeit die Reverb dranzubauen, nur den Shifter.



Genau SO sieht es auch bei mir aus 

Finde auch das es sehr stabil wirkt die "Konstruktion" aber für Symmetriefanatiker ist das eher nichts


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist so ziemlich mein (angepeilter) Traumaufbau!!! 

Der einzige Markel ist in meinen Augen die Guide-Bremse, die selbstverständlich durch eine MT5 oder 7 ersetzt werden wird und vernünftige Reifen kommen natürlich auch noch an Bord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (19. Februar 2015)

@Mr_Ned_Lebowski hab mal deine liste geklaut für meine konfiguration 

Für alle die überlegen Spritzschutz oder Ähnliches anzubauen die MudHugger von https://www.themudhugger.co.uk/ sehen mmn richtig richtig gut aus am jimbo nicht zu dick und nichts was an die sattelstange muss oder in das gabelrohr ich lad nachher mal bilder hoch  und der clou der hintere Mudugger passt einfach wie angegossen zum Jimbo (mmn)


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Februar 2015)

Ja da bin ich ja mal gespannt, kann ich mir ja nicht so wirklich vorstellen


----------



## Sambaweb (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe man erkennt genug sonnst mach ich mal welche bei Tageslicht 















Mit dem letzten Bild möchte ich verdeutlichen wieso es einfach Perfekt zusammenpasst. Die Querstrebe am heck ist der absolut perfekte Fixierungspunkt für den ersten Kabelbinder. Ich konnte sie leider nicht bei matsch testen aber kleine steinchen wurden schön weit nach hinten oder schön weit nach vorne weggepfeffert 

Sobald der erste regen/matsch da ist gebe ich gerne neue infos. Einziges Manko welches sich aber auch sicher beim marshguard zeigen würde der abstand zwischen Schutz und reifen an der Gabel vorne find ich mit etwa kleiner Finger breite etwas "schmal" das könnte bei DICKEN festen matsch zu Problemen oder gar abriss führen. Die Schützer sind sehr steif verbiegen nicht und wirken sehr wertig.

EDIT: Bilder von 7 auf 3 redziert.


----------



## frank70 (19. Februar 2015)

du hast ein sehr schönes und ein sehr gutes bike, gratuliere. aber diese 2 dinger find ich einfach nur hässlich


----------



## Sambaweb (19. Februar 2015)

ich habe keine optisch "ansprechenderen" gefunden und es kann nicht jedem alles gefallen  für Schlechtwetterzeiten gibts mMn keine alternative. Wenn doch zeig sie mir. Keinen "Spritzschutz" zu haben stellt hierbei keine alternative da :/


----------



## frank70 (19. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> ich habe keine optisch "ansprechenderen" gefunden und es kann nicht jedem alles gefallen  für Schlechtwetterzeiten gibts mMn keine alternative. Wenn doch zeig sie mir. Keinen "Spritzschutz" zu haben stellt hierbei keine alternative da :/


ok, gib dir recht, die dinger scheinen zu funktionieren, gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Februar 2015)

Sodala...komm gerade aus münchen... uncle jimbo 2 bestellt


----------



## piilu (20. Februar 2015)

Schon 24 Stunden und es hat keiner die Aufnahme für das Rücklich bemängelt? IBC lässt langsamm nach


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Schon 24 Stunden und es hat keiner die Aufnahme für das Rücklich bemängelt? IBC lässt langsamm nach


Wenn er der Meinung ist, ein "Enduro" in ein "Tourenrad" umzubauen, dann soll er das tun. Sein Rad, seine Entscheidung, da gibt es nichts aus zu setzen. Aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat er sich dazu das falsche Rad gekauft.

@Foxi1988 
Beim bayerischen Verkäufer oder die "Aushilfe" aus Bocholt? ;-)


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Februar 2015)

Beim Gebhard hatte ich den Termin!


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Beim Gebhard hatte ich den Termin!


Jetzt beginnt die kläglich lange Zeit des Wartens (war zumindest bei mir so)....... wann ist den der aktuelle Liefertermin?


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Schon 24 Stunden und es hat keiner die Aufnahme für das Rücklich bemängelt? IBC lässt langsamm nach





Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Wenn er der Meinung ist, ein "Enduro" in ein "Tourenrad" umzubauen, dann soll er das tun. Sein Rad, seine Entscheidung, da gibt es nichts aus zu setzen. Aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat er sich dazu das falsche Rad gekauft.



Euro Probleme möchte ich mal haben.

Wenn ihr der meinung seid mein Bike ist damit ne missgeburt okay. Ich liebe meine missgeburt.

Geld für 2 Räder habe ich nicht. Und mir war in erster linie die optik wichtig in zweiter linie das richtige rad für mein einsatzgebiet.

Ich fahre das rad nunmal zu seinem bestimmungsort mit meinem arsch auf dem Sattel. Da möchte ich nicht überfahren werden. Und das ding ist nicht fest verbunden kann jederzeit abgenommen werden.

Aber für alle die davon augenkrebs bekommen tut mir leid


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Da möchte ich nicht überfahren werden. Und das ding ist nicht fest verbunden kann jederzeit abgenommen werden.


Das ist doch klar. In der jetzigen Jahreszeit kommt man um Licht nicht herum. Mir ging es es eher um den hinteren "Spoiler-Kotflügel". Der vordere ist für mich gerade noch akzeptabel. Aber wenn es dir gefällt, dann ist es doch ok. 

Behindert die Rücklichthalterung nicht das Einfahren der Sattelstütze? Wäre es nicht besser das Rücklicht am Rahmeneinschub der Reverb zu befestigen?


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Februar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar. In der jetzigen Jahreszeit kommt man um Licht nicht herum. Mir ging es es eher um den hinteren "Spoiler-Kotflügel". Der vordere ist für mich gerade noch akzeptabel. Aber wenn es dir gefällt, dann ist es doch ok.



Wenn du mir einen hinteren spritzschutz zeigst der was taugt und wo man nicht klatschnass ist tausche ich gerne. Aber auch wenns keiner versteht mir gefällts und ich fühle mich trocken 



> Behindert die Rücklichthalterung nicht das Einfahren der Sattelstütze? Wäre es nicht besser das Rücklicht am Rahmeneinschub der Reverb zu befestigen?



Hab sie ganz runtergefahren und sie ganz oben befestigt denn die fährt nicht ganz rein. 
Das zweite hatte ich zunächst auch überlegt vielleicht änder ichs auch noch ab, aber aktuell stört sie kein bisschen


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Februar 2015)

6 weeks. aber der genaue termin kommt erst noch per email


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> 6 weeks. aber der genaue termin kommt erst noch per email



Bei mir warens auch laut auftrag 6 und nach 5 wars da aber das war ne verdammt harte zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch 4 Wochen vor der Brust


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Hab sie ganz runtergefahren und sie ganz oben befestigt denn die fährt nicht ganz rein.
> Das zweite hatte ich zunächst auch überlegt vielleicht änder ichs auch noch ab, aber aktuell stört sie kein bisschen



Ich habe meine Halterung im Sattel versteckt 

Fällt nicht auf und man kann die komplett versenken


----------



## FloriLori (21. Februar 2015)

Zahl man eigentlich das Bike direkt komplett. Oder erfolgt eine Anzahlung und vor Auslieferung der Restbetrag?


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Februar 2015)

Das kannst du machen wie du willst. Der Berater bei mir meinte ich kann das komplett bei Abholung zahlen oder zwischendurch überweisen.


----------



## Sambaweb (21. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Halterung im Sattel versteckt
> 
> Fällt nicht auf und man kann die komplett versenken



Am Sattel gab es nix zum festmachen und reinkleben oder iwie sowas will ich nicht (hab ich alles schon im Forum gelesen ). Naja ob sie ganz runter is kann ich halt auch nicht 100% genau sagen auf jeden fall bleibt noch genug Rohr zum festmachen ^^


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Februar 2015)

Hab mir gestern in Bocholt das UncleJimbo 3 mit dem 1x11 Antrieb angeguckt, meine Herrn war das fett.
Ich werd aufjedenfall auch auf 1x10 Umbauen


----------



## Sambaweb (21. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern in Bocholt das UncleJimbo 3 mit dem 1x11 Antrieb angeguckt, meine Herrn war das fett.
> Ich werd aufjedenfall auch auf 1x10 Umbauen



Warum macht man das ?


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Warum macht man das ?



Cleaner Lenker, cleane Optik mit EinfachKurbel ohne Umwerfer und Gewicht.
Aber eigentlich brauchen wir da nicht so über Sinn sprechen 
Bin nur bei meinem jetztigen Bike auch schon immer mit 1x10 am liebäugeln, keine ahnung warum


----------



## Sambaweb (21. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Cleaner Lenker, cleane Optik mit EinfachKurbel ohne Umwerfer und Gewicht.
> Aber eigentlich brauchen wir da nicht so über Sinn sprechen
> Bin nur bei meinem jetztigen Bike auch schon immer mit 1x10 am liebäugeln, keine ahnung warum



Naja gut ich bin ja auch ganz bewusst auf 2x10 umgestiegen diese ständige schalterei is mir auf die eier gegangen und das vordere mittlere habe ich nie benutzt 

also es ist schon irgendwo nachvollziebar ^^

aber ich glaube 1x wäre mir dann doch zu wenig habs aber noch nie getestet außer an meinem kinderfahrrad die 1x1 vor 23 jahren xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Cleaner Lenker, cleane Optik mit EinfachKurbel ohne Umwerfer und Gewicht.
> Aber eigentlich brauchen wir da nicht so über Sinn sprechen
> Bin nur bei meinem jetztigen Bike auch schon immer mit 1x10 am liebäugeln, keine ahnung warum



+ man kann eine Kettenführung fahren, welches bei Abfahrten das Runterspringen der Kette zusätzlich verhindert 



Sambaweb schrieb:


> aber ich glaube 1x wäre mir dann doch zu wenig habs aber noch nie getestet außer an meinem kinderfahrrad die 1x1 vor 23 jahren xD



1x11 ist meiner Meinung nach genau richtig für Enduro. Sonst bin ich ja mitm Schieben schneller xD


----------



## Sambaweb (21. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> + man kann eine Kettenführung fahren, welches bei Abfahrten das Runterspringen der Kette zusätzlich verhindert



http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html




> 1x11 ist meiner Meinung nach genau richtig für Enduro. Sonst bin ich ja mitm Schieben schneller xD



Da wette ich gegen


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Februar 2015)

Aber werde wenn dann jetzt eh erstmal alles so lassen und dann "evtl" nach der Saison umbauen, mal sehen...


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html



Schön ist anders und gewichtstechnisch unaktzeptabel 

Ich denke die Freesolo kommt bei mir noch ans Rad, das Extra an Sicherheit kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Sambaweb (21. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Schön ist anders und gewichtstechnisch unaktzeptabel
> 
> Ich denke die Freesolo kommt bei mir noch ans Rad, das Extra an Sicherheit kann nicht schaden.



Ach das Gewicht ist für mich nicht wichtig. 
Mal sehen wenn die Kette nicht das macht was ich will teste ich die mal


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Februar 2015)

Hat außer Samba eh noch niemand sein UJ gekriegt? Will Bilder sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2015)

Meins soll am 25.03 montiert werden, aber im "zeigt mal eure Rosebikes" Thread steht noch eins drin


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Februar 2015)

Kann dir nur Bilder italienischer UJ-Fahrer anbieten.. welche aber auch schön sind


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Februar 2015)

Die unverbindliche Bestellbestätigung bekommt man ja gleich nach der Bestellung per Email.
Wann habt ihr die verbindliche Bestellbestätigung mit dem Lieferdatum und so gekriegt?


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2015)

Ich habs direkt vor Ort in Bocholt bestellt. Hab nur eine Auftragsbestätigung mit dem vorraussichtlichen Montagedatum bekommen


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Februar 2015)

Lustig...gerade vor 5 Minuten die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten... montagetermin 6.4. 
Am 5.4. flieg ich in urlaub... da gibts im urlaub ausnahmsweise mal vorfreude auf daheim


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Lustig...gerade vor 5 Minuten die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten... montagetermin 6.4.
> Am 5.4. flieg ich in urlaub... da gibts im urlaub ausnahmsweise mal vorfreude auf daheim



Wann haste denn bestellt? und online?


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Februar 2015)

Freitag den 20.2. im Münchener Biketown konfiguriert...


----------



## Sambaweb (24. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Die unverbindliche Bestellbestätigung bekommt man ja gleich nach der Bestellung per Email.
> Wann habt ihr die verbindliche Bestellbestätigung mit dem Lieferdatum und so gekriegt?



Ich habe nie eine verbindliche Bestellbestätigung bekommen oO

Ich kann dir nur anbieten am Samstag n paar fotos zu machen wenn dir das hilft  ich montiere zur not auch die schutzbleche ab damit das gehäule aufhört 
Aber erwarte nicht zu viel das wetter is total scheiße immoment


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Februar 2015)

Auftragsbestätigung meine ich. Da steht ja der Montagetermin drin und wohin man überweisen muss und so


----------



## Sambaweb (24. Februar 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Auftragsbestätigung meine ich. Da steht ja der Montagetermin drin und wohin man überweisen muss und so



Ja das war bei mir ja der 20.02. und habs ja trotzdem ne woche davor bekommen  (hatte ich ja paar mal schon geschrieben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> ich montiere zur not auch die schutzbleche ab damit das gehäule aufhört



Na gott sei dank


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Februar 2015)

Neuer Test bzw. First Look vom UJ2 auf italienisch

http://www.mtb-mag.com/first-look-rose-uncle-jimbo-2/


----------



## locke_lancelot (25. Februar 2015)

Hab heute bei Rose angerufen weil ich noch ne Frage bezüglich einer Änderung hatte, da meinte der gute Herr,
bei mir würde der 16.03 als Montagetermin stehen. Also bis jetzt eine Woche früher als geplant


----------



## Sambaweb (25. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hab heute bei Rose angerufen weil ich noch ne Frage bezüglich einer Änderung hatte, da meinte der gute Herr,
> bei mir würde der 16.03 als Montagetermin stehen. Also bis jetzt eine Woche früher als geplant



Hab ich ja gleich gesagt


----------



## StillPad (25. Februar 2015)

Hat einer schon was gehört obs die Rahmen auch einzeln gibt?


----------



## Sambaweb (25. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hat einer schon was gehört obs die Rahmen auch einzeln gibt?



Ich meine mich daran zu errinnern das jemand geschrieben hat nur mit dämpfer zusammen. Müsste ich aber die seiten erst zurückblätern und bin grad am handy


----------



## locke_lancelot (25. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ich meine mich daran zu errinnern das jemand geschrieben hat nur mit dämpfer zusammen. Müsste ich aber die seiten erst zurückblätern und bin grad am handy



Das war Post #127 , und der Stillpad selber


----------



## Sambaweb (25. Februar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Das war Post #127 , und der Stillpad selber



Und es war genau umgekert. Er ist nicht alleine zu holen. Komisch wieso fragt er es dann selbst nochmal nach? 
War wohl keine gesicherte quelle


----------



## StillPad (26. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Und es war genau umgekert. Er ist nicht alleine zu holen. Komisch wieso fragt er es dann selbst nochmal nach?
> War wohl keine gesicherte quelle



Nun du bist mir ja ein Mega Brain 

Habe ich was von ohne Dämpfer erzählt?

In moment gibt es nur komplett Räder, es wurde aber gesagt das der Rahmen auch einzeln (mit oder ohne Dämpfer ist ja erstmal egal) zu kaufen sein wird.

Jedenfalls habe ich noch nix wieder zum Frame Set gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Februar 2015)

Die Leute von Rose meinten doch dass es drauf ankommt wie viel Kompletträder sie verkaufen und dann erst entscheiden. Aber inwiefern das zusammenhängt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Sambaweb (26. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun du bist mir ja ein Mega Brain


 Na was denkst du denn 



> Habe ich was von ohne Dämpfer erzählt?


 NÖ 





DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Die Leute von Rose meinten doch dass es drauf ankommt wie viel Kompletträder sie verkaufen und dann erst entscheiden. Aber inwiefern das zusammenhängt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



Ist das ne gesicherte info ?


----------



## FloriLori (26. Februar 2015)

Ist das verbaute Respond Innenlager eigentlich mit Shimanokurbeln kompatibel?


----------



## Sambaweb (26. Februar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Ist das verbaute Respond Innenlager eigentlich mit Shimanokurbeln kompatibel?



Ich kann dir heute abend die Betriebsanleitung mit allen maßen und infos kopieren wenn du willst (oder zumailen)


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ist das ne gesicherte info ?



Wurd mir mal vor paar Monaten per email mitgeteilt. Einfach nochmal nachfragen, jetz wissen die mit Sicherheit mehr 



Flohjob schrieb:


> Ist das verbaute Respond Innenlager eigentlich mit Shimanokurbeln kompatibel?



Ja sind untereinander kompatibel


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Februar 2015)

Rose hat viel mehr ujs verkauft wie gedacht...könnt also schwierig werden einen rahmen einzeln zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (26. Februar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Ist das verbaute Respond Innenlager eigentlich mit Shimanokurbeln kompatibel?


Ja die Race Face X-Type Innenlager sind Kompatibel zu Shimano Kurbel und umgekehrt, habe es so selber schon verbaut.
Aber eine Freigabe wird es da beistimmt nicht von beiden geben.

mfg


----------



## StillPad (26. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Die Leute von Rose meinten doch dass es drauf ankommt wie viel Kompletträder sie verkaufen und dann erst entscheiden. Aber inwiefern das zusammenhängt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Ja das habe ich vor Monaten auch bekommen, dann später gabs aber noch ne Mail wo gesagt wurde das er nun doch kommen wird.

Naja ich habe Rose nochmal angemailed und warte nun auf Antwort.

Hätte ja sein können das vielleicht jemand schon Infos gehabt hätte


----------



## Halbkreislinie (27. Februar 2015)

mal ne frage an Sambaweb kannst du die reverb auch ganz im sattelrohr versenken oder ist das bei dir so weit drin wie möglich?


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Februar 2015)

Halbkreislinie schrieb:


> mal ne frage an Sambaweb kannst du die reverb auch ganz im sattelrohr versenken oder ist das bei dir so weit drin wie möglich?



Du kannst die sattelstange bis auf den letzten ca 1cm absenken. Darum hab ich die rücklich halterung an die stelle gesetzt
Hier:
http://abload.de/img/20150227_210357yqud8.jpg

So isses maximal ausgefahren
http://abload.de/img/20150227_2104192muqt.jpg


die stealth guckt dabei 9.5cm raus und die sattelstange 12cm

ob sich die stealth absenken lässt ka und möchte ich nicht testen weil ich nicht weiß wie die leitung verlegt ist :/ wenns ungefährlich is mach ichs wohl ^^ aber ich will da nix raußreißen 

reicht dir das?


----------



## Halbkreislinie (27. Februar 2015)

ne, wollte wissen ob wenn du den schnellspanner am sattelrohr aufmachst du die stütze weiter rein schieben kannst, ist ja bei dir noch ein paar cm draußen!?


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Februar 2015)

Halbkreislinie schrieb:


> ne, wollte wissen ob wenn du den schnellspanner am sattelrohr aufmachst du die stütze weiter rein schieben kannst, ist ja bei dir noch ein paar cm draußen!?



Habs grad mal probiert das is alles ziemlich fest und steif. Ich probiers mal bei gelegenheit wenn ich n bisschen mehr platz hab. Aber so ohne extrem viel Kraft bewegt sich da nichts.


----------



## rumag (28. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Habs grad mal probiert das is alles ziemlich fest und steif. Ich probiers mal bei gelegenheit wenn ich n bisschen mehr platz hab. Aber so ohne extrem viel Kraft bewegt sich da nichts.



Pass mal auf das du die Leitung der Sattelstütze nicht beschädigst oder abknickst.


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Februar 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> Pass mal auf das du die Leitung der Sattelstütze nicht beschädigst oder abknickst.



Na du dann lass ichs lieber ganz und sage "es geht nicht" 

Zumal die position im stehen (eingefahren) und sitzen (ausgefahren) perfekt bei mir passt


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2015)

So ich habe Antwort von Rose bekommen.
Den Rahmen wird es nur komplett geben.

Kein Rahmenset mehr geplant. 

Wird es wohl weitergehen mit der Suche, bei Ebay gibs gerade die Nicolai Ion 16 stark reduziert, vielleicht wirds eines davon


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. März 2015)

Samba...und hast es jetzt schon ordentlich getestet das radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (2. März 2015)

Leider nein aber kommende Woche bin ich im Taunus da rasste ich dann richtig aus. Das wichtigste hab ich jetzt (hose helm und rad )


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. März 2015)

Alles klar. dann viel Spaß.
Mich wundert ja dass du bis jetzt der einzige bist der hier sein uj schon hat.


----------



## Hüby (2. März 2015)

nachdem ROSE ja in Facebook extra ne Veranstaltug für die FahrradMesse in Essen erstellt hatte (mit TestGelände usw)..bin ich da Sonntag ma extra 280km hin..und was war nich da.. joh kein Jimbo..   nu habich entgültig kein Bock mehr drauf..und mich umentschieden..


----------



## Sambaweb (2. März 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Alles klar. dann viel Spaß.
> Mich wundert ja dass du bis jetzt der einzige bist der hier sein uj schon hat.



Naja ich hatte es ja am 8.1. bestellt ^^ vielleicht war ich einfach nur der erstee im forum


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. März 2015)

Ich habs am16.02 bestellt


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> nachdem ROSE ja in Facebook extra ne Veranstaltug für die FahrradMesse in Essen erstellt hatte (mit TestGelände usw)..bin ich da Sonntag ma extra 280km hin..und was war nich da.. joh kein Jimbo..   nu habich entgültig kein Bock mehr drauf..und mich umentschieden..



und wo ist da der zusammenhang?


----------



## Hüby (2. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und wo ist da der zusammenhang?


"sorry" dachte hir gehts ums Jimbo.. kann logo auch was von RückLichtern erzähln wenns DIR besser paßt..


----------



## FloriLori (2. März 2015)

Kann einer von euch was zur Lieferzeit sagen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. März 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch was zur Lieferzeit sagen?



am 16.02 in Bocholt vor Ort bestellt, dort wurde mir als voraussichtliches Montagedatum der 25.03 genannt.
Letzte Woche am Telefon hieß es dann voraussichtlich doch der 16.03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2015)

hüby du bist ja noch immer eingeschnappt
aber ich versteh schon
radkauf hat nur wenig mit vernunft zu tun
is mehr son emotionales ding


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2015)

ach komm
hier!
statt eines rücklichts
was fürs herz


----------



## piilu (2. März 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> nachdem ROSE ja in Facebook extra ne Veranstaltug für die FahrradMesse in Essen erstellt hatte (mit TestGelände usw)..bin ich da Sonntag ma extra 280km hin..und was war nich da.. joh kein Jimbo..   nu habich entgültig kein Bock mehr drauf..und mich umentschieden..



Hättest ja mal bei fb nachfragen können. Die Fahrradmesse in Essen ist ja nicht gerade auf dem Bereich MTB ausgelegt


----------



## Sambaweb (2. März 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch was zur Lieferzeit sagen?



Meins war auch nach 5 stat 6 wochen da


----------



## Hüby (2. März 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal bei fb nachfragen können. Die Fahrradmesse in Essen ist ja nicht gerade auf dem Bereich MTB ausgelegt


na du scheinst ja erst schlau..selbs Rockys sind da rumgerollert..jetz bin ich der doofe weil ROSE nix an Start bekommt oder was..!? haste ihre Ausschreibung überhaupt gelesen.. vermutma nich deswegen hir nochma.. -> Die Fahrrad Essen ist die größte Fahrrad-Messe in NRW. 250 Hersteller präsentieren alles rund ums Fahrrad. Zweiräder in allen Facetten: Stadträder, Roadbikes, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes, Pedelecs bis hin zu Spezialrädern. Das umfangreiche Angebot von Zubehör wie Bekleidung, Helme und Reifen lockt jedes Jahr rund 80.000 Besucher zur Fahrrad Essen.
Und das Beste: Auf mehreren Testparcours können die Räder direkt ausprobiert werden.
Radreisende kommen auch auf ihre Kosten: Der Bereich Radtouristik präsentiert Reise-Angebote, Touren und Fahrrad-Regionen für jeden Geschmack. Ebenfalls im Angebot ist der Bereich Radsport für Hobbyfahrer und Profis mit sportiven Bikes, High-Tech-Kleidung und Zubehör

Und wir sind dabei! 
Kommt uns besuchen: Halle 6.0 Stand 231


----------



## piilu (2. März 2015)

Falls du Rocky Mountain meinst liegst halt dran weils einen Händler in Essen gibt. Diese Messe ist halt dafür bekannt, dass es eher um Trekkingräder und jetzt wahrscheinlich E-Bikes geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (2. März 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Falls du Rocky Mountain meinst liegst halt dran weils einen Händler in Essen gibt. Diese Messe ist halt dafür bekannt, dass es eher um Trekkingräder und jetzt wahrscheinlich E-Bikes geht



und vermutlich auch einen mit 5 andern bekannten Marken.. freut mich sehr das es DIR bekannt ist.. für alle dehnen es nicht bekannt ist sollte ne andrere Auschreibung her statt solch Versprechungen...!

wie auch immer ich hab mich entschieden.. euch noch viel Spaß damit fals es ma kommen sollte..


----------



## piilu (2. März 2015)

Also ist Rose schuld wenn die Messe sich selbst falsch positioniert und du zu faul bist nachzufragen, seems legit


----------



## Hüby (2. März 2015)

JA ! denn der Text daoben ist aus der ROSE Veranstalltung kopiert...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  und nochma die Frage ob du diese überhapt gelesen hast...??????????????	langsam nervts..


----------



## FloriLori (3. März 2015)

Schade dass du dich gegen ein Rose entscheidest. Ich hab auf dem Jimbo gesessen und es machte nen guten Eindruck. Ich meine man kann sich die Räder auch nach Hause kommen lassen, bei Gefallen werden die Kosten hierfür vom Kaufpreis abgezogen. 
 Aber zurück zum Thema. Mein Wunschbike steht soweit. Nur beim LRS bin ich echt unsicher. Den Spike, E 1900 oder E1700. Der Spike is halt sau schwer, der E1700 halt wieder mit Aufpreis. Grrr


----------



## Teddy112 (5. März 2015)

..... so nächste Woche werde ich meinen Uncel abholen 

Grüße


----------



## Bergbube (5. März 2015)

ich hab mich nun auch für ein Uncle Jimbo entschieden. Variante 2 hat gegen das Canyon Strive gewonnen 
Nächste oder übernächste Woche bestelle ich, muss nur noch meine Freundin fragen welches Design besser kommt^^
Ich hab auch mal angefragt ob es geht statt der Spike die DT Swiss 1900 einbauen zu lassen, mal schauen


----------



## locke_lancelot (5. März 2015)

Teddy112 schrieb:


> ..... so nächste Woche werde ich meinen Uncel abholen
> 
> Grüße



Glückwunsch, 
wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Teddy112 (5. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> wann hast du bestellt?


.....29.01

Grüße


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. März 2015)

Bergbube schrieb:


> ... ob es geht statt der Spike die DT Swiss 1900 einbauen zu lassen, mal schauen


Sofern Rose diesen Radsatz im Verkauf hat sollte das ohne Probleme gehen. Allerdings werden hier bei den Aufzahlungen die Einkaufspreise von Rose verwendet. D.h. die Differenz des EK bestimmt die Aufzahlung und nicht die Differenz des Endkundenpreises. Bei mir hat es sich positiv ausgewirkt, hab einen SQLab 611 für 14€ Aufpreis bekommen. Wäre die Berechnungsbasis der VK gewesen, hätte ich um die knappen 50 Euronen hinlegen müssen.


----------



## piilu (6. März 2015)

Seit wann sind denn knapp 2kg für nen LRS schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (6. März 2015)

seit es leichtere deutlich unter 2kg  gibt ;-)

Spike Standard: 2085 gr.

DT Swiss X 1900: 1815 gr. XC
DT Swiss M 1900: 1830 gr. AM
DT Swiss E 1900: 1960 gr. Enduro

Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht. Wenn ich mich für die E entscheide sind es grade 125gr Gewichtsersparnis. Ob das für den Mehrpreis lohnt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## FloriLori (6. März 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Seit wann sind denn knapp 2kg für nen LRS schwer?


Na ja so viel wiegt mein DH LRS. 
Also den E 1900 kriegt man ohne Aufpreis. Ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen dem und dem Spike


----------



## piilu (6. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich in 26"
Ich dachte das wäre eh der große Vorteil von 650b, dass die viel besser rollen also müsste das Gewicht ja nurzweitrangig sein


----------



## StillPad (7. März 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in 26"
> Ich dachte das wäre eh der große Vorteil von 650b, dass die viel besser rollen also müsste das Gewicht ja nurzweitrangig sein



Naja das 27,5" nur eine Marketing Blase ist sollte doch bekannt sein oder?

Vor ca. 10 Jahren oder noch mehr, sagte man das man mit 28" Trekking Rädern besser vorran kommt als mit 26" Tourenrädern.

Die Rechnung war einfach:
28" größerer Umfang als 26" somit mehr zurückgelegter Weg bei einer Umdrehung.

Was aber verschwiegen wurde ist die Physik an die wir uns auch halten mussen 
Mehr Umfang bedeutet, mehr Material für den Reifen = schwerer
Mehr Umfang bedeutet auch mehr Durchmesser/größeren Radius.
Dieser wirkt als Hebelarm.
Heißt auf gut deutsch das du mehr Kraft brauchst beim treten.

Was auch nicht cool ist sind schwere Reifen, weil das rotierende Masse am äussersten Punkt ist.
Was gerade bei Abbremsen und Beschleunigen für höheren Kraftaufwand sorgt.
Und glaube mir das merkt man! Wenn man von der Muddy Mary zum Nobby Nick gewechselt ist wo man damals 500gr gespart hat ist das ein ganz anderes treten.

Wenn wir nochmal zurückblicken gabs damals sogar 24" im Geländebereich.

Da hat man gesagt der Rad rollt weil es kleiner ist besser durch die Kuhle im Gelände.
Heute sagt man das größere Rad ist besser weil man nun mit den großen Rad nicht mehr in die Kuhle kommt sondern drüber weg fährt.

Insgesamt klingt das alles sehr nach Voodoo, je nachdem woran man gerade glauben mag.
Die Wahrheit ist wie immer irgendwo darin zu finden.


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. März 2015)

Gut das mir das Gewicht völlig schnuppe war, und ich die Spank wegen der Optik genommen hab


----------



## Sambaweb (8. März 2015)

@StillPad sau gut mehr Gewicht mehr Training 

Ich weiss das ich mit 29" flotter war als mit 26" ob ich mehr Kraft gebraucht habe? Ja klar nicht nur durch die Masse Sondern wie du schon sagst auch durch zentrifugal und zentripetalkräfte


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2015)

Was meinste was das fürn Training ist mit den 20kg Trekking Panzer die ganze Woche zu fahren und dann am WE mit den 16kg Freerider.
Das Rad kommt dir so leicht vor das du gar kein neues mehr willst


----------



## mtintel (9. März 2015)

Apropo Gewicht: Hat schon jemand, der sein Uncle Jimbo bekommen hat, es abgewogen und könnte das Gewicht und grobe Ausstattung auflisten? Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie realistisch die Angaben sind.

Wie gut bzw. groß dimensioniert sind eigentlich die Lager beim Uncle Jimbo? Im Radon Forum gibt es z.B. Leute, die schon nach einigen Wochen neue Lager brauchten, oder Testberichte, wo nach paar tausend km die Lager komplett hinüber waren  Gab es bei euch schon Probleme bzw habt ihr die Lager schon ein Mal ausgebaut und geschaut, wie gut die noch in Schuss sind?


----------



## Sambaweb (10. März 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Was meinste was das fürn Training ist mit den 20kg Trekking Panzer die ganze Woche zu fahren und dann am WE mit den 16kg Freerider.
> Das Rad kommt dir so leicht vor das du gar kein neues mehr willst



Naja 2013 bin ich gut 9000 Km mit meinem Hardtail (14kg) gefahren. Ich bin die rund 15kg vom Jimbo gewohnt  aber mag gut sein das man die 5 kilo unterschied massiv merkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (14. März 2015)

Hat immer noch kein zweiter sein neues uj? will bilder und Erfahrungen


----------



## locke_lancelot (14. März 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Hat immer noch kein zweiter sein neues uj? will bilder und Erfahrungen



Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. März 2015)

User TAPE hat seins schon seit Anfang Februar



TAPE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ein paar Bilder meiner neuen Trail-Waffe. Ich fahre das Bike jetzt schon ein paar tage und muss sagen, dass Rose einen super Job gemacht hat  Es ist Rahmengröße XL und wiegt 13,36 kg (ohne Pedale). Ich bin 1,88 groß und es hätte nicht kleiner sein dürfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357449 Anhang anzeigen 357450 Anhang anzeigen 357451


----------



## Sambaweb (14. März 2015)

Bins Bike jetzt n bisschen hier in Bad Soden-Salmünster gefahren. Fährt sich immer noch geil. Schluckt einfach alles, quasie unbemerkt, weg. 

Das die Hans Dampf keine gute selbstreinigung haben kann ich aktuell nicht bestätigen bin aber auch nur durch Feuchten matschig gefahrenen Waldboden geheizt. Nach ner trockenen etappe reifen wieder gut dreckfrei.

Ich bin immer noch top zufrieden


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

Servus,

habe mein Uncel am Donnerstag in Bocholt in Empfang genommen


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

...hier noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

...und noch eins


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

...


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

.....für die Gewichtsfanatiker, es wiegt 14, 6 mit Pedalen.

Grüße 
Christian


----------



## locke_lancelot (15. März 2015)

Schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## piilu (15. März 2015)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sehen bei dem Rahmen die Räder so riesig aus?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. März 2015)

Das ist ja mal deutlich schwerer, als ich dachte... 
Magst du uns vllt deinen aufbau verraten?


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

....E 1700 Laufräder, sram xo Schaltung (Trigger x9), Atlas Vorbau, Sixc Lenker, e13 Kettenführung, Respont Kurbel, Atlas Pedalen.....

Das mit dem Gewicht wird oft überbewertet


----------



## StillPad (15. März 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?
Rad kommt mir recht schwer vor.


----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

...Rahmen ist M
Die geben es mit 14,2 +- 5 % an in der Basis Ausstattung ohne Pedale.
Das passt schon.
Grüße


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. März 2015)

Krass! Wo kommt den das gewicht her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy112 (15. März 2015)

....wo soll das denn herkommen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. März 2015)

Bei 2-fach vorne + Kettenführung kommt schon was zusammen. Zudem die Respond Kurbel mit ca. 1100g samt Innenlager auch noch gut was wiegt. Rose liefert z.B. auch mit Schläuchen anstatt Tubeless aus.
Nichtsdestotrotz siehts gut aus


----------



## mtintel (15. März 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Krass! Wo kommt den das gewicht her?


Wenn das Rad 14,2 laut Webseite hat und man Pedale dran schraubt die grob 400 Gramm wiegen kommt man auf 14,6. Also das Gewicht auf der Homepage sollte dann stimmen, denn paar leichtere Teile wurden verbaut und zusätzlich die Kettenführung, die ja auch was wiegt. Was genau wundert dich?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. März 2015)

Dass es doch recht schwer ist.
Mit pike und carbonlenker...
dazu ist der rahmen so leicht wie der meines 012er cheifs.
Naja ohne Schläuche und mit ner carbonkurbel geht da zum Glück noch was


----------



## Sambaweb (16. März 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sehen bei dem Rahmen die Räder so riesig aus?



Jupp finde die Gabel und die Räder wirken Groß (Rahmen in M)


----------



## locke_lancelot (16. März 2015)

Wenn ich mich online anmelde, steht bei mir "Auftrag ist in Bearbeitung", hat jemand nen Plan was das genau bedeutet?


----------



## christian_h (17. März 2015)

Einfach mal aus das kleine + neben deiner Bestellung klicken, dann gibt es mehr Informationen


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. März 2015)

christian_h schrieb:


> Einfach mal aus das kleine + neben deiner Bestellung klicken, dann gibt es mehr Informationen



Oh hab das gar nich gesehen, super danke


----------



## Gratch (17. März 2015)

Bzgl. Gewicht
Meins wiegt 14.02 kg (gr. L)
Antrieb und Bremsen komplett XT, Cockpit RaceFace Atlas, Fahrwerk RockShox, Felgen DT Swiss EX 1501 mit Hans Dampf (noch mit Schlauch), Reverse Flat Padals, C-Guide Kettenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jibber80 (17. März 2015)

Ist noch jemand vom Lieferverzug betroffen? Zwischen 11. und 13.kw angegeben mit Puffer eingerechnet laut dem bestell-Gespräch vom 9.2.2015,nun 14.kw! Wollte in der Woche ins vinschgau zum ausprobieren


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. März 2015)

Bei mir dasselbe, 12-13Kw liefertermin, online steht bei mir jetzt noch ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## jibber80 (17. März 2015)

Übler scheiss,auch wegen dem Dämpfer?


----------



## jibber80 (17. März 2015)

Geteiltes Leid halbes Leid


----------



## jibber80 (17. März 2015)

Im Bezug auf das Gewicht bin ich auch schon gespannt! Xt Antrieb, Guide rsc, Rock shox fahrwerk,Race face respond Cockpit (welches als erstes getauscht wird),mavic Crossmax lrs,reverse Black one Pedale,Rahmengrösse s


----------



## jibber80 (17. März 2015)

E13 kfü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (17. März 2015)

hat jemand ein 15er Jimbo in Blau/Grün ohne die Spank LR? Bin mir noch nicht so richtig sicher. Irgendwie schauen beide Farben nur mit den Mavics richtig geil aus. Hoff das täuscht mich jetzt nicht ;-)


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. März 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Übler scheiss,auch wegen dem Dämpfer?



keine ahnung, ich wollt die woche da mal anrufen und nachhaken

tante edit: aus 3Wochen wurden jetzt bei mir voraussichtlich 4Wochen


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. März 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein 15er Jimbo in Blau/Grün ohne die Spank LR? Bin mir noch nicht so richtig sicher. Irgendwie schauen beide Farben nur mit den Mavics richtig geil aus. Hoff das täuscht mich jetzt nicht ;-)



Nicht meins aber immerhin ein Bild 
mit schwarz macht man nie was verkehrt..









locke_lancelot schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ich wollt die woche da mal anrufen und nachhaken
> 
> tante edit: aus 3Wochen wurden jetzt bei mir voraussichtlich 4Wochen



hmm bei mir "nur" 3 Wochen


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. März 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> hmm bei mir "nur" 3 Wochen



Bei mir jetzt auch wieder 3 Wochen  .
Mal sehen wie genau das ist, wichtig wäre nur das es bis zum Osterwochenende da is


----------



## TheWho88 (18. März 2015)

Wie lange sind die lieferzeiten aktuell?

Bräuchte im Mai nen fahrbahren untersatz


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. März 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Wie lange sind die lieferzeiten aktuell?
> 
> Bräuchte im Mai nen fahrbahren untersatz



Würd sagen 5-6 Wochen. 
Ich hab am 16.02 bestellt, Rose hat aber glaub ich im moment Probleme mit Lieferung der Dämpfer. Auf der Homepage steht ja nur "Lieferzeit in klärung"


----------



## Sambaweb (18. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Würd sagen 5-6 Wochen.
> Ich hab am 16.02 bestellt, Rose hat aber glaub ich im moment Probleme mit Lieferung der Dämpfer. Auf der Homepage steht ja nur "Lieferzeit in klärung"



Das steht bei vielen parts sagt aber nicht viel über die räder o.ä. aus. Zumal das bei mir im Januar schon bei gabel und Dämpfer stand  wenn man jetzt bestellt wirds bis mai sicher nicht fertig. bei mir hats im januar schon 5 wochen gedauert. Du wartest doch auch schon die 5te woche? Dabei hast du sogar vor ort bestellt


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Wisst ihr sicher was für eine 36er FOX letztendlich beim UJ 3 verbaut wird?
Die von der Hotline sagen 2015er, aber die Bilder sagen 2014er. (Achsaufnahme, etc.) 
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Wisst ihr sicher was für eine 36er FOX letztendlich beim UJ 3 verbaut wird?
> Die von der Hotline sagen 2015er, aber die Bilder sagen 2014er. (Achsaufnahme, etc.)
> Oder liege ich da falsch?



Das ist richtig, bei dem Standard Bild / 360° ist ne 34er verbaut. 
36 Talas FIT RC2 2015 ist da aber drin


----------



## Gratch (18. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (18. März 2015)

Das "Raw" glänzt ja oder? Bzw ist lackiert. Sehs jetzt nur am Handy.  Genau aus dem Grund tendieren ich zur anderen farbe


----------



## Gratch (18. März 2015)

Glänzt schon ein wenig abetr nicht so stark wie's auf dem foto aussieht ;-)


----------



## TheWho88 (18. März 2015)

Wenn's so raw wäre wie bei liteville wäre die Entscheidung einfacher gewesen . Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

Sind das die guide bremsen und e1700 laufräder oder hast dir die 1501 gegonnt?


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. März 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Wenn's so raw wäre wie bei liteville wäre die Entscheidung einfacher gewesen . Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.
> 
> Sind das die guide bremsen und e1700 laufräder oder hast dir die 1501 gegonnt?



Wenn mich nich alles täuscht, steht auf der hinteren 1501 drauf


----------



## TheWho88 (18. März 2015)

Hast recht. Gerade gesehen


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, bei dem Standard Bild / 360° ist ne 34er verbaut.
> 36 Talas FIT RC2 2015 ist da aber drin


Wenn das stimmt warum sieht man dann nur UJ mit RockShox Fahrwerk hier im thread. 
Ist die FOX 36 so unbeliebt ?


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt warum sieht man dann nur UJ mit RockShox Fahrwerk hier im thread.
> Ist die FOX 36 so unbeliebt ?



Ich glaub das ist eher eine Preisfrage. Weil die neuen 36er setzen eher Maßstäbe


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist eher eine Preisfrage. Weil die neuen 36er setzen eher Maßstäbe


Ok, krass dass der preis dann gar nicht runter geht vom UJ3 wenn man rockshox Gabel und Dämpfer wählt


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. März 2015)

So wie ich das mitbekommen hab, haben die meisten das UJ 2 gewählt.
Billiger kann man das Rad welches man auswählt im Konfigurator nicht machen, d.h. Fox Fahrwerk im UJ 3 ist teurer als das Rock Shox und deswegen geht der Preis nicht runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

Ja deswegen sollte man wohl in jeden Fall nur über das 3er gehen wenn man das FOX Fahrwerk haben will. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen ob ich das meinem bestelltem Strive CF vorziehen. Kosten tun sie genau das gleiche .


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (19. März 2015)

Laut Tester Maxi macht der Fox-Dämpfer im Jimbo keinen Winn, weil die Kennlinie wohl besser zum Monarch+ passt.


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. März 2015)

So heute mit nem netten Verkäufer von Rose telefoniert, ich kann meins nächste Woche abholen


----------



## jibber80 (20. März 2015)

Ja Geilo @locke !!! Und warum nun doch keine Verzögerung?


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. März 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Ja Geilo @locke !!! Und warum nun doch keine Verzögerung?



Er meinte mein bike wäre soweit fertig nur der grüne Spank Lenker wäre nicht mehr auf Lager und kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 3 Wochen. Hab jetzt nen anderen genommen und kann es dann voraussichtlich nächste woche abholen


----------



## jibber80 (20. März 2015)

Cool,bin ja gespannt wie es nun bei mir läuft.bei meinem letzten Telefonat ging es nur um den Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (20. März 2015)

ich trau dem braten zwar noch nich, aber drück dir die Daumen das es schnell kommt


----------



## Sambaweb (20. März 2015)

Zur Farbe kann ich sagen beim Farbige da glänzt nichts es ist einfach "Matt".


----------



## Hüby (21. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Er meinte mein bike wäre soweit fertig nur der grüne Spank Lenker wäre nicht mehr auf Lager und kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 3 Wochen. Hab jetzt nen anderen genommen und kann es dann voraussichtlich nächste woche abholen



tadaaaa.. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/566009-spank-spike-777-evo-grun-15mm


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. März 2015)

oh super Danke


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2015)

Montagetermin 19.05. - hab noch einiges vor der Brust :-(


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. März 2015)

Hab gerade die Mail bekommen das meins fertig ist. 
So wie es aussieht werde ich es am Donnerstag in Bocholt abholen


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Welche Farbe hast du?

Brauche Bilder ;-)


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. März 2015)

selbe farbe wie @Sambaweb


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2015)

Perfekt - ich auch.

Grüne Laufräder? Welche Griffe?

Bräuchte einen Vorgeschmack auf meins. Hab Lenker / Vorbau Race Face in schwarz, die E1700 Laufräder und die blauen Ergon Griffe.


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. März 2015)

grüne Laufräder, grüner Spank vorbau, grüner Spank Lenker (dank lieferschwierigkeiten einen schwarzen montiert, grüner Spank Lenker is aber schon woanders bestellt) und blaue Ergon griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2015)

Wenns an nem Lenker scheitert ists schon kacke - die Grünlinie musst fast durchziehen ;-)

Hoff dass es bei mir keine Schwierigkeiten gibt. Hab ziemlich viel dazu konfiguriert. Lenker, Vorbau, LRS, Kurbel, usw.


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. März 2015)

ich hab nur die grünen laufräder genommen und mich gegen grünen lenker und vorbau entschieden...
mal schaun wie das dann ausschaut


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2015)

so

http://singletrackworld.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/07/Rose-Uncle-Jimbo.jpg


----------



## TheWho88 (25. März 2015)

wie ist es eigentlich mit dem bezahlen? Reicht es wenn ich 3 Wochen vor Montagetermin überweise, ohne dass dann irgendwelche Verzögerungen entstehen?


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. März 2015)

Überweisung ist heutzutage in max. 2-3 Arbeitstagen beim Empfänger (Online-Überweisung). Somit sollten 3 Wochen vorher zahlen locker reichen. Ausschlaggebend ist meines Wissens, dass das Rad am Versandtag bezahlt ist. Das kann Dir aber ein Mitarbeiter von Rose auch offiziell sagen, einfach dort anrufen. 

Bei Abholung im Bike-Shop entweder genügend Bares mit nehmen, oder aber mit Kreditkarten (EC, Mastercard) bezahlen. Bei Kreditkarten kontrollieren, dass das festgelegte Auszahlungslimit für das Rad ausreicht. Eventuell vorab bei der Bank kurzfristig erhöhen. Da bin ich drüber gestolpert. Aber mit viel tricksen hat der Verkäufer es doch links an der Karte vorbei abbuchen können. Glück gehabt und ich konnte das Rad mit nach Hause nehmen. Den Stress kann man sich aber sparen, wenn man es vorher Überweist oder die Auszahlungslimits kontrolliert.


----------



## TheWho88 (25. März 2015)

na ok dann überweis ich 2-3 Wochen bevors montiert wird

Danke


----------



## locke_lancelot (25. März 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> ich hab nur die grünen laufräder genommen und mich gegen grünen lenker und vorbau entschieden...
> mal schaun wie das dann ausschaut



Wollte eigentlich auch erst nen schwarzen Vorbau nehmen, weil ich dachte das wird zuviel.
In Bocholt stand dann aber eins mit komplett grünem Cockpit, und das mußt ich einfach nehmen 
Mein Gott macht Rose nen tamtam mit dem abholen. Kann es jetzt Samstag erst abholen, da das der früheste Termin war,
der frei war. Bin mal gespannt was die mir da 30min erklären wollen


----------



## boarderking (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, nach der Entäuschung mit dem 2014 er jetzt doch eventuell das 2015er!
Bei KG 173 cm und Schritthöhe 82 cm-- welche Rahmenhöhe-- S scheint doch recht kurz zu sein.....

Danke für Tipps !


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. März 2015)

Laut Webseite bei 1,73m Größe M. Würde auch schon allein wegen der Oberrohrlänge zu M tendieren, aber am besten mal eins Probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (27. März 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach der Entäuschung mit dem 2014 er jetzt doch eventuell das 2015er!
> Bei KG 173 cm und Schritthöhe 82 cm-- welche Rahmenhöhe-- S scheint doch recht kurz zu sein.....
> 
> Danke für Tipps !



Ich bin 178 und habe ne ~80 Schritthöhe. Ich hab größe M es fühlt sich "verspielt" und MINIMAL "kurz" an hätte also auch L nehmen können aber bin mit M super zufrieden.


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. März 2015)

@ locke
gibts heute noch bilder?


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. März 2015)

So seit heut mittags stehts in der Garage 
Es ist bewusst das Jimbo 1 geworden, da mir das 2er von den Parts auch nicht so gefällt wie ich es haben wollte und deshalb
jetzt nach und nach die Teile beim Einser ausgetauscht werden. Ein zwei sachen hab ich schon tauschen lassen, der rest folgt...
Die Pedalen werden die Woche noch gegen Saints ausgetauscht, momentan sind meine alten dran. Leider konnt ich heute dank des sauwetters nicht fahren und Pics sind auch nur mit dem iPhone gemacht...

Hier und da hab ich mal son bischen Schutzfolie draufgehauen. Die am Bremskolben wird noch geändert.




 




So stehts momentan rum 



 

 

 

 




Farblich passende Handschuhe gabs auch dazu 


7


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. März 2015)

schaut gut aus (bis auf die handschuhe)


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. März 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> schaut gut aus (bis auf die handschuhe)



 Geschmackssache 

Muß jetzt mal gucken ob ich die SLX Shifter mit an die Schelle der XT-Bremse bekomm, sieht dann nen bischen aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. März 2015)

Bin kein Freund von farbigen Laufrädern, aber sonst echt top! Vorallem ohne Pike, die sehen sonst langsam echt alle gleich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (28. März 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Bin kein Freund von farbigen Laufrädern, aber sonst echt top! Vorallem ohne Pike, die sehen sonst langsam echt alle gleich aus



Ich mag die Pike jetzt auch nich so, laut Plan soll dort ne Marzocchi 350cr und evtl ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS rein.
Bei dem Dämpfer wart ich aber mal bis auch andere den gewechselt haben bezüglich erfahrungen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. März 2015)

Schick... Schick .... 

.....  und schon eine Runde gedreht?



locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Muß jetzt mal gucken ob ich die SLX Shifter mit an die Schelle der XT-Bremse bekomm, sieht dann nen bischen aufgeräumter aus.


Die sollten passen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. März 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Schick... Schick ....
> 
> .....  und schon eine Runde gedreht?
> 
> ...



Ne evtl fahr ich morgen ne runde, wenns wetter nen bischen besser ist.
Ja die Adapter hab ich auch schon gesehen, biste sicher das die passen? Blick bei dieser beschreibung noch nicht so durch


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ja die Adapter hab ich auch schon gesehen, biste sicher das die passen? Blick bei dieser beschreibung noch nicht so durch


Ich denke schon das die passen. Sicherheitshalber bei den denen Anrufen oder beim Artikel auf "Fragen zum Artikel" klicken. Hier habe ich bis jetzt immer schnell und kompetent eine Aussage bekommen.



locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ne evtl fahr ich morgen ne runde, wenns wetter nen bischen besser ist


Wir hatten hier in Oberbayern (Nähe München) knapp 20 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein. 
Gleich den Nachmittag genutzt und eine Runde auf meinen Hometrails runter gerissen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. März 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier in Oberbayern (Nähe München) knapp 20 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein.
> Gleich den Nachmittag genutzt und eine Runde auf meinen Hometrails runter gerissen.



Schweinehund, hier isset nur am regnen. Wenns morgen früh mal ne stunde trocken ist, dreh ich mal ne runde


----------



## sebastin* (29. März 2015)

Servus Jimbo Gemeinde,

ich bin jetzt zu 99% davor mir eines zu bestellen (es sei denn ich bekomme noch in 301er MK11 < 4000).
Da ich die zeitlose einfarbige Optik bevorzuge wird es ein raw finish. Laufräder schwarz. Ich finde die kpl. grüne Variante sehr geil, kann mich aber mit den 300g Mehrgewicht der LR nicht anfreunden, also werden es DT. Rock Show Fahrwerk wird es wohl. Da sind ja diverse Parts blau u. rot.
Jetzt würde ich Lenker u. Pedale in blau nehmen. Griffe in schwarz. Was denkt ihr über die Kombi mit einem roten Vorbau. Zuviel des Guten...?
Viell. hat jemand diese Konfiguration oder andere Ideen mit raw.....
DANKE!!!

(Man haben wir Luxusprobleme )


----------



## locke_lancelot (29. März 2015)

sebastin* schrieb:


> ....Jetzt würde ich Lenker u. Pedale in blau nehmen. Griffe in schwarz. Was denkt ihr über die Kombi mit einem roten Vorbau. Zuviel des Guten...?
> Viell. hat jemand diese Konfiguration oder andere Ideen mit raw.....
> DANKE!!!



Puh, roter Vorbau mit nem blauen Lenker? 
Mein Kumpel hat nen blauen Lenker mit nem schwarzen Vorbau, wenn ich mir jetzt
vorstelle das dort nen roter Vorbau dran wäre, könnte echt nen bischen too much werden. Also dir müßte es gefallen,
für meinen Geschmack nen bischen zu viel mit zwei so "starken" Farben.


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. März 2015)

sebastin* schrieb:


> Da ich die zeitlose einfarbige Optik bevorzuge .....


Das sagt doch alles. Schwarz (Reifen, Felgen) und Silber (Rahmen) kannste bei RAW eh nicht verhindern, passt aber auch super zusammen. Ich für meinen Teil würde nur noch kleine Farbakzente setzen. Aber rein subjektiver Geschmack meinerseits.

Siehe mein Granite Chief 2.



Jabberwoky schrieb:


>


----------



## sebastin* (29. März 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles. Schwarz (Reifen, Felgen) und Silber (Rahmen) kannste bei RAW eh nicht verhindern, passt aber auch super zusammen. Ich für meinen Teil würde nur noch kleine Farbakzente setzen. Aber rein subjektiver Geschmack meinerseits.
> 
> Siehe mein Granite Chief 2.


hmmm ... danke für die Pics. Du hast ja auch die Shimano Komponenten in silber genommen .... aber ich gebe dir recht. Farbiger Lenker muss aber wohl sein ...


----------



## Gratch (31. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Geschmackssache
> 
> Muß jetzt mal gucken ob ich die SLX Shifter mit an die Schelle der XT-Bremse bekomm, sieht dann nen bischen aufgeräumter aus.



Wollte auch die shifter an die xt bremsschellen bauen. Alles auseinander genommen und bemerkt das rose die xt bremsen ohne i spec aufnahme dran gebaut hat (muss die bl m785-b sein, verbaut haben sie bl m785).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gratch (31. März 2015)

Und von aussen sieht man keinen unterschied, ausser der typenbezeichnung auf den bremshebel :-S


----------



## Jabberwoky (31. März 2015)

*Welche I-Spec-Version habe ich? I-Spec A oder I-Spec B*?



Bild von -> http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php

Kann es eigentlich nicht glauben, dass Rose da Bremshebel ohne I-Spec montiert. Aber möglich ist alles. 

Am einfachsten beim Rose-Support anrufen und Fragen ob es geht und welcher Adapter dann benötigt wird.

Ich hatte das Problem nicht, da ich die Original verbaute Formula Bremse gegen eine XT selber ausgetauscht habe. Somit hatte ich selber im Griff was da verbaut wird.


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. März 2015)

Heu


Gratch schrieb:


> Wollte auch die shifter an die xt bremsschellen bauen. Alles auseinander genommen und bemerkt das rose die xt bremsen ohne i spec aufnahme dran gebaut hat (muss die bl m785-b sein, verbaut haben sie bl m785).



Oh danke für die Info, hab mir sowas schon gedacht 
Werd jetzt erst mal die Ganganzeige bei den Shiftern entfernen und die posi der Bremshebel und Shifter tauschen


----------



## baddriver82 (31. März 2015)

Die Xt- Schalthebel von Rose sind doch ohne I-Spec Befestigung? Wie wollt ihr die an die Bremshebel montieren?


----------



## Jabberwoky (31. März 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Die Xt- Schalthebel von Rose sind doch ohne I-Spec Befestigung? Wie wollt ihr die an die Bremshebel montieren?


Die werden mit dem Siemenslufthaken per Fluxkompensator an die Bremshebel teleportiert. Das Problem ist nur die 1.200 GigaWatt für den Fluxkompensator an die Steckdose zu bringen, der Rest wäre easy .......... 


  ... ne, Spass beiseite. Dafür gibts Adapter von Shimano. Das Problem ist hier aber wohl nicht der Schalthebel sondern Rose verbaut hier anscheinend Bremshebel ohne I-Spec Halterungen.

Beim Schalthebel wird die Ganganzeige abgebaut und der obere Deckel mit der Halterung ausgetauscht. Wie schon geschrieben, sind das dann die hier. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/

Hier im Video:


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. März 2015)

Gratch schrieb:


> Wollte auch die shifter an die xt bremsschellen bauen. Alles auseinander genommen und bemerkt das rose die xt bremsen ohne i spec aufnahme dran gebaut hat (muss die bl m785-b sein, verbaut haben sie bl m785).



Aber dann hab ich doch die richtigen, oder?




 






baddriver82 schrieb:


> Die Xt- Schalthebel von Rose sind doch ohne I-Spec Befestigung? Wie wollt ihr die an die Bremshebel montieren?





Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ... Dafür gibts Adapter von Shimano. Das Problem ist hier aber wohl nicht der Schalthebel sondern Rose verbaut hier anscheinend Bremshebel ohne I-Spec Halterungen.
> 
> Beim Schalthebel wird die Ganganzeige abgebaut und der obere Deckel mit der Halterung ausgetauscht. Wie schon geschrieben, sind das dann die hier. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/



Dachte auch das die Shifter nicht passen.
Kompatibel = SL M670-I und wir haben laut Homepage SL M670. Oder passt das mit unseren shiftern doch?


----------



## Gratch (31. März 2015)

Tut mir leid ein chaos veranstaltet zu haben :-( hab noch ein anderes bike mit xt bremsen dran --> eine mit der typenbezeichnung m785 und eine mit M785-B. Die m785 hat ne i-spec a aufnahme, die m785-b hat ne i-spec b aufnahme! Sorry für die Verwirrung. Das rose hat ne i-spec b aufnahme!


----------



## Jabberwoky (31. März 2015)

Na, dann wäre das mit den Bremshebeln geklärt. Somit I-Spec-b Bremshebel und der Adapter SM-SL78-B sollte da dran passen. Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage offen ob die Adapter SM-SL78-B auf die verbauten Shifter passen. Das kann der freundliche Support bei Rose oder bei Bike Components sicher beantworten. Ich würde bei Rose anrufen, die kennen sicher die korrekte Artikelbezeichnung der verbauten Shifter.

Bei Hibike stehts verständlicher:
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/728001...wfkJcNfRvrAo9CqsYGLSNoBEdRen1H13XAaAkp_8P8HAQ


----------



## locke_lancelot (1. April 2015)

Bei den Shiftern stehts ja auch drunter,  welche genau verbaut sind. Ich guck heut mittag mal nach, welche es genau sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

So hier mal mein Onkel,leider mit falschem lrs (crossmax sl),bestellt war crossmax enduro wts


----------



## Sambaweb (1. April 2015)

Ist das größe S? Sieht so klein aus ^^


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser wie der Gelbe LRS, ist aber Geschmackssache 

Paket ist nun auch endlich auf dem Weg zu mir!


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ist das größe S? Sieht so klein aus ^^


Ja ist s


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser wie der Gelbe LRS, ist aber Geschmackssache
> 
> Paket ist nun auch endlich auf dem Weg zu mir!


Freut mich,die kommen schon gut aber möchte lieber die gelben.mehr Optik


----------



## dinks (1. April 2015)

Schaut richtig gut aus mit den schwarzen Felgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (1. April 2015)

Sind die crossmax sl nicht die superleichten und schmalen CC-teile?
Dann würden die ja nicht wirklich zum Onkel passen...


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. April 2015)

Stimmt! Hab die mit den Crossmax XL, welche auch schwarz sind, verwechselt... Die SL sind natürlich eher unpassend für das Rad


----------



## Sambaweb (1. April 2015)

Was hat das mit der einzelnen gelben speiche aufsich?


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. April 2015)

optik?


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

Laut Konfigurator am 9.2 war der Aufpreis 509€für den enduro wts,so auch bestellt.mittlerweile nun anders.hab aber auch nicht weiter die Auftragsbestätigung beobachtet.also mein Fehler!der richtige lrs ist schon unterwegs .


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

Mit Schläuche und Pedale auf einer Personenwaage.hmmmmm....


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> optik?


Natürlich auch Funktion


----------



## Sambaweb (1. April 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Natürlich auch Funktion



Wärst Du so freundlich mir dann denn Sinn und Zweck des Objektes gelbe speiche mitzuteilen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (1. April 2015)

das interessiert mich auch


----------



## jibber80 (1. April 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Wärst Du so freundlich mir dann denn Sinn und Zweck des Objektes gelbe speiche mitzuteilen?


Kein Plan wollte sie nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (1. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch die Frage offen ob die Adapter SM-SL78-B auf die verbauten Shifter passen. Das kann der freundliche Support bei Rose oder bei Bike Components sicher beantworten. Ich würde bei Rose anrufen, die kennen sicher die korrekte Artikelbezeichnung der verbauten Shifter.



So hab vorhin mal geguckt, wir haben die SL-M670. Sollten also nicht kompatibel sein mit den Adaptern, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Desweiteren jetzt meinen Sattel drauf und die Gabelaufkleber entfernt, das lange Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. April 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> So hab vorhin mal geguckt, wir haben die SL-M670. Sollten also nicht kompatibel sein mit den Adaptern, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


Ja, das passt wohl nicht. Deckel der SLX hat eine ganz andere Form wie die XT. 

TNC hätte die SLX-Shifter mit Ispec-B Halterung grad im Angebot:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-SL-M670B-I-Spec-Satz-10x3-2-fach--26940.html


----------



## rider1970 (1. April 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> So hab vorhin mal geguckt, wir haben die SL-M670. Sollten also nicht kompatibel sein mit den Adaptern, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> Desweiteren jetzt meinen Sattel drauf und die Gabelaufkleber entfernt, das lange Wochenende kann kommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374350
> Anhang anzeigen 374351



Kannst du schon was sagen wie sich die X-Fusion Sweep so macht?


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. April 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Kannst du schon was sagen wie sich die X-Fusion Sweep so macht?



Ne leider noch nich. Hab sie mal grob eingestellt und bis jetzt erst nur kurz testen können auf ein paar kleinen abfahrten. Laut plan gehts jetzt am WE zum Teuto, danach mal gucken wie sie sich so schlägt.

Kann mir einer mal genau erklären was die "Free Stroke"-Schraube am XT-Bremshebel auf sich hat? Hab gestern mal kurz gegogglt und selbst nen bischen probiert, aber ganz schlau bin ich noch nicht geworden.


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. April 2015)

Free Stroke ist der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt. Bei den Bremsen merkt man jedoch nicht wirklich nen Unterschied


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Free Stroke ist der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt. Bei den Bremsen merkt man jedoch nicht wirklich nen Unterschied



Ah gut, hab gestern mal nen bischen probiert aber auch nicht wirklich nen Unterschied feststellen können


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. April 2015)

Mein UJ wurde soeben verschickt und ab Sonntag bin ich im Urlaub... also werd ichs wahrscheinlich erst nach dem Urlaub zu Gesicht bekommen ;(


----------



## jibber80 (3. April 2015)

So jetzt mal mit dem richtigen lrs  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jibber80 (3. April 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Mein UJ wurde soeben verschickt und ab Sonntag bin ich im Urlaub... also werd ichs wahrscheinlich erst nach dem Urlaub zu Gesicht bekommen ;(


Kommt bestimmt schon am Samstag,da Rose mit Express verschickt.eventuell kannst den uj mit in den Urlaub nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (3. April 2015)

Kam heute 
Jetzt liefern die sogar schon am Feiertag...


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal mit dem richtigen lrs  ❤️❤️❤️


Hossa.... Karacho...... Wenn es Wespen in Fahrradoutfit geben würde, würden die wahrscheinlich so aussehen
Das gefällt 
Hast Du Kassette und Bremsscheiben umbauen müssen oder haben die den Austausch-LRS komplett geliefert?



Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Kam heute
> Jetzt liefern die sogar schon am Feiertag...


Glückwunsch ..... und die Sonne scheint (zumindest hier in München). Dann mal raus und Bilder nicht vergessen. 

PS:
Auch wenn es Dich freut denke ich an den Auslieferer. Karfreitag arbeiten, vor Jahren undenkbar. Heute leider nichts ungewöhnliches mehr.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2015)

gelöscht...Doppelpost


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. April 2015)

sodala...


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. April 2015)

Heute das Rad getestet auf Asphalt und musste feststellen dass der Rahmen an irgendeinem Gelenk ziemlich laut knackt beim einfedern. Hört sich teilweise an als ob ein Lager am Gelenk hinüber ist. Echt ärgerlich sowas...


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. April 2015)

Vlt gehört nur mal alles geschmiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jibber80 (3. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hossa.... Karacho...... Wenn es Wespen in Fahrradoutfit geben würde, würden die wahrscheinlich so aussehen
> Das gefällt
> Hast Du Kassette und Bremsscheiben umbauen müssen oder haben die den Austausch-LRS komplett geliefert?
> 
> ...


Musste ich leider selbst,die Nachlieferung war innerhalb 2tage.super echt! Nur leider sind bei uns im Oberallgäu die trails noch weiss


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. April 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Vlt gehört nur mal alles geschmiert...



Naja eigentlich sollten die Lager schon bei einem Neurad geschmiert sein, und Fettreste waren auch z.B. an den Dämpferbuchsen zu sehen. Tretlager samt Kurbeln hab ich jez auch getauscht, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Hüby (3. April 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-first-look-rose-uncle-jimbo/


----------



## jibber80 (3. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich sollten die Lager schon bei einem Neurad geschmiert sein, und Fettreste waren auch z.B. an den Dämpferbuchsen zu sehen. Tretlager samt Kurbeln hab ich jez auch getauscht, ohne Erfolg.


Bei meinen hauptlagern sieht man auch nicht wirkliche fettreste,eher trocken.wie bei dir ist allerdings bei den dämpferbuchsen deutlich welches zu sehen ,an der Kurbel auch.


----------



## locke_lancelot (3. April 2015)

So erste Ausfahrt heile bestanden. Kein klackern oder knacken, bis jetzt alles butterweich 
Das Bike fährt sich gegenüber meinem alten deutlich sicherer und entspannter berg ab.


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. April 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Bei meinen hauptlagern sieht man auch nicht wirkliche fettreste,eher trocken.wie bei dir ist allerdings bei den dämpferbuchsen deutlich welches zu sehen ,an der Kurbel auch.



Alles (das was ich gesehen hab beim Umbau) war war wirklich top geschmiert, wie gesagt ich gehe von einem kaputten Lager aus, weil das Krachen vom Rocker/Wippe kommt und auch wenn ich Füße am Boden hab und einfedere zu hören ist.
Fahren kann man und fährt sich auch echt top, nur die unschönen Geräusche stören ziemlich.
Glaub ich werd morgen mal im Laden in München vorbeifahren.


----------



## rider1970 (3. April 2015)

Ich frag mal ganz blöd:
Hast du mal die ganzen Gelenke kontrolliert und Schraubverbindungen ob alles fest ist (Dremo)?


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. April 2015)

Hab zwar nur nen Drehmomentschlüssesl der bis 25Nm geht aber da war alles mehr als fest. Hab über 2 std. mit Fehlerbehebung verbracht und Teile ausgetauscht.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Hab zwar nur nen Drehmomentschlüssesl der bis 25Nm geht aber da war alles mehr als fest. Hab über 2 std. mit Fehlerbehebung verbracht und Teile ausgetauscht.


Das ist mehr als ärgerlich. Sowas sollte bei der Endabnahme eigentlich geprüft werden, bevor es zum Kunden geht. Bin ja mal gespannt was die in München dazu sagen, bzw. was sie jetzt unternehmen.

Anscheinend war Großversand von den Onkeln bei Rose. Haben ja drei hier im Forum zeitgleich das Rad bekommen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. April 2015)

Schon echt scheiße, da wartest ewig auf das Bike und dann sowas 
Kannst du denn wenigstens mal "eben schnell" hin nach Rose oder mußt du das jetzt wieder zurückschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (4. April 2015)

Sind ca. 80km nach München, aber für einen funktionierenden Rahmen ist das kein Ding 
Hab da mal angerufen und es wird sich aufjedenfall laut Rose Mitarbeiter heute noch drum gekümmert. So stell ich mir Service vor


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Sind ca. 80km nach München, aber für einen funktionierenden Rahmen ist das kein Ding
> Hab da mal angerufen und es wird sich aufjedenfall laut Rose Mitarbeiter heute noch drum gekümmert. So stell ich mir Service vor



Dann gehts ja noch, da würd ich dann auch hinfahren. 
Bei dem Service von Rose kann man echt nicht meckern, hab noch nix schlechtes gehört.


----------



## Japawa (4. April 2015)

Hallöchen, ich bin Jan und neu hier im Forum. Ich habe aber fleißig hier mitgelesen, da ich seit März stolzer Besitzer eines UJI bin. Unscharfes Beweisfoto folgt...
Mittlerweile hat der Hobel 250 km weg und ich bin schwer angetan. @DirtJumper III : Auf den ersten 30 km hat mein Hinterbau ebenfalls geknackt, zumeist beim Treten. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt war das Knacken aber bis heute verschwunden. Mein Mitfahrer, der Radschrauber ist, hat mir geraten noch abzuwarten. Tatsächlich scheinen sich danach die Lager "gesetzt" zu haben - soweit das möglich ist.
@rider1970:
Die Sweep macht nen tollen Job bislang. Da ich vom Downhiller komme, ist die Vergleichsgabel ein MZ 888, die extrem plüschig war. Obwohl die sweep ein bisschen mehr stuckert, bin ich aufgrund der tollen Balance des Bikes überall 25% schneller unterwegs. Drops bis 1,20, überraschende 20 cm Matschlöcher, Steinfelder mit 30 Sachen und verkackte Doubles musste sie schon mitmachen ohne Durchschlag.  Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass ne Pike bei manchen Schlägen besser funktioniert, mir reicht die Xfusion jedoch völlig und das auch, wenn das Gelände übler wird - halt ich den Lenker halt fester ;-).

hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen, es folgt der schmutzige Onkel:


----------



## rider1970 (4. April 2015)

@Japawa 
Danke für die Info zur Sweep, überlege die mir für mein Uj zu holen. Hätte egt aber gerne eine einstellbare druckstufe, die hat die Sweep soweit ich weiß nicht sondern nur den lockout. Deshalb sind ein paar Erfahrungsberichte interessant...


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. April 2015)

@Japawa
Was ist das für ein Radmontageständer. Umschliesst er das Rahmenrohr so, dass man nicht Angst haben muss hier eine Delle rein zu drücken? Bei meinem aktuellen ist die Halteklammer zu klein, sodaß das Rahmenrohr von oben gedrückt in der Hälfte gehalten wird. Bevor ich da was kaputt mache verwende ich den nicht mehr.

Du hast übrigens mein Schloss geklaut.... oder habe ich das dasselbe. Gleich mal in in der Garage kontrollieren


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> @Japawa
> Was ist das für ein Radmontageständer...



Das müßte der von Lidl sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich hab denselben und kann das Jimbo auch problemlos an dieser Stelle festmachen.


----------



## Japawa (4. April 2015)

@Jabberwoky:
Das Schloss gabs von meiner Holden, kann sein, dass die das gemopst hat, um Geld zu sparen ;-).
Der Montageständer ist ein Qualitätsprodukt von Lidl. Die Greifung ist verstellbar rautenförmig, so dass beim viereckigen Jimborohr alle vier Kanten gegriffen werden. Der Greifer ist aus gummiertem Plastik, sodass ich hoffe, dass zuerst der 20 Euro Ständer bricht, ohne den Rahmen zu verdellen. Wenn man nicht ein festgerostetes Teil abhebeln muss, reicht der aber für Standardreparaturen und Wartung.
@rider1970 
Stimmt, die Druckstufe fehlt. Auf der viertel Drehung zwischen lock out und offen lässt sich zwar die Einfedergeschwindigkeit verändern, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das so von den xfusion Jungs als Druckstufenersatz vorgesehen ist. Obwohl ich gerne ne Pike gehabt hätte (aber Geld...), bin ich überrascht, wie gut man mit der Sweep unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. April 2015)

Japawa schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich bin Jan und neu hier im Forum. Ich habe aber fleißig hier mitgelesen, da ich seit März stolzer Besitzer eines UJI bin. Unscharfes Beweisfoto folgt...
> Mittlerweile hat der Hobel 250 km weg und ich bin schwer angetan. @DirtJumper III : Auf den ersten 30 km hat mein Hinterbau ebenfalls geknackt, zumeist beim Treten. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt war das Knacken aber bis heute verschwunden. Mein Mitfahrer, der Radschrauber ist, hat mir geraten noch abzuwarten. Tatsächlich scheinen sich danach die Lager "gesetzt" zu haben - soweit das möglich ist.
> @rider1970:
> Die Sweep macht nen tollen Job bislang. Da ich vom Downhiller komme, ist die Vergleichsgabel ein MZ 888, die extrem plüschig war. Obwohl die sweep ein bisschen mehr stuckert, bin ich aufgrund der tollen Balance des Bikes überall 25% schneller unterwegs. Drops bis 1,20, überraschende 20 cm Matschlöcher, Steinfelder mit 30 Sachen und verkackte Doubles musste sie schon mitmachen ohne Durchschlag.  Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass ne Pike bei manchen Schlägen besser funktioniert, mir reicht die Xfusion jedoch völlig und das auch, wenn das Gelände übler wird - halt ich den Lenker halt fester ;-).
> ...



Hi Jan, das selbe wie dein Mitfahrer hat mir der Mechaniker nach der Testfahrt auch geraten. Mir kommts auch vor als ob es weniger geworden ist mit dem Knacken mittlerweile.

Den Montageständer hab ich auch  für das Geld echt top!
Ich bau mal weiter um und dann evtl. nen Foto


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. April 2015)

so, Umbau fürs erste abgeschlossen.. Kleinigkeiten werden noch verändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (5. April 2015)

TOP 
Vlt. noch die Züge etwas kürzen...


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> so, Umbau fürs erste abgeschlossen.. Kleinigkeiten werden noch verändert



sehr geil 
Liegt der Kabel für die Kind Shock da lose oder ist der festgeschraubt?


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. April 2015)

Danke 
an meinem Granite Chief hatte ich so ne Art Kabelführung zum Festschrauben an das Gewinde da unten, nur passt das nicht 100%ig weil das Rohr recht flach ist und nicht wie beim GC rund. Ist nicht wirklich optimal aber hab da schon ne andere Lösung parat


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> ...Ich bitte um ein Foto davon, falls du einen am Unterrohr hast, weil ich bin mir noch recht unschlüssig welchen Aufkleber ich nehme da er recht unauffällig sein soll und die meisten glänzen bzw. eine Struktur wie der AMS haben.



Habs mal in den Jimbo Thread verschoben 
Werde das Unterrohr aber nochmal neu bekleben, da ich da leider ein bisschen gepatzt habe.

 

 

 

 


Ansonsten passt der AMS-Kleber von der Breite perfekt auf das blau und die Struktur fällt von normaler Entfernung auch nicht auf.
Die Dicke und die Qualität des Klebers ist aufjedenfall echt top.


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. April 2015)

Danke für die Fotos


----------



## StillPad (7. April 2015)

Biste gegen die Zughalteschelle gekommen oder wieso guckt die beim Tretlager raus?
Gibt es eigendlich Probleme damit?
So wirklich glücklich macht die Lösung mich nämlich nicht.
Wenn die Schraube noch in ein Gewindeloch im Rahmen gehen würde sodass es fest ist fände ich das besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (7. April 2015)

Hui gerade erst gesehen, ne meines wissens bin ich nirgendswo drangekommen. Ich werds mir morgen früh mal angucken


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. April 2015)

Diese Kabelschelle schaut immer beim Tretlager raus, nur die 2 Haltenasen werden in den Kabelschlitz am Unterrohr "gesteckt" damit das Klappern unter anderem minimiert wird.


----------



## StillPad (8. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Diese Kabelschelle schaut immer beim Tretlager raus, nur die 2 Haltenasen werden in den Kabelschlitz am Unterrohr "gesteckt" damit das Klappern unter anderem minimiert wird.



Ja ich weiß, im Granite Chief Thread sind einige Bild dazu.
Aber da sehe ich auch das Problem.
Wenn man an Lenker ein Zug in Rahmen drückt, drückt man ja diese Schelle unten am Tretlager raus.
Und das ist irgendwie dumm, dann lieber ein Gewindeloch in Rahmen wo die Schraube der Schelle reingeht.
Dann klappert die Schelle nicht rum und die Züge bleiben in beiden Zugrichtungen in Position.

Es sind irgendwie immer so absolut einfache Sachen um ein System zu verbessern und der Hersteller machts nicht.

Ich plane ja noch immer Ende des Jahres mit den 20% Rabatt das einfache Jimbo zu nehmen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. April 2015)

Klappern im Rahmen wirst du bei innenverlegten Zügen so oder so immer haben und irgendwann hört man das auch nicht mehr weil es nicht auffällt. 

Stand in ner Email gestern btw:





* Preisanpassung für Bikes ab 01. Mai *








Der Euro hat gegenüber dem Dollar inzwischen über 20 % verloren. Ein großer Teil des internationalen Handels wird auf US Dollar Basis getätigt. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach unseren Rädern mussten wir Nachbestellungen tätigen und sind gezwungen die Preise anzupassen, jedoch nicht im vollen Umfang. Wir erhöhen die Radpreise zum 01. Mai 2015 um 8 %. Sicher dir jetzt noch ein Bike zum alten Preis, denn alle Bestellungen bis einschließlich 30. April 2015 sind davon nicht betroffen. E-Bikes sind von dieser Erhöhung nicht betroffen, da wir in dieser Kategorie bereits eine sehr hohe Nachfrage eingeplant hatten und damit keine Nachkäufe mit verschlechterten Wechselkursen tätigen mussten.


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. April 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und das ist irgendwie dumm, dann lieber ein Gewindeloch in Rahmen wo die Schraube der Schelle reingeht. Dann klappert die Schelle nicht rum und die Züge bleiben in beiden Zugrichtungen in Position.


Die Schelle "klappert" nicht sondern wird unten "eingerastet", bleibt somit in Position.
Wenn ich das fest anschraube besteht nur die Gefahr dass ich dass bei Bodenkontakt abreiße und im schlimmsten Fall das Schraubgewinde beschädige. Dann lieber so, hat mich bis jetzt nicht gestört, bzw. habe ich das Problem bis jetzt nicht wahrgenommen.

Ob die tatsächlich die Preise erhöhen, na, ich weiß nicht. Kann auch eine Marketingaktion sein. Die Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich ist auch nicht recht viel teurerer.


----------



## mtintel (8. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich ist auch nicht recht viel teurerer.


Die erhöhne aber auch alle die Preise im Mai oder spätestens dann bei den 2016 Modellen


----------



## StillPad (8. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Die Schelle "klappert" nicht sondern wird unten "eingerastet", bleibt somit in Position.
> Wenn ich das fest anschraube besteht nur die Gefahr dass ich dass bei Bodenkontakt abreiße und im schlimmsten Fall das Schraubgewinde beschädige. Dann lieber so, hat mich bis jetzt nicht gestört, bzw. habe ich das Problem bis jetzt nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> Ob die tatsächlich die Preise erhöhen, na, ich weiß nicht. Kann auch eine Marketingaktion sein. Die Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich ist auch nicht recht viel teurerer.



Bei Bodenkontakt haste aber immer eine Möglichkeit das was kaputt geht. Das die Schelle klappert meinte jemand anders, ich hatte das nur mal so übernommen gehabt.

Die Preiserhöhung sollte realistisch sein, darf man sich bei der sch.... EZB bedanken die den Markt mit Euro überschwemmt hat.
Vorteil ist das wir das Volk wieder drauf zahlen dürfen und die exportierenden Unternehmen mehr verdienen.

Aber selbst wenn die nun um 8% die Preise erhöhen und ende des Jahres die Modelle wieder für 20% weniger verramschen isses noch immer billiger als jetzt 
Sehe also kein Grund jetzt Panikkäufe zu machen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (8. April 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bei Bodenkontakt haste aber immer eine Möglichkeit das was kaputt geht. Das die Schelle klappert meinte jemand anders, ich hatte das nur mal so übernommen gehabt....



War vorhin mal gucken, also die Schelle sitzt bei mir relativ fest und klappern tut da gar nichts.


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2015)

ich sitz zwar nicht mehr auf einem Jimbo
aber ich stolpere manchmal drüber 
http://enduro-mtb.com/race-report-shimano-epic-enduro-105-kilometer-schmerzen/


----------



## Sambaweb (9. April 2015)

Kurz und bündig nochmal zum knacken.

Bei mir hat nichts geknackt auf den ersten 150km. 

Ich werd aber mal genauer drauf achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich sitz zwar nicht mehr auf einem Jimbo
> aber ich stolpere manchmal drüber
> http://enduro-mtb.com/race-report-shimano-epic-enduro-105-kilometer-schmerzen/



Und was fährst du jetzt wenn man fragen darf


----------



## 2ndframe (9. April 2015)

Hi, ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr von Euren Fahreindrücke des Jimbos berichten könntet. Besonders im Vergleich zu Euren vorherigen Bikes. Was gefällt besonders gut, was weniger...


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. April 2015)

Der Fahreindruck ist wirklich schwierig zu schildern, weil es sich so fährt wie ein Enduro fahren muss meiner Meinung nach. Der Monarch Plus mit DebonAir und 165mm holt aufjedenfall einiges aus dem Hinterbau raus und fährt sich keinesfalls schwammig sondern beim Reintreten in die Pedale kann man schon ordentlich beschleunigen. Der flache Lenkwinkel sorgt für genügend Laufruhe und die Kettenstreben sind kurz genug für ein verspieltes Handling, ich find es sogar wendiger als mein 26"er. Bergauf lässt es sich auch angenehm treten, wobei ich noch keinen langen Anstieg mit dem UJ hinter mir hab.


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Und was fährst du jetzt wenn man fragen darf



kann man es auf dieser handyaufnahme erkennen?
ich hab das rad jetzt über vier wochen, war aber verhindert und konnt es erstmals über ostern richtig fahren

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4ps7kqnub1ouq0/VID-20150405-WA0006.mp4?dl=0


(wollt mal ausprobieren, ob man so tatsächlich solche dateien verteilen kann - das wär ja super)


----------



## Sambaweb (9. April 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kann man es auf dieser handyaufnahme erkennen?
> ich hab das rad jetzt über vier wochen, war aber verhindert und konnt es erstmals über ostern richtig fahren
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4ps7kqnub1ouq0/VID-20150405-WA0006.mp4?dl=0
> ...



Klar geht das aber du hast es etwas kompliziert gelöst ich schreib dir mal via pn wie man dropbox links richtig teilt ;-)


----------



## StillPad (10. April 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kann man es auf dieser handyaufnahme erkennen?



Also ich kanns nicht erkennen 
Auch läuft das Video sehr bescheiden...
Hängt immer wieder bei den Player, obwohl komplett fertig geladen.


----------



## rider1970 (10. April 2015)

Ja, bei mir genauso


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2015)

hmm
komisch, ich seh das vid auf allen geräten recht flüssig
na ja
ab der nächsten woche wollte ich mal wieder selbst filmen
vielleicht stolpert ihr dann irgendwann über die aufnahmen

das hier isn rose thread,
und ich will, dass es so bleibt
viel spass euch noch


----------



## sebastin* (10. April 2015)

Hallo,
nochmal ne Detailfrage zu Bestellung, nachdem mir der Support noch nicht geantwortet hat.
Ich werde XT kpl. nehmen. Wird da was mit I-Spec montiert oder bekomme ich das Bike mit 5 Schellen am roten Lenker?
Wenn ja, die XT kann man nicht mehr im Nachgang umbauen, oder?
Danke u. Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (10. April 2015)

I-Spec Shifter gibt es bei Rose nicht. Habe gestern nachgefragt, weil ich gerne an meiner XT-Bremse die Shifter haben wollte. So bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit, die Shifter auf I-Spec umzubauen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (10. April 2015)

Bremshebel sollten XT-Variante sein.

Bei SLX-Shifter ist mir kein Umbausatz bekannt. Beim XT-Schalthebel wird die Ganganzeige abgebaut und der obere Deckel mit der Halterung ausgetauscht. Wie schon ab Seite 23 genauer geschrieben, sind das dann die hier.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/

Wenn kein XT-Shifter mit Lenkerschelle vorhanden ist, hilft nur noch Austausch des kompletten Shifter auf I-Spec-B-Varianten.

SLX bei TNC grad im Angebot http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...L-M670-Rapidfire-Satz-10x3-2-fach--24377.html

XT-Shifter z.b. die hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltgriff-SL-M780-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-10-fach-p35582/


----------



## sebastin* (10. April 2015)

Super, danke für Eure Infos. Folglich kann ich mir auch die Guide RSC aussuchen und mit dem Adapter kombinieren, oder?


----------



## Jabberwoky (10. April 2015)

Die Guide ist von Avid hat somit das "Matchmaker"-System. Bei Shimano heisst es I-Spec. Mit Trickstuff-Adapter ist auch eine Mischbetrieb Avid/Shimano möglich. Genaueres ist hier (http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php) beschrieben.


----------



## locke_lancelot (11. April 2015)

2ndframe schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr von Euren Fahreindrücke des Jimbos berichten könntet. Besonders im Vergleich zu Euren vorherigen Bikes. Was gefällt besonders gut, was weniger...



Hab gestern die erste richtige Tour mit dem Jimbo gehabt.
Bin vor zwei Wochen die selbe Tour mit meinem alten Bike gefahren (130ger AllMountain), und war mega positiv überrascht wie
sehr ich doch den Unterschied merke. Berg ab kann man das Jimbo einfach laufen lassen, schöne Laufruhe und auch mit der 
Sweep Gabel hab ich gefühlt immer kontakt zum Boden gehabt. Was die Klettereigenschaften angeht hab ich den Hebel bewusst immer
auf "Pedal" gelassen und im Hinterbau war kein Wippen zu merken. Eine absenkbare Gabel halte ich auch für Quatsch, bin mit der 
Sweep überall sehr gut hoch gekommen und das Vorderrad blieb immer unten. 
Hoffe konnte dir nen bischen Helfen 

Ps: Anbei noch ein Bild von den Höhenmetern, falls es einen interessiert.


----------



## sebastin* (16. April 2015)

So, Jimbo bestellt .... Sie montieren es mir mit I-Spec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (16. April 2015)

sebastin* schrieb:


> So, Jimbo bestellt .... Sie montieren es mir mit I-Spec



Nur die Bremshebel oder die Shifter mit I-Spec?


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. April 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand auf tubeless umgerüstet? 
Wollte nächste Woche neue Reifen aufziehen und dann evtl auch direkt umrüsten.


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Probiers aus
> Schlauch raus, Dichtmilch rein und die beiliegenden Ventile einschrauben (sofern DT Swiss Felgen), Luft rein und gut ists.
> 
> Alles ohne Probleme zu installieren, ohne gefrickel mit ist dicht ..... ist nicht  dicht ...... ist dicht  ..... ist nicht dicht. Beim Aufpumpen macht es plopp und der Reifen ist dicht. Empfehlenswert ist ein Kompressor, geht wahrscheinlich auch mit Fußpumpe, aber mit Kompressor erst recht easy. Als Dichtmilch verwende ich Stan´s Notube. Nachteil ist allerdings das Nachfüllen alle 2-3 Monate der Dichtmilch. Mir ist es aber den Aufwand wert.
> ...


Bezieht sich zwar auf DTSwiss-LRS, ist aber bei den Spank dasselbe. Bei den DTSwiss waren die Felgen schon mit Reifendichtband abgeklebt. Sollte es bei den Spank nicht so sein einfach sowas (https://www.bike-components.de/de/N...ape-Klebeband-6-m-Werkstattverpackung-p43161/) o.ä. vorher auf die Felge ziehen bzw. kleben.

Bei den DTSwiss waren auch die Tubeless-Ventile mit dabei. Sollte es bei Spank nicht der Fall sein, dann noch sowas (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Tubelessventil-p41401/) o.ä. besorgen.

Ich möchte nicht mehr auf Tubeless verzichten. Neben dem sparen von Gewicht erhöht sich auch noch die Pannensicherheit. 
Allerdings gehört dann immer ein Schlauch zum Notfallpack für unterwegs.  Man hat zwar höhere Pannensicherheit, wenn der Riss aber an der Seitenwand oder der Schaden am Mantel größer ist, hilft die ganze Dichtmilch nichts. Das war mein Lesson-learned, musste 15 km zum Campingplatz das Rad zurück schieben, da ich keinen Schlauch dabei hatte.


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. April 2015)

Super danke, sehr hilfreich 
Dann kanns ja losgehen


----------



## jibber80 (19. April 2015)

Leider nun auch knackgeräusch,vermutlich von der oberen Dämpfer Aufnahme,bis jetzt nur beim völligen entlasten des bikes gehört.ansonsten fährt sich das bike sehr geil


----------



## jibber80 (19. April 2015)

Hat sich das bei euch wieder gelegt?


----------



## jibber80 (19. April 2015)




----------



## DirtJumper III (19. April 2015)

jibber80 schrieb:


> Hat sich das bei euch wieder gelegt?



es wurde weniger, aber komplett weg ist es dennoch nicht. Bei mir tritt es nur im oberen Federwegsbereich, also beim minimalsten Einfedern auf. Also eig. nur wenn ich auf Asphalt fahre.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch Huber Buchsen zulegen.


----------



## Japawa (19. April 2015)

Hey ! Mittlerweile bei 500 km angekommen. Knacken taucht immer mal wieder auf, immer nur bergauf, wenn ich seitlich gegen den Sattel drücke. Zuletzt habe ich den Sattel fester geschraubt, dann wars mal wieder weg- so wenig Sinn das macht. Wie gesag,t kann da kaum ne Systematik feststellen !


----------



## jibber80 (19. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> es wurde weniger, aber komplett weg ist es dennoch nicht. Bei mir tritt es nur im oberen Federwegsbereich, also beim minimalsten Einfedern auf. Also eig. nur wenn ich auf Asphalt fahre.
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch Huber Buchsen zulegen.


Hmmm...werd es noch etwas beobachten dann gegebenenfalls handeln.kannst ja gern Berichten wegen den Buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (19. April 2015)

Japawa schrieb:


> Hey ! Mittlerweile bei 500 km angekommen. Knacken taucht immer mal wieder auf, immer nur bergauf, wenn ich seitlich gegen den Sattel drücke. Zuletzt habe ich den Sattel fester geschraubt, dann wars mal wieder weg- so wenig Sinn das macht. Wie gesag,t kann da kaum ne Systematik feststellen !



Sehr oft kommt so ein Knacken vom Sattel/Sattelstütze, in meinem Fall trat es auch ohne Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme auf.



jibber80 schrieb:


> Hmmm...werd es noch etwas beobachten dann gegebenenfalls handeln.kannst ja gern Berichten wegen den Buchsen



Das könnte aber noch was dauern  mit den Buchsen.
Wäre tiefster Winter würde ich auch handeln, aber Einschicken usw. dauert mir im Moment zu lang und fahrtechnisch gesehn merkt man ja nix. Naja mal sehen, hätt ja noch ein anderes, aber das fährt sich nicht ansatzweise so gut


----------



## Japawa (20. April 2015)

So präziser: Das knacken kommt aus den Lagern der Umlenkung allerdings zumeist, wenn ich seitlich Druck auf den Sattel (und damit das ganze sattelrohr??) ausübe. Es ist nicht das gute alte Sattelknarzen... Rad fährt im Übrigen immer noch toll !


----------



## Nigggel (20. April 2015)

Hi,
ich habe mir auch ein Uncle Jimbo 2 konfiguriert. Sollte am 12. Mai da sein wenn alles gut läuft. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass man ohne Aufpreis statt der RS Reverb die KS Lev wählen kann. Würdet ihr die Lev der Reverb vorziehen? Habe da schon viel Lob gehört.


----------



## Hüby (20. April 2015)

war auch eins beim EnduroRennen Treuchtlingen dabei..


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch Huber Buchsen zulegen.


Die sind einfach nur geil!
Hatte mir auch mal welche bestellt und es ist einfach traurig das die Hersteller nicht selber dafür sorgen das die Dämpfer so gelagert sind.
Seitdem ich mich mit Fullys beschäftige (2002 oder so) hat im Prinzip kein Hersteller von Dämpfern sich darum so wirklich gekümmert.

Ich habe mir damals die Buchsen drehen lassen damit die sich ein wenig mehr bewegen

Der Huber macht das schon richtig. Bekommt von mir eine absolute Empfehlung.
Vorallen sind die kaum teurer als die original Hersteller Buchsen.
Der Umbau geht auch recht fix, kann man auch in der Saison machen


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. April 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir auch ein Uncle Jimbo 2 konfiguriert. Sollte am 12. Mai da sein wenn alles gut läuft. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass man ohne Aufpreis statt der RS Reverb die KS Lev wählen kann. Würdet ihr die Lev der Reverb vorziehen? Habe da schon viel Lob gehört.



Ich persönlich brauch nicht noch ein Teil am Rad was ich entlüften muss, deswegen würd ich die Lev der Reverb vorziehen. Wenn dich die Farbe der KS stört dann müsstest Rose fragen ob die mittlerweile die schwarze liefern. Beides sind aber recht zuverlässige Stützen.



Hüby schrieb:


> war auch eins beim EnduroRennen Treuchtlingen dabei.. Anhang anzeigen 379645



Das müsste der Daniel Schlicke vom Enduro Mtb-Mag sein.


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ich persönlich brauch nicht noch ein Teil am Rad was ich entlüften muss, deswegen würd ich die Lev der Reverb vorziehen. Wenn dich die Farbe der KS stört dann müsstest Rose fragen ob die mittlerweile die schwarze liefern. Beides sind aber recht zuverlässige Stützen.



Wobei das entlüften eigentlich recht schnell von statten geht. Hab meine letztens entlüftet und wenn man mal weiß wies funzt, 
ist es echt nen kinderspiel


----------



## sebastin* (20. April 2015)

Montagetermin 12.6.!!! 7 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Japawa (20. April 2015)

Hat jemand vielleicht Drehmomentangaben für die Lagerschrauben ? Nachdem ich schon wieder Rehe davongeknarzt habe, würde ich die gerne mal überprüfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (22. April 2015)

So hab heute mal die ganzen AMS FrameGuard Kleber entfernt und durch die 3M Folie ersetzt.
Hab neben der Folie am Unterrohr noch zusätzlich die linken hinteren beiden Streben beklebt, da sich dort oft
das Bike auf dem Fahrradträger mit dem von meinem Kumpel berührt. Und zum testen hab ich das blau auf dem Oberrohr auch noch
beklebt. Die Folie lässt sich echt super verarbeiten.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. April 2015)

Japawa schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht Drehmomentangaben für die Lagerschrauben ? Nachdem ich schon wieder Rehe davongeknarzt habe, würde ich die gerne mal überprüfen....



Hast du Rose deswegen schon kontaktiert? Falls ja dann poste mal bitte die Anzugsmomente.




locke_lancelot schrieb:


> So hab heute mal die ganzen AMS FrameGuard Kleber entfernt und durch die 3M Folie ersetzt.
> Hab neben der Folie am Unterrohr noch zusätzlich die linken hinteren beiden Streben beklebt, da sich dort oft
> das Bike auf dem Fahrradträger mit dem von meinem Kumpel berührt. Und zum testen hab ich das blau auf dem Oberrohr auch noch
> beklebt. Die Folie lässt sich echt super verarbeiten.



Ich dacht es mir schon fast dass das so glänzt, deswegen hab ich mir die besorgt
http://www.foliencenter24.com/autof...-ventureshield-lackschutzfolie-7710-matt.html


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. April 2015)

Im Zimmer gehts mit dem glänzenden, muß mir das am WE mal in natura bei Sonne angucken. Vielleicht wechsel ich ja auch noch auf die Matte


----------



## piilu (22. April 2015)

Ist am Jimbo jetzt doch ne Aufnahme für nen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. April 2015)

nicht wirklich


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob man an das 2015er Jimbo auch eine XT 3-fach Kurbel FC-M782 montieren kann, oder sind da Probleme zu erwarten? Rose hat mir seit 2 Tagen leider noch nicht auf die Mail geantwortet. Wohl zu viel Stress gerade dort...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (24. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das UJ das falsche Rad um 3 Kettenblätter vorne zu fahren 
Persönlich reicht mir ja schon 1 für alles, 2 sind auch noch akzeptabel. Wofür brauchst du denn so viele?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (24. April 2015)

Jow, wenns 3-fach sein soll, nimm lieber das Granite Chief. Wenn du den Federweg, den das Jimbo bietet, ausnutzen wolltest, wären die 3 Kettenblätter eher im Weg. Bzw. würde die Kette oft hin und her springen und alles in allem nicht gerade den Flow unterstützen  Eigene Erfahrung!


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob man an das 2015er Jimbo auch eine XT 3-fach Kurbel FC-M782 montieren kann, oder sind da Probleme zu erwarten? Rose hat mir seit 2 Tagen leider noch nicht auf die Mail geantwortet. Wohl zu viel Stress gerade dort...
> Danke


Rein technisch gesehen spricht wohl nichts dagegen, sollte gehen. Inhaltlich kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Selbst das Granite Chief ist eigentlich für 2x10 gebaut. 3x10 macht meines Erachtens noch Sinn im Urban- und Trekking-Bereich.  Bitte nochmals Deine Wahl überdenken ob es wirklich ein "Enduro" sein muss, oder ob ein All Mountain nicht doch die bessere Wahl ist. Die Wahl bzw. der Kauf eines Fahrradtyps verbessert übrigens nicht zwangsläufig Dein Fahrkönnen ;-)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (24. April 2015)

Jow, ich hatte damals mein Chief mit 3x10 gekauft. Das war der größte scheiß, sobald es etwas angefangen hat zu holpern...


----------



## Japawa (24. April 2015)

Also habe heute bei Rose angerufen die Anzugsmomente des hinterbaus sind 8nm für die 5er schrauben und die für die "größeren schrauben" (mitarbeiter) 10 nm. Die wussten aus den papieren nicht genau welche da verbaut sind....


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. April 2015)

War bei euren UJs der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt?
Bei mir habens da bissl geschlampt


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. April 2015)

Bei mir gings, mußte ihn noch nen bischen feinjustieren, aber hielt sich in grenzen


----------



## Nigggel (27. April 2015)

@locke_lancelot 
Auf Seite 26 hast du den AMS Frameguard auf dem Onkel. Ist das die normale Größe oder die XL-Variante?


----------



## locke_lancelot (27. April 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> @locke_lancelot
> Auf Seite 26 hast du den AMS Frameguard auf dem Onkel. Ist das die normale Größe oder die XL-Variante?



Hab genau den hier bestellt:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/All-Mountain-Style/Frame-Guard-XL-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-p42446/


----------



## Nigggel (28. April 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastin* (28. April 2015)

kann man eigentlich vor der Lieferung noch stornieren bzw. nachher zurück senden?


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. April 2015)

Das sollte in den AGB drin stehen, oder sollen wir die jetzt für dich durchlesen und die wichtigen Stellen markieren?


----------



## sebastin* (28. April 2015)

ja, ich bitte darum 
Alles steht irgendwo, dafür ist doch ein Forum da: schnell Infos teilen bze


----------



## sebastin* (28. April 2015)

ja, ich bitte darum 
Alles steht irgendwo, dafür ist doch ein Forum da.....schnell und unkompliziert an Infos kommen. Drehmoment könnte ich auch selbst berechnen....


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. April 2015)

sebastin* schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich vor der Lieferung noch stornieren bzw. nachher zurück senden?


http://www.rosebikes.de/inhalt/hilfe/agb


----------



## Hüby (29. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob man an das 2015er Jimbo auch eine XT 3-fach Kurbel FC-M782 montieren kann, oder sind da Probleme zu erwarten? Rose hat mir seit 2 Tagen leider noch nicht auf die Mail geantwortet. Wohl zu viel Stress gerade dort...
> Danke



wenn das für DICH das richtige is dann machs ohne dich beeinflussen zu lassen..   denn nur du weißt wo du wohnst..was du gern/häufig fährst und dafür brauchst..  hab auch alle Trends der letzten 10 Jahre durch von 3 über 2 auf 1fach..sowie DH Cassette bis 42er hinten und bin nun wieder am neuen Enduro (29er VollCarbon 160mm) auf 3 x 10 "zurück" weils mitlerweile dank ShadowPlus eben doch der SorgLos AllesKönner is..


----------



## triple-ooo (29. April 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> wenn das für DICH das richtige is dann machs ohne dich beeinflussen zu lassen..   denn nur du weißt wo du wohnst..was du gern/häufig fährst und dafür brauchst..  hab auch alle Trends der letzten 10 Jahre durch von 3 über 2 auf 1fach..sowie DH Cassette bis 42er hinten und bin nun wieder am neuen Enduro (29er VollCarbon 160mm) auf 3 x 10 "zurück" weils mitlerweile dank ShadowPlus eben doch der SorgLos AllesKönner is..



Sehe ich genauso wie Du. Übrigens hat Rose jetzt geantwortet. Das Jimbo kann auch mit dreifach ausgerüstet werden, aber es sei nicht mehr Stand der Technik. So viel zum Thema oben . 
Allerdings habe ich mich gegen das Jimbo entschieden. War in München und habe mir den Rahmen angeschaut. Ist nicht so mein Ding. Gut, dass ich die 120km in Kauf genommen habe. Außerdem sind mir 10 - 12 Wochen Lieferzeit zu lang.


----------



## zaghombre (6. Mai 2015)

kurze frage...
geht das sattelrohr durch?lässt sich sattelstütze 30cm versenken?


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. Mai 2015)

also meine 400ter Sattelstütze konnte ich komplett versenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (7. Mai 2015)

Heute das neue UJ mal richtig im Bikepark Geisskopf getestet.
Geht echt gut


----------



## Sambaweb (8. Mai 2015)

Hey leute.

das knacken was ihr mal angesprochen habt lässt mich einfach nicht mehr los.

wo genau knackt es bei euch und vor allem WANN knackt es?

ich habe heute mal ganz genau drauf geachtet an einer sehr ruhigen leicht bergauf gehenden Straße. Ich bin mir relativ sicher das bei mir nichts knackt egal ob im Wiegetritt oder beim normalen ruhigen Pedalieren.

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Mai 2015)

Bei mir war es nach Entlasten des Federwegs, aber nur minimalstem Einfedern. Ist mittlerweile aber so gut wie weg bzw. fällt mir nix mehr auf. Die Lager haben sich warsch. gesetzt.
Ich würd mir drüber keine Gedanken machen solang du nix hörst und warscheinlich auch nichts mehr hören wirst


----------



## Sambaweb (8. Mai 2015)

Das einzig was ich beim Dämpfer wahrnehmen kann ist ein Luftpfeifen beim heftigen zusammendrücken - empfinde ich aber als normal - bei der Gabel vorne nehme ich soweit nichts war auch am Lenkkopf nicht was der ein oder andere beschrieben hat. Ich werde das dann nicht weiter beobachten  Danke dir für deine schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Mai 2015)

Da dieser Neopren-Schutz an der Kettenstrebe nicht gerade eine Schönheit ist, hab ich mir 3M 2228 gekauft. Ist 1,65mm dick und nur zum empfehlen.







Fällt auch kaum auf... zumindest bei der Rahmenfarbe


----------



## Sambaweb (8. Mai 2015)

warum nur oben drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn es mit der Strebe in Berührung kommt dann ausschließlich an der Stelle, bzw. da schlägt sie am meisten auf.
Bin bis vor kurzem komplett ohne Schutz gefahren und hab eig. nichts an Kratzer gesehn.


----------



## TheWho88 (10. Mai 2015)

sebastin* schrieb:


> Montagetermin 12.6.!!! 7 Wochen Lieferzeit



Lass dich überraschen. Ich warte schon 7 Wochen. Jetzt sind's noch ca. 3. Montagetermin wurde schon verschoben.

Status: in Rückstand


----------



## Nigggel (10. Mai 2015)

12.5 eigentlich. Ich habe nochmal angerufen und erfahren, dass es Lieferprobleme mit der Pike gibt. Am 20 sollte es laut Rose aber endlich kommen.


----------



## Sambaweb (11. Mai 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Lass dich überraschen. Ich warte schon 7 Wochen. Jetzt sind's noch ca. 3. Montagetermin wurde schon verschoben.
> 
> Status: in Rückstand





Nigggel schrieb:


> 12.5 eigentlich. Ich habe nochmal angerufen und erfahren, dass es Lieferprobleme mit der Pike gibt. Am 20 sollte es laut Rose aber endlich kommen.



Keine Ahnung was Ihr habt. Ich hab mein Rad im Januar bestellt habe trotzdem 5 Wochen gewartet und bis drei tage vor Lieferung stand dort im Rückstand  klar wird man nervös aber es ist schon Mai und jetzt geht das gute wetter los alle wollen ein Rad haben  macht euch nicht verrückt


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,
nun hat das knacken bei mir angefangen. Bei mir hat das aber definitiv nicht mit Federung zu tun sondern es ist an der stelle wo die gabel im rahmen sitzt (ka wie das genau heißt) somit liegt es bei mir am Lenker an der "Lenkeraufnahme" an den Spacern oder dem Gabelrohr im schlimmsten Fall ist es der rahmen selbst -.-

Es war heute die ganze fahrt über am knacken auf gut 10km und kann es durch Gewichtsverlagerung auf den Lenker rekonstruieren. 
Das Gewicht spielt dabei auch keine rolle denn auch im sitzen knackt es.

Dazu kommt das ich in meiner vorderen felge schon die erste kleine acht drin habe das zu Thema Spank Felgen sind weich kann ich so unterschreiben -.-

Kennt sich jemand mit Garantieabwicklungen bei ROSE aus ich würde es nämlich sonnst zum Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens bringen und mal checken lassen sowie die 8 raus machen lassen. Der Rose E-Mail Service dauert ja immer ewig 

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Nigggel (13. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem alten Rad hatte ich das Problem  auch. Evtl ist es die Gabelkrone. In dem Fall würde ich es zu Rose schicken. Du hast das knacken bestimmt auch bei stärkeren Bremsungen oder?


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Mai 2015)

Muss ich heute mal ausprobieren. Das wäre ja mal richtig kacke  na werde ich dann wohl müssen.


----------



## Nigggel (13. Mai 2015)

Aber bevor du das machst schau mal nach deinem steuerkopflager.


----------



## locke_lancelot (13. Mai 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das ich in meiner vorderen felge schon die erste kleine acht drin habe das zu Thema Spank Felgen sind weich kann ich so unterschreiben -.-



Here the same.
Das knacken hab ich zwar nicht, aber meine Felgen waren auch schon zum neu zentrieren. 
Hatte vorne und hinten leichten Schlag drin, aber fahr jetzt auch nicht sooo Materialschonend


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Mai 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Here the same.
> Das knacken hab ich zwar nicht, aber meine Felgen waren auch schon zum neu zentrieren.
> Hatte vorne und hinten leichten Schlag drin, aber fahr jetzt auch nicht sooo Materialschonend



Ich fahre derzeit eher Materialschonend 

@Nigggel gibt es da sowas wie ne Anleitung zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (13. Mai 2015)

Für das Steuerkopflager? Also einfach die Vorbaukappe und den Vorbau von der Gabel abschrauben. Dann kannst du die Gabel nach unten herausziehen. Oben und unten sind dann jeweils ein Lager. Evtl dann nachfetten. Pass aber auf beim Ausbau,  denn meistens sind auf dem Lager noch zentrierhülsen.  Musst dir dann merken wie die drauf waren.


----------



## locke_lancelot (13. Mai 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit eher Materialschonend



Ach wenn die platt sind gibts halt neue  



Nigggel schrieb:


> Für das Steuerkopflager? Also einfach die Vorbaukappe und den Vorbau von der Gabel abschrauben. Dann kannst du die Gabel nach unten herausziehen. Oben und unten sind dann jeweils ein Lager. Evtl dann nachfetten. Pass aber auf beim Ausbau,  denn meistens sind auf dem Lager noch zentrierhülsen.  Musst dir dann merken wie die drauf waren.



vielleicht knackts bei mir deshalb auch nich da ich das ganze zeug schon auseinander hatte


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Mai 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ach wenn die platt sind gibts halt neue
> 
> 
> 
> vielleicht knackts bei mir deshalb auch nich da ich das ganze zeug schon auseinander hatte



Du hast doch eh ne andere gabel xD

Aber es kann doch keine Lösung sein den krempel alle 200 Km auseinander zu nehmen um es nachzufetten oO


----------



## locke_lancelot (13. Mai 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Du hast doch eh ne andere gabel xD
> 
> Aber es kann doch keine Lösung sein den krempel alle 200 Km auseinander zu nehmen um es nachzufetten oO



Aber trotzdem haben wir ja dieselben Lager am Steuerkopf


----------



## Nigggel (13. Mai 2015)

Beim MTB knackst leider irgendwann immer etwas


----------



## rumag (13. Mai 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Beim MTB knackst leider irgendwann immer etwas


Stimmt. Früher oder später. Egal welche Marke.......


----------



## Sambaweb (15. Mai 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Beim MTB knackst leider irgendwann immer etwas



Das Rad ist ja weder alt noch besonders "extrem" gefahren und an der stelle wo es knackt das empfinde ich doch als sehr störend und es klingt sehr ungesund. Ich lass es halt mal checken und mal sehen ob dann was getauscht werden muss 

Alle meine Räder haben geknackt aber an stellen wo ich es als normal empfunden habe  z.B. Tretlager wenn es langsam kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Sambaweb (15. Mai 2015)

So. Das sagt Rose dazu. Wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen. Evtl. hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> kann es vielleicht sein dass das knacken vom Vorbau kommt, das ist oft eine Ursache für knack Geräusche die aus dem vorderen Bereich kommen. Bei den Laufrädern empfiehlt sich immer ein nachzentrieren, da sich die Speichen oft erst noch setzen und dadurch ein kleiner Achter entstehen kann. Das überprüfen des Knackens und das nachzentrieren ist kostenfrei. Wir können aber keine Kosten von anderen Fahrradhändlern übernehmen. Sie können das Fahrrad abholen lassen über unseren Webshop unter Service / Bikeservice oder Sie können auch einen Termin in unserer Werkstatt in Bocholt machen.[...]


----------



## Nigggel (22. Mai 2015)

Sind das eigentlich die Spank Spike Evo oder die normalen Spike Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (23. Mai 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich die Spank Spike Evo oder die normalen Spike Laufräder?


Bei mir die EVO


----------



## Nigggel (26. Mai 2015)

So meins ist nun endlich auch da. Lager knacken auch ein wenig aber gut.
Es fährt sich sau stark!!  
Ist nicht umsonst in der neuen Freeride als Testsieger gekürt..


----------



## Sambaweb (26. Mai 2015)

So


Nigggel schrieb:


> So meins ist nun endlich auch da. Lager knacken auch ein wenig aber gut.
> Es fährt sich sau stark!!
> Ist nicht umsonst in der neuen Freeride als Testsieger gekürt..



Lenker neu gefettet und schrauben neu angezogen (so die aussage vom Mechaniker)

Knacken wieder weg


freut mich das du auch zufrieden bist


----------



## isartrailsurfer (2. Juni 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand auf tubeless umgerüstet?
> Wollte nächste Woche neue Reifen aufziehen und dann evtl auch direkt umrüsten.


Ich habe beim Jimbo 1 die Standard Conti MK2.  Wisst ihr ob die tubeless ready sind?
Steht nix drauf, da oem. Laut Rose sind die auch mit black chili, steht aber auch nicht drauf. Hm...

Welche Dichtmilch würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Jabberwoky (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn es diese https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Mountain-King-II-ProTection-Faltreifen-p37123/ Reifen sind, dann sind die Tubeless Ready.

Dichtmilch verwende ich persönlich das NoTubes Tire Sealant Reifendichtmittel, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Aber nicht nur der Reifen, auch die Felge sollte Tubeless Ready sein, d.h. abdichten mit leichtem Klebeband reicht aus. Ist meist schon auf den Felgen verbaut. Wenn die Felge nicht Tubeless Ready ist, wird der Aufwand größer. Dann musst Du statt dem leichten Klebeband eine Gummidichtung (ähnlich Schlauch, z.b. https://www.bike-components.de/de/NoTubes/Enduro-Rim-Strip-Felgenband-p14836/) verwenden. Allerdings ist dann hier der Gewichtsvorteil eigentlich gleich null. Das System hatte ich auch an meinem vorigen Rad und das war etwas Tricky oder sogar schwierig den Reifen dann dicht zu bekommen.

Mein persönliches Fazit, Tubeless ja, aber nur wenn Felge und Reifen dafür vorgesehen sind.


----------



## isartrailsurfer (2. Juni 2015)

Hab gerade nachgesehen. Es sind die MK2 RaceSport montiert, obwohl als Performance angegeben.  Das heisst black chili müssten es sein. Aber: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...-reifen-tubeless-mit-milch-fahren/a14283.html
Der RaceSport ist wohl sehr leicht und nicht wirklich tubeless ready. Ich teste mal mit der Stans Milch meinen Lieblingstrail am Zwiesel - da hatte ich bisher immer mit Conti einen Platten :-D
Als Felgen kommen die DT E 1700 zum Einsatz, die sind tl ready.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (4. Juni 2015)

So, erste Probefahrt absolviert. Das ist mein Jimbo 1, welches ich bis 2280€ nach meinen Wünschen getunt habe. 14,24kg in XL inkl. Pedale finde ich schon mal ok. Ich werden die Reifen noch tauschen und tubeless fahren und mir so ca 500g sparen. Mit 13,8kg wiegt das Ding dann kaum mehr als mein Tallboy LTC. Irre!

Was mir gefällt:
Die neue Optik des raw Rahmens. Statt dem Muster in der Biketown ist der Rahmen gebürstet und matt klarlackiert. Sieht geil aus. 
Die Gabel: ist sensibler als meine Pike, schaukelt sich aber mangels lsc etwas auf. 
Der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel, der L/M tune ist mir schon fast zu smooth.  ich nutze aber trotz 30% sag den FW noch nicht aus. Muss noch fine tunen. 
Griffe: klingt blöd, aber ich hatte noch nie so bequeme Griffe wie die Ergon. Hätte mir sowas nie bestellt, aber war ja standardmäßig drauf. 

Was mir nicht so gefällt:
Eigentlich ist mir der Rahmen mit meinen 1,93m etwas zu kurz. Der reach ist mit 459 ok, aber das Oberrohr ist mit den 620mm schon sehr kurz. Das kommt vom flachen Lenk- und dem steilen Sitzwinkel. Ich kompensiere das jetzt mit einem 65mm Vorbau und Sattel 1cm nach hinten. 
Die Leitung der reverb klappert oben kurz nach dem Einlass. Die restlichen Züge machen keinen Mucks. Noch nicht. 

To dos:
Der RF Atlas Lenker wird noch a bissl gekürzt, das Unterrohr abgeklebt, neue Reifen ( bei Rose war nix gscheits lieferbar) und dann schräääääääddddddnnnnnn


----------



## Japawa (5. Juni 2015)

Hey das jimbo sieht klasse aus ! Finde übrigens auch dass das Rad etwas klein ausfällt. In meinem Fall (1,80) ists in l perfekt. Die Gabel find ich nach wie vor Spitze, sackt mir bei langsamen tiefen löchern aber ein wenig zu sehr ein. Es gibt ja jetzt ein Update mit neuer Kartusche für 2015, mit druckstufe. Weiß jemand, ob man die Kartusche einzeln kaufen kann als Tuning?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Juni 2015)

Frag mal bei Shocker Distribution an, soweit ich weiß sind die für den Vertrieb in Europa verantwortlich


----------



## jibber80 (5. Juni 2015)

Mit meinem "Lieblings Onkel "


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. Juni 2015)

Gestern auch nen bischen das wetter genutzt. Nächste Woche wird dann auf Tubeless umgebaut wenn die neuen Reifen da sind


----------



## isartrailsurfer (6. Juni 2015)

Japawa schrieb:


> Finde übrigens auch dass das Rad etwas klein ausfällt. In meinem Fall (1,80) ists in l perfekt. Die Gabel find ich nach wie vor Spitze, sackt mir bei langsamen tiefen löchern aber einbin heute  wenig zu sehr ein. Es gibt ja jetzt ein Update mit neuer Kartusche für 2015, mit druckstufe. Weiß jemand, ob man die Kartusche einzeln kaufen kann als Tuning?


Ja, neue Kartusche , oder neue Gabel. Ich bin heute einen extrem steilen Trail gefahren und die Gabel taucht fast komplett weg. Das kenne ich so von meiner Pike nicht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Juni 2015)

Man kann bei den Xfusion Gabeln Öl in die Luftkammer tun. Das macht die Gabel progressiver und verringert das Durchsacken. 10 ml führen bei meiner Metric schon zu einer deutlichen Veränderung. Am besten mal mit 5 ml anfangen


----------



## Japawa (8. Juni 2015)

Oh Klasse ! Werde ich ausprobieren, habe ohne Ende gabelöl hier von der italienerin.


----------



## locke_lancelot (8. Juni 2015)

Oh das klingt interessant, sobald du es ausprobiert hast, schreib mal obs klappt


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe es schon ausprobiert , allerdings bei der Metric, dürfte aber wurscht sein. Habe 10ml eingefüllt und ein sehr spürbares Ergebnis erhalten. Allerdings wiege ich keine 65kg und dafür war das ein Overkill  ich habs wieder rauslaufen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Man kann bei den Xfusion Gabeln Öl in die Luftkammer tun. Das macht die Gabel progressiver und verringert das Durchsacken. 10 ml führen bei meiner Metric schon zu einer deutlichen Veränderung. Am besten mal mit 5 ml anfangen


Werde ich auch testen, die HLR Kartusche wird es wohl (wenn überhaupt) erst ab Herbst einzeln geben :-(


----------



## isartrailsurfer (10. Juni 2015)

Meine Sweep steht nun aus anderen Gründen für 300€ im Bikemarkt


----------



## TimSugar (12. Juni 2015)

Japawa schrieb:


> Hey das jimbo sieht klasse aus ! Finde übrigens auch dass das Rad etwas klein ausfällt. In meinem Fall (1,80) ists in l perfekt. ....



Ich bin kurz davor mir auch ein UJ zu bestellen und bin nun verunsichert bzgl. der Rahmengröße (bin 1,78m und wollte Größe M bestellen)
Hat jemand sonst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Bike eher klein ausfällt?


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. Juni 2015)

Das einzige was eher klein ausfällt ist das Oberrohr, sonst sind die Werte mit anderen "ähnlichen" Rädern ziemlich gleich. Handelt sich aber um nen Wert von 5-10mm..


----------



## Sambaweb (13. Juni 2015)

TimSugar schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir auch ein UJ zu bestellen und bin nun verunsichert bzgl. der Rahmengröße (bin 1,78m und wollte Größe M bestellen)
> Hat jemand sonst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Bike eher klein ausfällt?



Bin 1,78 und habs in M und finds für mich genauso wie ich's wollte ich empfinde es nicht als zu klein.


----------



## Japawa (13. Juni 2015)

Hey, ich würde auch m nicht ausschließen. In l ist die laufruhe toll aber mit dem flachen Lenker ist mir die Front beim rumradeln zu den Trails ein bisschen zu weit weg. Ich Wechsel jetzt auch bald auf 20 mm rise am Lenker  um das auszugleichen.


----------



## sebastin* (13. Juni 2015)

mein L bei 180cm kommt am Dienstag. habe auch lange überlegt.....werde berichten


----------



## Foxi1988 (15. Juni 2015)

bei 1.78 würd ich definitiv größe m nehmen aber ist geschmackssache


----------



## locke_lancelot (15. Juni 2015)

Bin 1,87 und hab nen "L"er und passt wie angegossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimSugar (15. Juni 2015)

Muchas Gracias für eure Antworten! Habe es mir jetzt in M bestellt, freu mich!


----------



## sebastin* (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo, wollte mir eine tuning satteklemme bestellen,habe aber mein bike sie Tage nicht da. Weiß jnd oder wäre so nett zu messen um mir zu sagen ob 31 oder 34 mm  tausend Dank


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Juni 2015)

Müsste ne 34,9mm Sattelklemme sein. Die Skala vom Messschieber ist leider nichtmehr so ganz lesbar. aber 34mm ist es auf keinen Fall.

Edit:
Das ist die Satteklemme die vormontiert ist und das Maß ist hier auch 34,9mm
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-sattelstuetzklemme-mit-schnellspanner/aid:447684


----------



## sebastin* (23. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## isartrailsurfer (1. Juli 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Das einzige was eher klein ausfällt ist das Oberrohr, sonst sind die Werte mit anderen "ähnlichen" Rädern ziemlich gleich. Handelt sich aber um nen Wert von 5-10mm..


Naja, verglichen mit den neuen langen Geos (zB eines Giant Reign) fehlen dem Jimbo schon eher 30mm Oberrohrlänge. 
Für mich immer noch ein Grund mich demnächst von meinem zu trennen. Der reach ust ok, das eff. Oberrohr mir aber zu kurz. 
By the way: wer hat Interesse an einem Jimbo in XL in raw?


----------



## AlexMTBSport (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie zufrieden seid ihr mir Formula T1? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für XT Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (2. Juli 2015)

sram guide rsc... sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## AlexMTBSport (3. Juli 2015)

Danke Foxi,
werde wohl wegen NSA-Affären und TTIP-Geschichten ohne die Teile auskommen müssen.


----------



## Scholte (3. Juli 2015)

Für einen Aufpreis von 12€ kann man auch die Magura MT5 an sein Bike schrauben lassen. Ich muss sagen die 12€ waren keine Fehlinvestitionen.


----------



## TimSugar (4. Juli 2015)

Scholte schrieb:


> Für einen Aufpreis von 12€ kann man auch die Magura MT5 an sein Bike schrauben lassen. Ich muss sagen die 12€ waren keine Fehlinvestitionen.



nur 12€??? Wie hast Du den Preis erhalten? Zu mir hieß es am Telefon 130 € Aufpreis.


----------



## Scholte (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe das Uncle Jimbo 2 beim 1er sieht es sicher anders aus. Wobei die MT5 dennoch günstiger und nach meinem empfinden stärker als eine XT ist. 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TimSugar (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch das UJ2 bestellt, aber mit XT Bremsen. Die 130 € warens mir nicht wert. Vielleicht sollte ich da aber nochmal anrufen und versuchen zu wechseln. Danke für die Info!


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. Juli 2015)

MT5 bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber Guide RSC und XT nehmen sich beide nix und reichen eig. locker für Enduro / Bikepark aus.
Wenn man mehr Bremskraft braucht dann sollte man sich überlegen ob man sich nicht gleich ne Saint hinschraubt.. oder nen DH-Rad kauft


----------



## Foxi1988 (5. Juli 2015)

Bin schon nen ganzen Tag mit der Guide RSC im Bikepark Geisskopf gewesen und finde sie echt top!
Aber die neue Magura MT5 soll ja auch gut sein und die XT ist ja eh altbewährt.


----------



## pipo_1 (10. Juli 2015)

TimSugar schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir auch ein UJ zu bestellen und bin nun verunsichert bzgl. der Rahmengröße (bin 1,78m und wollte Größe M bestellen)
> Hat jemand sonst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Bike eher klein ausfällt?



Also ich habe mich auch zu 99 % für ein UJ2 entschieden, und für mich ist eher die Größe L passend bei 181cm!


----------



## LANDOs (10. Juli 2015)

Ist denn das neue Uncle Jimbo 2015 nun wirklich soviel besser wie die alte Bauform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (10. Juli 2015)

Nabend Leute,

war gerade ein bischen am rumsurfen und bin dabei auf eine recht neue News gestoßen.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-rockshox-lyrik-and-yari-2015.html

Die neue Lyrik nun in 27,5" und 160-180mm Größe
Das alles bei 2kg

Könnte ich mir recht gut im Jimbo vorstellen.
Vielleicht sogar was fürs neue Soulfire?!


----------



## LANDOs (10. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch immer das Gleiche. Stabil wie ein Panzer und leicht wie eine Feder...


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Juli 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ist denn das neue Uncle Jimbo 2015 nun wirklich soviel besser wie die alte Bauform?



Ich würde sagen die alte Bauform ist keinesfalls schlecht, der neue UJ-Rahmen ist halt etwas leichter, optisch "aktueller" und die Kinematik hat sich ein wenig verbessert.



StillPad schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> war gerade ein bischen am rumsurfen und bin dabei auf eine recht neue News gestoßen.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-rockshox-lyrik-and-yari-2015.html
> ...



die Lyrik-Fangemeinde spaltet sich ja was die neue betrifft. keine 20mm Achsen Option ist doch recht schade für die Gabel. Denke die Pike ist völlig ausreichend im Jimbo, aber fürs Soulfire ist ne günstige Yari bestimmt ne ordentliche Wahl!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (10. Juli 2015)

Falls ihr eine 180er Gabel zum ballern sucht, kann ich die Xfusion Metric empfehlen. Die wiegt zwar so um die 2,3kg, läuft aber wie die hölle 

Und ich vermute mal, dass die Lyrik sich im jimbo ziemlich genau wie die Pike fahren wird, nur schwerer


----------



## StillPad (10. Juli 2015)

Hmm also ich war mir bei der Lyrik nicht sicher.
Im Artikel wird "15x100 or Boost 110 options" erwähnt.
Wenn ich mich gerade nicht täusche hat 20mm 110mm Breite.

Von daher ist mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen das 20mm weg fällt.

Ehrlich gesagt fänd ich das jetzt echt ein Unding. Finde 15mm schon so sinnlos. Wenn nun ein schlechterer Standard ein besseren ablöst stimmt was nicht mehr.


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Juli 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich gerade nicht täusche hat 20mm 110mm Breite.



Das ist richtig, nur Boost 110 hat 15mm.
Ansich ist 15mm nicht verkehrt und eig. auch ausreichend an Steifigkeit für Trailgeballere etc., nur man sollte den Kunden trotzdem die Möglichkeit bieten 20mm Achsen zu verbaun. Aber wenn Sram meint lieber neue Standards als Altbewährtes rauszubringen... Ich bin da zum Glück nicht markengebunden


----------



## StillPad (11. Juli 2015)

Naja ich denke da so an die alte Pike zurück.
Die gabs damals mit 20mm und da hat auch keiner rumgeweint sondern war begeistert wie "Steif" sie war.

Wir haben nun Schnellspanner, 10mm, 15x100, 15x110 und 20mm wenn ich kein vergessen habe.
Da muss man echt Angst haben sich ein Laufradsatz zu kaufen.


----------



## Hüby (11. Juli 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wir haben nun Schnellspanner, 10mm, 15x100, 15x110 und 20mm wenn ich kein vergessen habe.
> Da muss man echt Angst haben sich ein Laufradsatz zu kaufen.



oder eben glei einen mit vernünftigen Naben dann haste derzeit schonma alle möglichkeiten bis auf evl. 15x110 (was sicher aunoch nachkommt)


----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2015)

Naja bisher sind mir nur Hope Naben bekannt die so modular wären.
Habe ich zwar aktuell, aber wieder kaufen würde ich mir die wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Juli 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja bisher sind mir nur Hope Naben bekannt die so modular wären.
> Habe ich zwar aktuell, aber wieder kaufen würde ich mir die wohl nicht.


weil .......... ? Ich würde künftig mich für ....... entscheiden, weil ...... !

So mittendrin aufhören gilt nicht. Wäre da zu Hope schon an Deiner Meinung interessiert. Zumal ich überlege mir einen stabileren LRS bauen zu lassen.


----------



## Hüby (15. Juli 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja bisher sind mir nur Hope Naben bekannt die so modular wären.
> .



evl. die bekanntesten aber nicht einzigsten..  Sun Ringle..Tune..usw


----------



## Hüby (17. Juli 2015)

die von ihm bemängelte DPA könnt man übrigens für 100 eumel in SA umbaun..(ich mag DPA)  http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-rose-uncle-jimbo-2/


----------



## TimSugar (18. Juli 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> die von ihm bemängelte DPA könnt man übrigens für 100 eumel in SA umbaun..(ich mag DPA)



Hast Du genauere Infos dazu? Habe im Internet gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. Juli 2015)

TimSugar schrieb:


> Hast Du genauere Infos dazu? Habe im Internet gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pike-2014-dual-position-in-solo-air-umbauen.690006/


----------



## Hüby (18. Juli 2015)

TimSugar schrieb:


> Hast Du genauere Infos dazu? Habe im Internet gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.



http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...eil-Federeinheit-27-5-Zoll-160-mm--29677.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (19. Juli 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> die von ihm bemängelte DPA könnt man übrigens für 100 eumel in SA umbaun..(ich mag DPA)  http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-rose-uncle-jimbo-2/


Nein, es geht nicht. Weder DPA -> SA, noch anders rum. Leider.


----------



## isartrailsurfer (19. Juli 2015)

Frage zum Monarch Plus. Meiner hat tune L bei der compression und spricht schon sehr soft an. Selbst wenn ich den Hebel auf " firm" lege wippt der Hinterbau noch. 
Wie ist das bei euren monarch plus? Ist bei euch ein grosser Unterschied zwischen den 3 druckstufen modi spürbar?


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Juli 2015)

Unterschied ist spürbar, aber nicht so rießig weil ich den Hinterbau als recht wippfrei empfinde... zumindest im Sitzen.
Überleg mir deswegen noch nen Coil-Dämpfer zu besorgen


----------



## Sambaweb (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ein recht hohes Fahrergewicht (über 100kg) bei mir sind mit 30% sag deutliche Unterschiede spürbar. Auf offen "Wippe" ich deutlich und das geht bei mir im sitzen total in den rücke. Wenn ich ihn zumachen bewegt er sich gefühlt gar nicht (man sieht aber noch eine minimale Wippbewegung) Darum Fahre ich bergab im stehen offen wenn ich es eilig hab geschlossen sonnst auf der mittleren stufe.

Tune Einstellung müsste ich erst nachsehen steht aber M/L (oder L/M) aufm Dämpfer


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Juli 2015)

bin ja gespannt ob das UJ / GC langsam aus dem Sortiment verschwindet 
was ich aber eig. nicht glaube, dafür sind die ´15er Räder zu gut 

Rose Pikes Peak






http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-rose-pikes-peak-prototyp-mit-progeo-system/


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Juli 2015)

Möglich wäre auch das dies eine Produkterweiterung "Carbonrahmen" ist. Allerdings mit neuer aktuellerer Rahmentechnik. Denke die wollen damit den Carbon-Radons und Konsorten Paroli bieten. In diesem Bereich hat Rose "noch" nichts im Programm.

Für mich aber leider nix weil nur 1x11. Das ist für "alte" Männer nix mehr


----------



## Sambaweb (23. Juli 2015)

so für alle interessierten ich war nun am Mittwoch in Bocholt zur Inspektion und mal zum Räder checken.

Das Rad in L wäre auch nicht verkehrt ich finde den unterschied zu M merkt man nicht wirklich  (habe aber nicht drauf gesessen nur daneben gestanden)

Kaput war soweit nichts vorallem nicht das tretlager es war nur diese verschraubung






sagen zumindest die Rose Mechaniker die muss wohl in Zukunft öfter mal gefettet werden. (Ganz wichtig nur Silikon fette verwenden so der Mechaniker)

Sattel ist auch getauscht hab den hintern vermessen lassen  Hab nun einen ergon sattel (modell editiere ich später)

alles in allem bin ich mit den Mitarbeitern und dem Service sehr zufrieden auch wenn ich 45€ für eine Erstinspektion extrem teuer finde.

Aber Bike Town Bocholt ist auf jeden fall einen besuch wert es gibt kostenlosen kaffee


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Juli 2015)

2016er UJ:





Dachte es kriegt andere Streifenfarben, aber doch wieder blau-grün

Das Pikes Peak hat schon irgendwie was. Vorallem mit dem System. Kann mir aber nicht jedes Jahr nen neues Rose kaufen


----------



## Sambaweb (24. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe keinen unterschieden vom 2015 Jimbo zum 2016 ^^


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Juli 2015)

Beim Rahmen wirst auch keinen finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholte (24. Juli 2015)

Es sieht so aus als ob die Bremsleitung wie beim Pikes Peak im Unterrohr eingeführt wir und nicht mehr im Steuerrohr. Aber sonst wird er identisch sein. 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Japawa (27. Juli 2015)

Hey kleines update zur "knackproblematik" des hinterbaus, von der ich berichtet habe. (Knacken beim pedalieren) die Lösung war tatsächlich Dreck in der sattelstütze oder der Klemme. Nachdem ich alles engagiert gesäubert habe, war es weg. Falls einer das gleiche Problem hat...


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

2015- wippe




wippe 2016 anderes design


----------



## isartrailsurfer (5. August 2015)

Sollen se bitte endlich den Rahmen länger machen. OR/ reach beim XL ist zu kurz


----------



## bartos0815 (5. August 2015)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Sollen se bitte endlich den Rahmen länger machen. OR/ reach beim XL ist zu kurz


und das sitzrohr kürzer!


----------



## Evangelion (10. August 2015)

Würdet Ihr eine 125 oder 150 er Rock Shox Stealth nehmen beim UJ?


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. August 2015)

Kommt auf deine Größe bzw Schrittlänge an. Ne 150er bringt dir nix wenn die Sattelstütze auf Anschlag im Rahmen ist und du nicht richtig auf die Pedale bei ausgefahrener Stütze kommst.


----------



## Evangelion (10. August 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Größe bzw Schrittlänge an. Ne 150er bringt dir nix wenn die Sattelstütze auf Anschlag im Rahmen ist und du nicht richtig auf die Pedale bei ausgefahrener Stütze kommst.


Bin 178 groß und habe eine 83 er schrittlänge. Rahmen ist Größe M.


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. August 2015)

Ich denke dass eine 150er gehen sollte, aber da können dir andere User mit nem M Rahmen genauere Infos geben da ich nen L Rahmen hab und keine RS Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimSugar (10. August 2015)

Ich bin 178 und habe das UJ in M. Die 150 Kind Shock LEV find ich perfekt von der Länge her.


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

Hat außer mir auch noch jemand das Problem dass man beim bergabfahren wenns bissl ruppiger wird die innenverlegten
Züge klappern hört?
Wenn ja, wie habt ihr es gelöst?

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. August 2015)

Das ist der Nachteil an innenverlegten Zügen. Bei meinem alten Granite Chief war ein Schaumstoffquader im Unterrohr drin (durchs Steuerrohr wenn die Gabel ausgebaut ist reingeschoben). Das minimiert das Geklapper aber nur.
Mittlerweile hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt, weil meine letzten Rahmen alle innenverlegte Züge hatten


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

Ist echt laut und nervig...
Hab jetzt am Lenker alle Züge paar mm rausgezogen und mit Isolierband umwickelt dass sie
nicht mehr reinrutschen können, jetzt ists bissl besser und klappert nicht mehr so...
aber auch keine dauerlösung


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. August 2015)

Gibt auch noch nen Kabelbinder-Trick: Unten am Eingang hast du bestimmt so eine Kabelklemme mit ner Inbusschraube, oder? Damit kannst du die Züge stramm ziehen und oben am Steuerrohr 2 Kabelbinder dran machen.

so in etwa:


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

Das versteh ich leider grad nicht 
Unten mit der Kabelklemme die Züge stramm ziehen und wie meinst das mit den 2 Kabelbindern am Steuerrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (26. August 2015)

Die Kabelbinder haben die selbe Funktion wie das Isolierband, die Züge sollen nicht reinrutschen. Sodass die Züge im Unterrohr straff gezogen sind und nichtmehr rumbaumeln.

Also erst unten die Klemme im Rahmen fixieren mit den 2 "Haltenasen". Dann oben anziehen damit die Züge gespannt sind und die Kabelbinder bis zum Rahmen ranschieben und zuziehen. Der 2. Kabelbinder ist denke ich nur zur Sicherung.


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

ah...ja so ähnlich hab ichs jetzt eh gemacht...erst isolierband rum und dann kabelbinder


----------



## Sambaweb (28. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr eine 125 oder 150 er Rock Shox Stealth nehmen beim UJ?


ich weiß die frage ist schon bisschen her ich bin 178 mit ca 80 cm Schrittlänge hab das Rad in M und die Sattelstütze als 125 mir reicht das voll ausgefahren mehr als dicke aus um gesund zu Pedalieren (knie kann auch ausersehen nicht durchgedrückt werden) und es klemmt auch nichts ab oder so und wenn ich sie einfahre kann ich entspannt sitzen und aufm Boden stehen mit den Füßen. Länger würde bei meiner Größe überhaupt keinen sinn machen Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas  wenn nicht schon zu spät


----------



## Evangelion (28. August 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> ich weiß die frage ist schon bisschen her ich bin 178 mit ca 80 cm Schrittlänge hab das Rad in M und die Sattelstütze als 125 mir reicht das voll ausgefahren mehr als dicke aus um gesund zu Pedalieren (knie kann auch ausersehen nicht durchgedrückt werden) und es klemmt auch nichts ab oder so und wenn ich sie einfahre kann ich entspannt sitzen und aufm Boden stehen mit den Füßen. Länger würde bei meiner Größe überhaupt keinen sinn machen Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas  wenn nicht schon zu spät


Hi, kein Problem. Hab nun die 150 er drin.


----------



## Evangelion (28. August 2015)

Anbei mal ein Bild vom Jimbo.


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein Bild vom Jimbo.


Wie kann man(n) nur die Anbauteile in ROT machen, dass beißt sich doch total mit dem Blau an der Wippe und dem Blau an der Pike-Kappe. Mann .... Mann ... blau hättest das machen sollen. 

Hrrr hrrrr....... Spaß. Das Rot sieht sehr edel aus. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und weicht von der breiten Masse ab.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (31. August 2015)

@Evangelion 
Das Rad sieht cool aus! 
Dies wäre außer Griffe auch "meine" Farbkombi!


----------



## Evangelion (31. August 2015)

AlexMTBSport schrieb:


> @Evangelion
> Das Rad sieht cool aus!
> Dies wäre außer Griffe auch "meine" Farbkombi!


Ja, die sind ein Tick zu hell....


----------



## cauw (1. September 2015)

Hat einer das raw Bike mit den grünen Spank-Teilen?
Enstpricht das Grün auf der Rose Seite der Realität?


----------



## Evangelion (1. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (1. September 2015)

Ey das kenn ich


----------



## Jenzo (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe es in RAW mit den Grünen Anbauteilen... Mir gefällts...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Oktober 2015)

Jenzo schrieb:


> Mir gefällts...


Mir auch ......


----------



## pipo_1 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde die Farbkombi Raw/grün absolut toll! Es war für mich auch eine super schwere Entscheidung zwischen dem Slide Carbon und dem Uncle Jimbo, aber das Carbon hat ganz knapp gewonnen! Für mich persönlich gabs aber bei der Auswahl keinen Verlierer! Beides absolute Top-Räder!!


----------



## Jenzo (9. Oktober 2015)

Absolut! Ich hatte vorher auch ein Slide, zwar kein Carbon aber auch das war ein super tolles Bike. 
Jetzt ist es ein Rose geworden weil ich die Marke einfach sympathisch fand, und nicht so weit weg von Bocholt wohne. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## isartrailsurfer (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich verkaufe meinen Lieblingsonkel im Dezember. Meldet Euch bei Interesse.
Jimbo in XL mit folgenden Teilen
Pike DPA ( mit Token, funkt mE besser als meine SA)
DT Swiss E1700
Deore Bremse,
SLX Kurbel, Shifter und Umwerfer
XT Kassette und Kette
Reverb 150mm
Respond Vorbau in 60mm, entgegen der Abb ist ein Answer ProTaper SL Carbon in 780mm verbaut.
Acros AFlat Pedale in rot

NP > 2600 EUR
VB 2200 EUR


----------



## Nigggel (10. Oktober 2015)

hallo isartrailsurfer,
welche Tokens hast du denn in der Pike? Hast du ne Adresse für den Shop?


----------



## AlexMTBSport (19. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade UJ 2 2016 im Rose-Konfigurator gesehen. Im Vergleich zu UJ 2 2015 hat der 409,- Teuros zugelegt.


----------



## 2ndframe (19. Oktober 2015)

Es ist v.a. nicht mehr "konfigurierbar"... ?!?
Nur mit Formula Bremse? Neeeee Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholte (19. Oktober 2015)

Das dauert sicher noch eine Weile bis im Konfigurator alle Bauteile hinterlegt sind. Wobei ich gerade nicht traurig bin das 2015 Modell zu besitzen. Hat sich ja nicht viel verändert am 2016.  

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Oktober 2015)

letztes Jahr hats auch ewig gedauert bis der Konfigurator komplett funktionierte.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (19. Oktober 2015)

*@Scholte*
Geo hat sich beim UI 2016 etwas verändert. Oberrohr ist etwas länger geworden.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. Oktober 2015)

2ndframe schrieb:


> Es ist v.a. nicht mehr "konfigurierbar"... ?!?
> Nur mit Formula Bremse? Neeeee Danke!!!


Hallo, 
gerne könnt ihr unseren Radverkauf kontaktieren, wenn ihr spezielle Wünsche zur Konfiguration habt. Unsere Kollegen können verschiedene Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten aufnehmen, die im Online-Konfigurator noch nicht gepflegt sind. Das Bike wird voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen für den Online-Konfigurator freigeschaltet. 

Viele Grüße
Julia


----------



## Maxid (20. Oktober 2015)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gerne könnt ihr unseren Radverkauf kontaktieren, wenn ihr spezielle Wünsche zur Konfiguration habt. Unsere Kollegen können verschiedene Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten aufnehmen, die im Online-Konfigurator noch nicht gepflegt sind. Das Bike wird voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen für den Online-Konfigurator freigeschaltet.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Julia



Als ob bei den Preisen sich hier noch so viele ein Rose konfigurieren wollen. Billiger wird es durch ne andere Bremse wohl nicht


----------



## AlexMTBSport (20. Oktober 2015)

Es wäre gut, wenn man die Pike als Solo Air Version haben könnte und Magura MT5 Bremse. 
Ich glaube es ist wegen den neuen Shimano XT Komponenten teurerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (20. Oktober 2015)

AlexMTBSport schrieb:


> Habe gerade UJ 2 2016 im Rose-Konfigurator gesehen. Im Vergleich zu UJ 2 2015 hat der 409,- Teuros zugelegt.



Hat aber nichts damit zu tun das es aktuell zehn Prozent auf die 2015er Modelle gibt? Kenne die alten Preise nicht.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (21. Oktober 2015)

Weiß einer ob, der UI 2015 Press-fit-Tretlager hat?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. Oktober 2015)

AlexMTBSport schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob, der UI 2015 Press-fit-Tretlager hat?


Hallo Alex,
der Rahmen hat das Press-fit-Tretlager. 
Viele Grüße
Julia


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. Oktober 2015)

@RoseBikesTech Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das Uncle Jimbo 2015 2 zu kaufen
Allerdings sind die Laufräder nicht mehr konfigurierbar.
Welche stehen mir dort zu Auswahl für Shimano XT 2-fach oder 1-fach SRAM X01 (Spank nicht kompatibel mit 1 fach)?
Und welche Aufpreise fallen an?

Über eine Empfehlung von den UJ Besitzern wäre ich auch ganz dankbar.
Bin mir auch noch unschlüssig ob sich die X01 gegenüber der XT lohnt (450€ Mehrpreis, bitte keine 1-fach, 2-fach Diskussion)
Könnte mir vorstellen beides zu fahren. Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied bei der gesamten Gruppe? Performance? Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit 1-fach.


----------



## Nigggel (22. Oktober 2015)

Also die Spank Laufräder haben mir bis jetzt einen guten Dienst erwiesen. 
War dieses Jahr oft im Bikepark und die sehen trotzdem noch wie am ersten Tag aus. Könnten ein bisschen leichter sein, aber dafür hast du was richtig stabiles. Der LRS ist jedoch nicht 1-fach kompatibel.


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. Oktober 2015)

Rose empfiehlt laut Größenrechner bei allen Schrittlängen einen 50mm Vorbau, nie den 35mm.
Geht der Trend nicht zum kurzen Vorbau?
Bin 185 bei SL 89. Würde den L Rahmen nehmen
Langer oder kurzer Vorbau?

Hat jemand von euch versucht die Solo Air Variante der Pike statt die Dual Position im UJ zu bekommen?
Rose hat ja beide Gabeln einzeln im Shop


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Oktober 2015)

Mußte den LRS wohl nochmal nachzentrieren lassen, aber seit dem hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr und alles läuft bestens.
Heute auf Tubeless umgebaut und alles auf Anhieb sofort dicht. 



Nigggel schrieb:


> ... Der LRS ist jedoch nicht 1-fach kompatibel.



Warum nicht? Entweder haust du die 8000der Shimano drauf -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kassette-CS-M8000-11-fach-Modell-2016-p43966/ 
oder du holst dir nen anderen Adapter für die Nabe -> http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/freilaufkoerper-spank-spoon-sram-xd/106798.html


----------



## Evangelion (22. Oktober 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Rose empfiehlt laut Größenrechner bei allen Schrittlängen einen 50mm Vorbau, nie den 35mm.
> Geht der Trend nicht zum kurzen Vorbau?
> Bin 185 bei SL 89. Würde den L Rahmen nehmen
> Langer oder kurzer Vorbau?
> ...


Ich wollte damals auch die Solo Air. Ist nicht machbar laut Verkäufer. Warum wurde mir leider nicht gesagt. Ich würde es erstmal mit dem langen Vorbau probieren, in den ersten 4 Wochen kannst du kostenlos den Vorbau ändern.


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Oktober 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Rose empfiehlt laut Größenrechner bei allen Schrittlängen einen 50mm Vorbau, nie den 35mm.
> Geht der Trend nicht zum kurzen Vorbau?
> Bin 185 bei SL 89. Würde den L Rahmen nehmen
> Langer oder kurzer Vorbau?
> ...



Hab ungefähr sie selben Maße wie du und einen L Rahmen mit nem 50ger Vorbau. Ich glaub nen 35ger wäre mir zu kurz


----------



## AlexMTBSport (22. Oktober 2015)

Wollte ich auch Pike Solo Air haben, habe mich beraten lassen in Bike-Town in Bocholt. Die Antwort war es ist nicht möglich, obwohl man die Gabel im Shop hat. Warum? Ja, weil man die Gabel laut dem Berater beim Großhändler einzeln bestellen muss. Da kriegen die andere Konditionen + Lagerkosten usw. Wenn ich die einbauen lasse, würde es mir über 500,- zusätzlich kosten.
Ich habe das Angebot dankend abgelehnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (22. Oktober 2015)

AlexMTBSport schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch Pike Solo Air haben, habe mich beraten lassen in Bike-Town in Bocholt. Die Antwort war es ist nicht möglich, obwohl man die Gabel im Shop hat. Warum? Ja, weil man die Gabel laut dem Berater beim Großhändler einzeln bestellen muss. Da kriegen die andere Konditionen + Lagerkosten usw. Wenn ich die einbauen lasse, würde es mir über 500,- zusätzlich kosten.
> Ich habe das Angebot dankend abgelehnt ...



Das würde ich auch dankend ablehnen für 500€ 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Dual Position?


----------



## AlexMTBSport (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe noch kein Rad gekauft, überlege den Tyee zu nehmen, da geht Solo Air und Magura MT5 im Tyee Free.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (22. Oktober 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> @RoseBikesTech Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das Uncle Jimbo 2015 2 zu kaufen
> Allerdings sind die Laufräder nicht mehr konfigurierbar.
> Welche stehen mir dort zu Auswahl für Shimano XT 2-fach oder 1-fach SRAM X01 (Spank nicht kompatibel mit 1 fach)?
> Und welche Aufpreise fallen an?
> ...


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. Oktober 2015)

@AlexMTBSport das Tyee habe ich mir auch im Free zusammen gestellt, allerdings ist dieses gut 400 Euro teurer und das UJ gerade echt günstig durch den Rabatt auf das 2015er Modell. Ich würde es mit Solo Air sofort bestellen.

@RoseBikesTech kann ich von der Pike RCT3 Dual Position ( 759€ im Rose Shop)auf die Pike RCT3 Solo Air (799€ im Rose Shop) wechseln? Den Mehrpreis von 40€ würde ich übernehmen


----------



## AlexMTBSport (22. Oktober 2015)

@JohnnyRider Ja, es stimmt durch 10% Rabatt ist UJ 2 rund 400,- günstiger. Wenn Pike Solo Air und DT Swiss E1700 LRS auswählbar wären, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch den UJ 2 bestellen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (23. Oktober 2015)

@RoseBikesTech kann ich von der Pike RCT3 Dual Position ( 759€ im Rose Shop)auf die Pike RCT3 Solo Air (799€ im Rose Shop) wechseln? Den Mehrpreis von 40€ würde ich übernehmen[/QUOTE]
Hallo Johnny, 

Alex hat Recht - ein Wechsel auf die Pike RCT 3 Solo Air Federgabel wäre mit den höheren Kosten verbunden und wäre mit 40,00 € nicht ausgeglichen. 

Viele Grüße
Julia


----------



## JohnnyRider (23. Oktober 2015)

"Die gewünschte Pike Gabel aus unserem Sortiment mit Solo Air hätte einen Mehrpreis von 513 €.
Bei der Vorbaulänge können wir 50 mm empfehlen, da die 35 mm Variante für Ihre Körpergröße zu kurz ist."
Aus dem Email Chat mit dem Berater


----------



## JohnnyRider (27. Oktober 2015)

hab mein UJ2  Raw Finsh Größe L mit einigen Konfigurationen (Schaltgruppe XT, Bremsen XT, LRS DT Swiss E 1700, SDG Surcuit MTN Sattel, Vorne High Roller, Hinten Ardent Reifen, Rest soweit Standard) bestellt. Bin mal auf das Gewicht des Aufbaus bespannt.
Verbaut wird laut Berater am Telefon bereits die 2016er Pike RCT3 2P, die ab sofort auch mit Tokens konfigurierbar ist. Freut mich! 
Ist jemand so nett und misst mir den Umfang der Kettenstrebe und die effektive Länge, für die man einen Kettenstrebenschutz anbringen kann, an einem L Rahmen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Oktober 2015)

Dort ist doch einer dran, oder wollste den ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (27. Oktober 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Dort ist doch einer dran, oder wollste den ändern?



danke für die Info, hab auf der Website in der Farbe Raw keinen erkannt...
Wie sieht es mit sonstigem Rahmenschutz aus? Unterrohr? Reibstellen mit Zügen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Oktober 2015)

Eine Seite vorher siehst du eins in Raw mit Kettenstrebenschutz, das ist der Originale von Rose -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uncle-jimbo-2015.700207/page-34#post-13289632

Auf meinem war kein sonstiger Rahmenschutz drauf, hab an den üblichen Reibstellen so wie am Unterrohr den AMS FrameGuard drauf


----------



## JohnnyRider (29. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Bikepark Freigabe aus?


----------



## Evangelion (30. Oktober 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Bikepark Freigabe aus?


Also ich habe damals den Verkäufer erzählt was ich alles vorhabe,  darunter habe ich auch Bikepark erwähnt. Er meinte das sei kein Problem, man muss es natürlich nicht übertreiben. Wenn du viel im Bikepark fahren solltest würde ich dann doch eher zum Soul Fire oder Unchainted greifen. Aber zum gelegentlichen Bikepark Besuch kommst du auch mit dem Jimbo gut zurecht.


----------



## JohnnyRider (30. Oktober 2015)

Gelegentlich trifft es bei mir gut


----------



## locke_lancelot (1. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo genaue NM Angaben wie man die Schrauben an den Lager festschrauben sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (1. November 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> danke für die Info, hab auf der Website in der Farbe Raw keinen erkannt...
> Wie sieht es mit sonstigem Rahmenschutz aus? Unterrohr? Reibstellen mit Zügen?



Hier mal nen Pic vom AMS Frame Guard, an den restlichen Stellen hab ich den Durchsichtigen dran geklebt


----------



## Zeiglist (2. November 2015)

Vor dem Kauf eines UJ's 2015 habe ich noch zwei Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

1. 
Gibt es in der Performance Unterschiede zum 2016er Modell z.B. durch die neue Wippe oder ist das nur design?
   -> In der letzten Bike ist das UJ 2016 ja im Testsieger geworden, ich sehe im Fahrwerk sowie in den Geometrieangaben keinen Unterschied zum Vorjahr.

2.


StillPad schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn die nun um 8% die Preise erhöhen und ende des Jahres die Modelle wieder für 20% weniger ...



War es bisher üblich, dass der Preis noch auf 20% Rabatt gegen Jahresende fällt?

Beste Grüße
Zeiglist


----------



## JohnnyRider (3. November 2015)

Zeiglist schrieb:


> 2.
> War es bisher üblich, dass der Preis noch auf 20% Rabatt gegen Jahresende fällt?



Der Aktuelle Rabatt auf das 2015er Modell liegt bei 10%. Wenn man sich andere Modelle von Rose anschaut, sieht man, dass auch nicht alle 2015er reduziert wurden. Kann also sein, dass es beim 2016 nächstes Jahr im Herbst nicht einen solchen Rabatt gibt.
Die Preise zum 2016er sind schon deutlich gestiegen, bei etwa selber Ausstattung kostet das UJ2 nun 2999 anstatt 2599 (2331 im Sale). Natürlich sind die Parts neuer: neue 11 fach Shimano usw.

Für meinen Teil hat mich die Preisanhebung der meisten Hersteller zum Jahr 2016 dazu bewegt, noch das 2015er im Sale zu kaufen.
Zu 1. kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. November 2015)

Zeiglist schrieb:


> 1.
> Gibt es in der Performance Unterschiede zum 2016er Modell z.B. durch die neue Wippe oder ist das nur design?
> -> In der letzten Bike ist das UJ 2016 ja im Testsieger geworden, ich sehe im Fahrwerk sowie in den Geometrieangaben keinen Unterschied zum Vorjahr.



Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass das nen Unterschied in der Performance ausmacht. Die Anlenkung ist ja gleich.
Das Kabelgeklappere wurde auch reduziert... oben am Unterrohr siehst man so eine "Klemmung" der Leitungen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (5. November 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ich habe ein recht hohes Fahrergewicht (über 100kg) bei mir sind mit 30% sag deutliche Unterschiede spürbar. Auf offen "Wippe" ich deutlich und das geht bei mir im sitzen total in den rücke. Wenn ich ihn zumachen bewegt er sich gefühlt gar nicht (man sieht aber noch eine minimale Wippbewegung) Darum Fahre ich bergab im stehen offen wenn ich es eilig hab geschlossen sonnst auf der mittleren stufe.
> 
> Tune Einstellung müsste ich erst nachsehen steht aber M/L (oder L/M) aufm Dämpfer



was hat die Tune Einstellung zu bedeuten? Kann man die beim Kauf festlegen? (Vom Gewicht abhängig?)


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/

Der Tune wird in Zusammenarbeit Rahmenhersteller/Dämpferhersteller speziell auf den Rahmen angepasst. Hat also nichts mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun. Das Fahrergewicht wird über den Luftdruck eingestellt.

Zitat aus dem Link:
_Jeder Fullsuspension Rahmen bildet eine Einheit mit dem Federbein. Es ist als ein Konzept anzusehen. Die Rahmenkonstruktion kann noch so gut sein, funktioniert aber bescheiden mit dem falschen Dämpfer set up. Deshalb ist es so enorm wichtig zusammen mit dem Rahmenhersteller ein optimales Setup für den Dämpfer zu ermitteln._


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. November 2015)

OOOOOder man kauft einfach einen Dämpfer, dessen Federkennlinie zum Hinterbau passt und den man vernünftig einstellen kann  Zumindest, wenn man mit dem Stock-Dämpfer unzufrieden ist


----------



## JohnnyRider (6. November 2015)

@Jabberwoky  Danke für die informative und kurze Antwort!


----------



## JohnnyRider (8. November 2015)

Wie viele Spacer fahrt ihr unter dem Vorbau?
185 bei SL89 Rahmengröße L 
Bin mir unsicher, ob ich mehr als 10mm bestellen soll, um dann nachher doch zu kürzen...


----------



## Jabberwoky (9. November 2015)

Nimm doch die längste Version mit den meisten Spacern. Beim GC2 waren das 2x10 und 1x5. Dann kannst Du nachher in aller Ruhe Deine Höhe ermitteln und das Gabelrohr dann wenn nötig kürzen.

Gabelrohr kürzen geht hinterher immer noch. Gabelrohr verlängern ...... eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeiglist (9. November 2015)

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, würde ich bei deiner Größe mindestens 20 mm nehmen. So werden die Strive bei Canyon auch ausgeliefert.
Ich habe es mit 15 mm genommen, weil ich mit 171 cm, SL 81 - 82 cm und Ramengröße M schon einen für mich eher hohen Ramen fahren und werde die Gabel bei Bedarf dann kürzen, oder einfach einen der Spacer über dem Vorbau anbringen.
Ist aber auch viel persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## locke_lancelot (9. November 2015)

War heute bei Rose und hab mal nach den genauen Drehmomentangaben gefragt, leider gibts da nichts genaues was 
man mir sagen konnte.


----------



## JohnnyRider (20. November 2015)

Ist der Alu raw Rahmen matt?
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lackpflege (Wachs oder ähnliches).


----------



## Zeiglist (20. November 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Ist der Alu raw Rahmen matt?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lackpflege (Wachs oder ähnliches).



Antwort von Rose:



RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Das Raw Finish / Silver wird mit einem leicht matten Klarlack zum Schutz überzogen. Bei dem Dekor handelt es sich um Aufkleber, welche sich ebenfalls unter dem matten Klarlack befinden.


----------



## Zeiglist (21. November 2015)

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt noch ein 2015er Uncle Jimbo in S oder M im Angebot zu kaufen sollte jetzt zuschlagen.
Es ist wohl nur noch je eins in den Größen verfügbar.


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2015)

Und bitte sofort die Lager nachfetten. Meine sind alle hinüber


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. November 2015)

@locke_lancelot  wie hast du das gemacht? Ich hab zwar kein Jimbo aber mein Granite Chief von 2012 hat wahrscheinlich die besten Lager auf dem Planeten  noch nciht einmal gewechselt und immer noch top


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @locke_lancelot  wie hast du das gemacht? Ich hab zwar kein Jimbo aber mein Granite Chief von 2012 hat wahrscheinlich die besten Lager auf dem Planeten  noch nciht einmal gewechselt und immer noch top



Sei Froh, ich war nen bischen erschrocken als ich meine geöffnet hab.
Hier ists ganz gut erklärt:


----------



## JohnnyRider (21. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Und bitte sofort die Lager nachfetten. Meine sind alle hinüber





locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Sei Froh, ich war nen bischen erschrocken als ich meine geöffnet hab.



definiere "hinüber" bitte.
Hast du Bilder von deinen Lagern gemacht? Was hat dich da so erschrocken?
Waren sie gerostet oder Dreck/Abrieb zwischen den Kugeln? (das wäre fatal)
Oder war dort einfach nicht so eine riesige Fettpackung in den Lager? (das wäre nicht so tragisch. Kugellager werden generell nicht stark gefettet, am MTB macht man es hauptsächlich um das Eindringen von Schmutz zu verhindern)
Ich werde meine NEUEN Kugellager ganz sicher nicht öffnen ...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/bike_wissen/bike-pflege-richtig-fetten-+-schmieren/a565.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (22. November 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> definiere "hinüber" bitte.
> Hast du Bilder von deinen Lagern gemacht?



Hab mal schnell ein paar Bilder der Lager gemacht, da das Bike noch auseinander gebaut hier liegt.
Ich hab die Lager allerdings schon sauber gemacht, nach dem öffnen sah es schlimmer aus.

Lager im Hauptrahmen:





Lager in den seitlichen Befestigungen:




Lager in der hinteren Schwinge:


 



Die Lager lassen sich nicht mehr drehen, aber sobald man die Gleitbuchsen wieder drüber steckt, machts den Eindruck
das wieder alles läuft:








Also auch mal die Gleitbuchsen rausnehmen und gucken!
Das Bike hat noch nie einen Hochdruckreiniger gesehen und beim Putzen wird auch nur mit einer Brause abgespritzt und nie direkt auf
die Lager. Habs am Mittwoch erst von Rose abgeholt weil es dort zur Erstinspektion war. Werd wohl die Woche nochmal hin müssen um das zu klären.


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. November 2015)

Das sieht echt nicht schön aus. Ich bin gespannt was Rose dazu sagt.
Ob das normal ist in dem Zeitraum, in dem du das Rad bisher gefahren bist?!
Wie viel bist du denn schon damit gefahren?


----------



## Zeiglist (22. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Lager im Hauptrahmen:



Das Tretlager auf deinem ersten Bild ist doch ein Hollowtech II mit BSA-Gewinde oder nicht?!

Aber ich dachte es hat ein Pressfit:



RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> der Rahmen hat das Press-fit-Tretlager.



Das kann doch nicht mit der Auswahl der Tretkurbel zusammenhängen, der Ramen gibt doch vor ob Gewinde oder nicht?!


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. November 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Das sieht echt nicht schön aus. Ich bin gespannt was Rose dazu sagt.
> Ob das normal ist in dem Zeitraum, in dem du das Rad bisher gefahren bist?!
> Wie viel bist du denn schon damit gefahren?



Habs seit Ende März und es wurde normal bewegt, nichts besonderes.
Geputzt wurde es so alle drei Wochen, aber wie gesagt nie mit nem Hochdruckreiniger und nie mit nem Strahl direkt auf die Lager.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt 




Zeiglist schrieb:


> Das Tretlager auf deinem ersten Bild ist doch ein Hollowtech II mit BSA-Gewinde oder nicht?!
> 
> Aber ich dachte es hat ein Pressfit:
> 
> ...



Im Rahmen selber ist ein Pressfit 30 lager drin. Bei mir ist ein Sram Adapter PF30 zu BSA drin
-> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlageradapter-Pressfit-30-auf-BSA-p30358/


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. November 2015)

D.h. den Adapter hast du selbst reingemacht oder ist das so original?


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. November 2015)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> D.h. den Adapter hast du selbst reingemacht oder ist das so original?



Ist komplett original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (23. November 2015)

So war heute bei Rose, der komplette Lagersatz samt neue Buchsen und allem drum und dran kostet 75€.
Bin dann mit dem doch recht freundlichen Mitarbeiter so verblieben das ich mir die Lager selber im Netz bestelle und sie mir
die ohne Termin eben schnell für ne schmale Mark wechseln


----------



## Zeiglist (23. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ist komplett original



Danke, damit hast du mir geholfen doch die XT Kurbel zu nehmen -> gut 200 Gramm gespart -> mehr Kuchen !!!  und so kann man selbst das Tretlager tauschen und muss nicht zum Bikeladen nur wegen der Lagerpresse.

Da hast du wohl Pech mit Wassereinlagerung gehabt, normalerweise sollten die doch locker 2 Jahre halten wenn man nicht im Salzwasser unterwegs ist.
Hast du das ursprünglich durch Performance oder akustisch gemerkt?

Sind das alles die gleichen Lager oder kannst du uns sagen welche verbaut sind, dann kann man schon bestellen bevor es soweit ist?


----------



## locke_lancelot (23. November 2015)

Habs durch zufall gemerkt, da ich lager vorm Winter mal kontrollieren wollte.
Verbaut sind:
2x 6902
2x 6802
8x 6800

genauer kann ich es aber sagen wenn die neuen drin sind und alles glatt lief


----------



## JohnnyRider (23. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> So war heute bei Rose, der komplette Lagersatz samt neue Buchsen und allem drum und dran kostet 75€.
> Bin dann mit dem doch recht freundlichen Mitarbeiter so verblieben das ich mir die Lager selber im Netz bestelle und sie mir
> die ohne Termin eben schnell für ne schmale Mark wechseln



So ein Schaden geht nicht komplett auf Garantie?


----------



## locke_lancelot (23. November 2015)

Naja die Lager sind halt verschleißteile, schön find ichs auch nich aber das ich die Lager jetzt selbst kaufe und die mir die eben
schnell einbauen, damit kann ich leben. Kosten ja nich die Welt, und weit hab ichs bis Rose gott sein dank auch nich.


----------



## JohnnyRider (23. November 2015)

Verschleiß von Lagern nach einer Saison? 
Ich halte das nicht für normal
Ob das relativ günstig ist oder nicht, spielt ja keine Rolle.


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. November 2015)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Nur was willst da machen? Da ich das Bike bis zum WE wieder zusammen haben will lass ich die eben wechseln. Das nächste mal mach ichs selber, und eine Inspektion bei Rose wird es auch wohl nicht nochmal sehen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Verbaut sind:
> 2x 6902
> 2x 6802
> 8x 6800



Ich zitier mich mal selbst, Lager sind drin und passen.
Jetzt heißts wieder zusammen bauen


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. November 2015)

..... und Du bekommst das wieder so hin, dass das hinterher wieder ein Mountainbike ist?  Eine Kurbel fehlt ja schon 

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ..... und Du bekommst das wieder so hin, dass das hinterher wieder ein Mountainbike ist?  Eine Kurbel fehlt ja schon
> 
> Viel Spaß beim basteln



Jetzt wo du es sagst, wo is die Kurbel hin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (1. Februar 2016)

Tag Zusammen,

bin seit ein paar Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Uncle Jimbo 2 2015. Super Bike, bin sehr zufrieden nach den ersten fahrten. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Kette läuft in der Kombi großes Ritzel kleines Blatt sehr dicht am Reifen (2,4 Trail King) und berührt diesen fast. Jetzt hab ich den Verdacht, das die Kettenlinie (Race Face Respond 2-fach Kurbel) nicht korrekt eingestellt ist. Was habt Ihr den so für ein Maß bei der Kettenlinie? Zum Vergleich.
Werde bei meinem Rad nachher mal messen.


----------



## Nigggel (1. Februar 2016)

Moin,
gute Wahl!  
Bei mir ist die Kette auch ziemlich nah am 2.4 Trailking. Aber nicht soweit,  dass sie sich berühren würden. Fahre allerdings mit einer xt Kurbel. 
Kann später auch mal nachmessen


----------



## Axl_S (1. Februar 2016)

So, hab in der Mittagspause mal gemessen und mein Verdacht erhärtet sich. Auch wenn ich zu Ungunsten meines Verdachts messe, liege ich bei etwa 47,5mm von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte zwischen den Kettenblättern.

Auf der Nichtantriebsseite sind 4 weiße und 1 schwarzer Spacer verbaut, auf der Kurbelseite, soweit man das im eingbauten Zustand sehen kann 1 Schwarzer. 

Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass sich der Umwerfer unheimlich schlecht zufriedenstellend einstellen lässt.

Ich denke, ich werd das in jedem Fall mal umbauen, wäre aber klasse noch ein paar Meinungen oder Ergebnisse eurer Messung oder Spacerzählung zu erhalten.


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. Februar 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werd das in jedem Fall mal umbauen, wäre aber klasse noch ein paar Meinungen oder Ergebnisse eurer Messung oder Spacerzählung zu erhalten.



Ich kann heut Nachmittag/Abend mal eben bei mir nach messen. Werde berichten


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. Februar 2016)

So ich messe grob bei mir 49,5mm.
so siehts aus mit nem Hans Dampf in 2,35 , vorne kleinste und hinten größte:


----------



## Axl_S (5. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Bilder und das nachmessen. Bei mir ist das deutlich dichter am Reifen, aber der Trailking ist auch breiter. Hatte inzwischen auch  Kontakt mit Rose und scheinbar ist das richtig. Mir kommts zwar weiterhin komisch vor, auch weil die Kettenlinie laut Raceface Datenblatt größer sein müsste, aber seis drum.


----------



## Axl_S (24. Februar 2016)

Mein Bike war jetzt zwischenzeitlich noch einmal bei Rose und die Kettenlienie wurde u.A. auch verschoben, allerdings haben die Kurbeln jetzt unterschiedliche Abstände zum Rahmen, rechts (Antriebsseite) 5cm und links 4cm
vielleicht könnte hier noch einmal jemand bei seinem Rad nachmessen und mir eine Rückmedlung geben, danke schon mal .


----------



## JohnnyRider (25. Februar 2016)

Servus,
ich hab eine Frage: Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 80kg und fahre den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 mit 240 psi (ca 22% Sag).
Empfohlen sind ja 25-30% und trotzdem wippt der Hinterbau mit geschlossener Plattform für mich deutlich spürbar.
Was kann ich tun? Spacer einbauen?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (26. Februar 2016)

Wiegeschritt oder sitzend fahrend ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (26. Februar 2016)

Im Wiegetritt wippt ein Enduro eig. immer. Selbst mit geschlossener Druckstufe.
Wenn es im Sitzen bei dir stark wippen sollte, dann mach die Druckstufe zu. Dann sollte es besser sein.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja wohl mehr als pauschal... Außerdem galt die Frage @JohnnyRider 
Also als ich mit dem Jimbo gefahren bin hat es bei offener Druckstufe und ca. 30% SAG kaum gewippt. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich von meinem Torque einfach schlimmeres gewohnt binn.

@JohnnyRider Wenn das Mopped bei dir im Sitzen, mit geschlossener Druckstufe und so wenig SAG stark wippt ist da irgendwas faul. Spürst du einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen der offenen und der geschlossenen Druckstufe? Theoretisch könnte da was an der Dämpfung kaputt sein.


----------



## JohnnyRider (27. Februar 2016)

Sitzend fahrend.
Zwischen offen und mitte spüre ich einen deutlichen Unterschied, zwischen mitte und geschlossen einen eher kleinen.
Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass ich nur Hardtail gewohnt bin.
Spacer wären aber die falsche Herangehensweise oder?
Hab aber auch auf der Rock Shox Seite nochmal nachgelesen, dass der Dämpfer auch bei geschlossener Druckstufe noch Federweg freigibt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2016)

Jow der hat kein Lockout. Das gibts egtl bei vernünftigen Dämpfern nicht mehr, weil man dann Traktion verliert. Solange du die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen deutlich spürst sollte damit aber alles in Ordnung sein.
Die Spacer verwendet man, wenn du z.B. beim Springen durch den Federweg sackst um die Progression zu erhöhen.

OK, wenn du vom Hardtail kommst kann das schon ungewohnt sein  aber man lernt es mit der Zeit zu schätzen und das Jimbo ist schon ziemlich effizient!


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. März 2016)

Hi,

weiß einer zufällig die Maße der Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## underdog (4. März 2016)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer zufällig die Maße der Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme?



Am Rahmen 22,2x8mm und an der Wippe 25,4x8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (4. März 2016)

Danke dir


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. März 2016)

Servus Jungs!
War schon lange nicht mehr hier aktiv...
Habe es letztes Jahr nicht geschafft die klappernden Züge meines Uncle Jimbo 2015 wegzubringen.
Hat wer ne Möglichkeit wie man das wegbringt?

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## Nigggel (18. März 2016)

Gude,
evtl kannst du in das Hauptrohr eine Schaumstoffeinlage hineinschieben. Die Öffnung dazu ist aber nur um die 2-3 cm groß. 
Oder du versuchst dir die Züge mit Zipper irgendwie an den Öffnungen einzuspannen. Da muss aber schon ein größeres Zugmoment drauf. 
Ich glaube, dass die Lösung mit dem Schaumstoff noch am besten umsetzbar wäre.

Beim 2016 hat Rose doch aber auch die Züge eingespannt, also irgendwie wird es schon funzen
Kommt eher drauf an, wie viel Nerv du dazu besitzt


----------



## Foxi1988 (19. März 2016)

Ja hauptsache ich bring das in Griff weil in ruppigen Passagen ist das geklappere schon nervig teilweise...
sonst ist das radl super aber das nervt ;(


----------



## Deleted 185353 (3. April 2016)

hi bin neu hier 
hab mein Jumbo 2 jetzt schon ein paar tage. 
Bin zuvor DH gefahren . 
habe die xt 2 fach Variante 
mir ist heute beim bergab pedalieren die kette durch gerutscht / Sturz , ich denke das es an der starken Vibration lag .
meine frage ist hat jemand schon eine  schaltbare kettenführung am jb 2015 ?


----------



## Nigggel (3. April 2016)

Ja, ne e13 trs+ dual
Funktioniert super. Aber wenn dir die kette durchrutscht dann ist sie wahrscheinlich zu lang. War bei mir damals auch so. Einfach ein paar kettrnglieder entfernen.
Das xt Schaltwerk kann nämlich hohe kettenspannungen aufbauen. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich dir auf wurzeligen trails trotzdem zu einer kefü raten


----------



## Deleted 185353 (4. April 2016)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Ja, ne e13 trs+ dual
> Funktioniert super. Aber wenn dir die kette durchrutscht dann ist sie wahrscheinlich zu lang. War bei mir damals auch so. Einfach ein paar kettrnglieder entfernen.
> Das xt Schaltwerk kann nämlich hohe kettenspannungen aufbauen. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich dir auf wurzeligen trails trotzdem zu einer kefü raten



Danke für die schnelle info
wieviele Glieder hast du den entfernt ?


----------



## Nigggel (4. April 2016)

Ich glaube 2 oder 3 Glieder. Aber da Rose ja schon die Kette beim Einbau kürzen, kann das schwanken.


----------



## Deleted 185353 (5. April 2016)

Okay ! Das würde ja heißen das Man nicht genau definieren kann wieviel garantiert raus müssen !
Habe mir gestern auch etliche Videos zum Thema kettenführung an geschaut ! 
Ich kenn zum Beispiel nur das die Kette oben noch geführt wird ! In dem Fall der 2 Fach Umwerfung, geht es ja nur unten oder sehe ich das falsch! 
Mir stellt sich die Frage ob ich dann nicht auch auf ruppigen Trail's den kettenverlusst oben haben werde !? 

Bzw ! Wenn eh nur unten geführt wird! Zum Test eine c Guide ausprobieren ! Jemand bereit's damit Erfahrung!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. April 2016)

Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (5. April 2016)

Ja c guide geht auch. Zwar nicht so gut wie eine normale, da du die bei manchen Rädern rahmenbedingt nicht nahe genug an die Ritzel bekommst, aber sie wird funktionieren. Oben wird die Kette vom Umwerfer geführt. Wenn der einigermaßen eingestellt ist, hast du kein Kettenverlust.


----------



## Nigggel (5. April 2016)

Fahre die e13 auch wegen dem Taco, der das äußere Ritzel vor einschlagen schützt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. April 2016)

Nimm die C-Guide, wenn du den Taco nicht brauchst und das vom Rahmen her passt. Bin beide KeFüs gefahren und die E13 ist ein schlechter Witz was Preis/Leistung und Verarbeitung angeht, die Rolle bleibt einfach nicht gerade, sondern biegt sich mitunter von dem Blech weg, an dem sie befestigt ist, was die Führungsqualitäten deutlich verschlechtert und die Abnutzung der Rolle beschleunigt. Habe ich bisher an 3 e13s gesehen (genau genommen an allen, die ich gesehen habe)


----------



## Nigggel (5. April 2016)

Jop teuer ist sie schon.
Wenn die Schraube mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festgezogen ist, sollte sich da nix biegen.


----------



## Deleted 185353 (5. April 2016)

Das durch rutschen der Kette in trettlast ist ja auf dem oberen Teil! 

Von dh kenne ich das oben die Kette ebenfalls geführt wird! (Bzw nidergehalten wird) . Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ! Wird durch eine c Guide / kettenführung egal welche ! Die obere Schwingung der kette ebenfalls minimiert! 

Oder ist das im Falle der 2 Fach Variante über Haupt nicht möglich !
( die Schwingung zu minimieren )


----------



## Deleted 185353 (5. April 2016)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Nimm die C-Guide, wenn du den Taco nicht brauchst und das vom Rahmen her passt. Bin beide KeFüs gefahren und die E13 ist ein schlechter Witz was Preis/Leistung und Verarbeitung angeht, die Rolle bleibt einfach nicht gerade, sondern biegt sich mitunter von dem Blech weg, an dem sie befestigt ist, was die Führungsqualitäten deutlich verschlechtert und die Abnutzung der Rolle beschleunigt. Habe ich bisher an 3 e13s gesehen (genau genommen an allen, die ich gesehen habe)




Ich denke das ich das mit der c Guide ausprobieren werde danke für Deine Feedback


----------



## Nigggel (5. April 2016)

Doch die Schwingung wird minimiert, weil die Spannung erhöht wird.
Wenn aber oben die Kette durchflutscht, ist sie einfach zu lang. Bei einfach - Führungen kann die Kette immer noch durchflutschen; Sie wird ja nicht von oben auf das Ritzel gedrückt.
Hast du ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk? Wenn ja, dann schau mal ob du die Kettendämpfung an hast. Kann man mit dem grauen Hebel umschalten.


----------



## Deleted 185353 (5. April 2016)

Hebel on off sind vorhanden! Und stehen auf on 

Ich habe gedacht die obere kettenlinie! 
Ist je nach Drehpunkt/umlenkungspunkt der Geometrie / der Dämpfung ! Abhängig wie die Ketten erhebunglinie ist / die eingefederte Kettenlänge .

@Nigggel weiss du noch wie viele Glieder du entfernt hast !


----------



## Nigggel (5. April 2016)

Wie gesagt 2 oder 3 Glieder waren es.
Kürze die Kette so, dass du gleichzeitig auf die größten Ritzel schalten kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (6. April 2016)

Immer dabei beachten, dass sich die Kettenstrebenlänge beim einfedern ändert, sonst gibt es eine Überraschung. Aber Groß-Groß schaltet man in der Regel ja nicht.


----------



## JohnnyRider (7. April 2016)

http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/e-thirteen-trs-dual-34-40t-kettenfuhrung.html
Ich fahre dieses Modell. Bisher kein Verlust der Kette und der Taco hat sich schon bezahlt gemacht.
Wegen oberer Führung: Die Kombination von Umwerfer und einer Kettenführung mit "Finne" oben(die teurere e13 aus alu hat das noch extremer) macht das Abwerfen oben eigentlich unmöglich


----------



## JohnnyRider (14. April 2016)

Möchte jemand zufällig seinen blauen Spank Spike Vorbau gegen meinen schwarzen tauschen? Beziehungsweise seinen blauen Spank Spike Lenker gegen meinen grauen?
Möchte etwas blaue Details einbringen


----------



## Zeiglist (28. April 2016)

habe selber den gleichen Lenker und Vorbau .

Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch wie ich die Schrauben bzw. den Bolzen da raus bekommen?
Ich möchte die Schwinge demontieren.

1. Fall: Bolzen oberhalb des Tretlages

  
Muss ich da einfach auf der Seite wo das Gewinde ist eine Nuss aufsetzen und draufhämmern um den Bolzen herrauszuschalgen?

2. Fall: Die Schrauben an der Verbindung von Ketten- und Sitzstrebe
 
Die konnte man aus der einen Seite etwas herrausschrauben, aber jetzt geht sie nicht weiter nach oben.
Gibt es da einen Trick?

Vielleicht kennt sich ja einer damit aus


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. April 2016)

Bei Fall 1 hast du recht. Ich hab eine schraube reingedreht und den Bolzen rausgekloppt, hat prima funktioniert.

Bei Fall 2 meine ich das man sie so rausdrehen konnte


----------



## Zeiglist (28. April 2016)

Super, danke 
hab sie raus bekommen, hat einiges an dran ziehen und schrauben benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeiglist (28. April 2016)

war wohl zu viel Schaubensicherung dran, so dass die Schraube an der Buchse zwischen den Lagern hängen geblieben ist


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. April 2016)

ja super, kein problem


----------



## JohnnyRider (28. April 2016)

Zeiglist schrieb:


> habe selber den gleichen Lenker und Vorbau .



Geht vor allem auch um die Uncle Jimbo 2016 Besitzer  die sind ja jetzt in Blau gehalten anstatt in Grün.


----------



## JohnnyRider (19. Mai 2016)

Mein Onkel knarzt laut während der Fahrt beim Einfedern aus Richtung der Lager des Hinterbaus bzw des Tretlagers. Wenig Einfedern führt nicht zu dem Geräusch, erst ab einem bestimmten Maß kommt es dazu.
Soweit nichts ungewöhnliches, nur lässt sich das Geräusch nicht im Stehen nachbilden (Druck auf den Sattel -> Einfedern). Deshalb kann ich den Ursprung nicht genau festmachen...
Ich glaube nicht, dass es nicht an den Lagern des Hinterbaus liegt, da ich im Stehen ohne Geräusche tief einfedern kann.
Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp? Das Rad hat erst 500km auf dem Buckel :/

Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit ein Video machen


----------



## Nigggel (19. Mai 2016)

Bei mir War es dann doch die Sattelstütze. Etwas Montagepaste hat bei mir nur bedingt geholfen,  da das Sattelrohr verschmutzt war. Gut auswaschen, Paste drauf und dann sollte es nicht mehr knarzen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (20. Mai 2016)

Die Sattelstütze konnte es nicht sein, die habe ich erst vor zwei Wochen mit viel Montagepaste eingebaut und das Knarzen kam auch beim Einfedern im Stehen auf.

Bin froh, dass die Ursache jetzt relativ simpel war, fast schon peinlich simpel ... 
Hatte mir ja schon alle möglichen Dinge ausgemalt.
Irgendwie hat sich einer der Kabelbinder, die die Leitung zur hinteren Bremse fixieren, verabschiedet. Wie auch immer das passiert ist?! So Kabelbinder sind ja enorm reißfest...
Auf jeden Fall hat dann die Leitung ab einer gewissen Eintauchtiefe des Dämpfers am Hinterrad geschliefen, aber nur kurz, da ja wieder direkt ausfedert wird. Komisches Geräusch...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal in die Lager am Hinterbau geschaut und kann sagen wie viel Fett da so drin ist? Beim Canyon meinen Bruders waren die so trocken, dass ein Lager nach zwei Regentagen komplett festgerostet ist und angeblich ist das bei einigen Herstellern so.


----------



## glory_stu (23. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand auch schon seitliches Spiel in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme bei seinem Uncle Jimbo 2015 festgestellt? 
Ich bin nicht sehr viel gefahren und ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen sollten sich ja vor allem durch vertikales Spiel bemerkbar machen! Lösungsvorschläge???
Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch DebonAir!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Mai 2016)

Hey @glory_stu , kannst sein, dass wir uns die Tage auf dem Viller getroffen haben?


----------



## Axl_S (24. Juni 2016)

So, bei meinem Onkel haben sich jetzt auch nach einen halben Jahr und rund 800, recht matschigen Kilometern mehrere Lager komplett verabschiedet. Wundert mich schon ein bisschen, bei meinem alten Rad hab ich die Lager nach 5 Jahren getauscht und die ließen sich alle noch bewegen. Wie dem auch sei, neue sind bestellt und auf eine Diskusion mit Rose und Versand des Rades quer durchs Land hab ich keine Lust.

Hat schon mal jemand die Hauptlager am Tretlager gewechselt. Wenn ich den Hinterbau demontiert habe, steckt in den Kugellagern noch eine Buchse/Hülse, bei der ich noch nicht so recht weiß, wie ich die rauß kriege, kann ich die einfach wie ein Lager auspressen? 

Vielleicht hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Juni 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rose-tech-talk.571406/page-35#post-13439123

Guckst Du hier......


----------



## Axl_S (27. Juni 2016)

Danke, dass hilft schon mal weiter.


----------



## JohnnyRider (30. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kettenlinie das UJ 2015 (L) hat?


----------



## Burt4711 (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
Das aktuelle Uncle Jimbo interessiert mich ziemlich.
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte von grossen schweren Fahrern? Ist der Dämpfer am Limit, versackt das Bike bergauf im SAG, halten die Lager.....

Komme vom HT und möchte mir was neues enduromässiges gönnen. 2.100 Euro passt, Optik auch. Drauf gesessen habe ich mal kurz im Shop vor Ort. 
Zu mir...1,95 m, SL 90 cm und derzeit 115 kg.
Gefahren werden Touren im Mittelgebirge, kein Bike Park. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Burt4711 (30. August 2016)

Keiner??


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (31. August 2016)

Ich bin zwar weder groß noch schwer, aber das Jimbo ist für deutlich mehr konzipiert als Touren im Mittelgebirge  da würde ich mir also keine Sorgen machen. Meiner Empfindung nach fühlt sich das Jimbo im Wiegetritt immer noch effizienter an, als mein Canyon Torque im sitzen. Es dürfte also unwahrscheinlich sein, dass es mehr als ein bisschen versackt, auch bei hohen Fahrergewichten. Außerdem gibts immer noch den Compression-Hebel am Dämpfer...

Zum Dämpfer: Der Monarch ist, im Vergleich zu dem was derzeit möglich ist, halt schon ziemlich scheiße. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Rad keinen Spaß macht. Außerdem soll es auch Nasen geben, die den in der Enduro World Series fahren und damit Siege einfahren. Also alles eine Sache der Einstellung und des Fahrkönnens.

Zu den aktuellen Lagern kann ich leider nix sagen. Ich habe noch ein Granite Chief von 2012, das ich gerade wieder aufbaue und in dem stecken immer noch die Originallager. (am Strive meines Bruders sind die ersten Hinterbaulager am ERSTEN Regentag schon festgerostet)

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. August 2016)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer: Der Monarch ist, im Vergleich zu dem was derzeit möglich ist, halt schon ziemlich scheiße. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Rad keinen Spaß macht. Außerdem soll es auch Nasen geben, die den in der Enduro World Series fahren und damit Siege einfahren. Also alles eine Sache der Einstellung und des Fahrkönnens.



Gibts Dämpfer technisch eigentlich schon jemand der mal was anderes probiert hat?
Hab momentan auch den normalen Monarch drin und wollte für nächstes Jahr mal was neues ausprobieren.
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht.

Meine Lager waren nach einem Jahr hin, wechseln lassen ist aber kein Problem. Die neuen hab ich vorm Einbau geöffnet und neu gefettet. 

Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich recht neutral, ich hab auf Touren den Dämpfer immer auf und eigentlich keine Probleme mit wippendem Heck. Zur Not gibts ja noch den "Pedal" Modus am Dämpfer


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (31. August 2016)

Ich habe es selbst noch nicht probiert, aber meine Favoriten sind definitiv der McLeod mit KingCan-Luftkammer und der 053 von Marzocchi. Bei letzterem weiß ich allerdings nicht ob die Luftkammer zum Hinterbau passt. Bei ersterem kann man sie ganz gut einstellen.


----------



## Sambaweb (31. August 2016)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das aktuelle Uncle Jimbo interessiert mich ziemlich.
> Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte von grossen schweren Fahrern? Ist der Dämpfer am Limit, versackt das Bike bergauf im SAG, halten die Lager.....
> 
> ...



Ich selbst wiege auch rund 115 kg und habe derzeit noch keine Probleme feststellen können. Auch den SAG bekomme ich Passig eingestellt. "Gemütlich" Bergauf ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. September 2016)

Ach ja, by the way: nehmt den SAG nicht immer so genau. Der ist eigentlich sch*** egal, hauptsache das Rad fühlt sich gut an, also lieber nach Gefühl den Luftdruck ändern


----------



## BrooKy (4. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

gibt's unter Euch welche, die an den 2 Metern kratzen und ein Uncle Jimbo fahren? Ich selbst bin 1,98 mit 97er Schrittlänge und auf der Suche nach einem passenden Trail-/Enduro-Bike, was sich relativ schwierig gestaltet. Nun bin ich auf das UJ aufmerksam geworden, da Rose die Größenempfehlung für den XL-Rahmen mit >192 cm angibt. Bei Betrachtung der Geometrie kommt mir das Bike jedoch nicht außergewöhnlich groß vor (Reach: 457, Stack: 608, Sitztrohr: 505, Oberrohr: 620). 

Mal zum Vergleich zwei andere Kandidaten meiner Vorauswahl:
Rotwild X1 XXL: Reach 500, Stack 628, Sitztrohr 535, Oberrohr 678
Speci Stumpjumper FSR 29 XXL: Reach 477, Stack 686, Sitztrohr 564, Oberrohr 674

Der Vergleich ist zwar vielleicht nicht zu 100% treffend, da die anderen Bikes eher All-Mountain als Enduro sind, dennoch wirken die Werte des UJ im Vergleich eher mickrig und die Empfehlung >192 unrealistisch. 

Fährt jemand von Euch XL und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Axl_S (27. September 2016)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> @Mr_Ned_Lebowski hab mal deine liste geklaut für meine konfiguration
> 
> Für alle die überlegen Spritzschutz oder Ähnliches anzubauen die MudHugger von https://www.themudhugger.co.uk/ sehen mmn richtig richtig gut aus am jimbo nicht zu dick und nichts was an die sattelstange muss oder in das gabelrohr ich lad nachher mal bilder hoch  und der clou der hintere Mudugger passt einfach wie angegossen zum Jimbo (mmn)



@Sambaweb, ich überlege auch, mir die Mudhugger zu kaufen. In welcher Größe hast du die denn bestellt, Standardgröße für Fullys 26 und Hardtails 27,5 oder die Version für Fullys 29 und Fullys 27,5?

Mir ist grad nicht klar, warum die Standardgröße nicht auch am 27,5 Fully passen sollte, maßgebend sollte doch eigentlich die Reifengröße sein.

Danke vorab fürs Feedback.


----------



## Deleted 185353 (10. Oktober 2016)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Keiner??


und hast du was erfahren zur kettenlinie


----------



## Deleted 185353 (10. Oktober 2016)

Siondesign schrieb:


> und hast du was erfahren zur kettenlinie


 wollte mir das kleine Blatt vorne wegschrauben und dann 1x10 fahren .
dazu benötige ich aber eine typ e kettenführung , zwecks runter hüpfen der kette .
Hatt da wer Erfahrung mit.


Grus Chris


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. November 2016)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gibt's unter Euch welche, die an den 2 Metern kratzen und ein Uncle Jimbo fahren? Ich selbst bin 1,98 mit 97er Schrittlänge und auf der Suche nach einem passenden Trail-/Enduro-Bike, was sich relativ schwierig gestaltet. Nun bin ich auf das UJ aufmerksam geworden, da Rose die Größenempfehlung für den XL-Rahmen mit >192 cm angibt. Bei Betrachtung der Geometrie kommt mir das Bike jedoch nicht außergewöhnlich groß vor (Reach: 457, Stack: 608, Sitztrohr: 505, Oberrohr: 620).
> 
> ...


Das Uncle Jimbo fällt wohl tatsächlich klein aus. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Magazine es immer in L testeten, obwohl sie die meisten anderen Bikes immer in M testen. Ich bin 1,89 m groß und habe es in XL in die engere Wahl gezogen. Beim L Rahmen bräuchte ich viele Spacer um auf meinen Wohlfühlstack zu kommen un d dann wird der Reach wieder kürzer. Wer an die 2 m kommt, fährt vermutlich mit einem Speci Enduro in XL, oder ähnlich großen Bikes besser. Zum Vergleich ist das Speci Enduro in L ganz nah dran am UJ in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (20. Dezember 2016)

Könnte evtl Mal jemand nach gucken welchen tune Rose beim Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir verbaut? Danke schonmal


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Dezember 2016)

Hier stand Mist, weil ich nicht lesen kann .... 

Hatte hier die Daten vom Granite Chief gepostet, damit kannst du ja nichts anfangen.

*Granit Chief 2015*
Dämpfer Spezifikationen. 
Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub: 57 mm
Buchsenmaß oben: 22.2 x 8 mm
Buchsenmaß unten: 25.4 x 8 mm
Zugstufen/Rebound Tune: M
Druckstufe/Compression Tune: L3


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. Dezember 2016)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Könnte evtl Mal jemand nach gucken welchen tune Rose beim Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir verbaut? Danke schonmal



Tune ist ML


----------



## locke_lancelot (29. Dezember 2016)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Tune ist ML



Super danke,
Also wäre dieser ja richtig, oder muss ich da auf sonst noch was achten?


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Dezember 2016)

Sollte alles passen


----------



## locke_lancelot (29. Dezember 2016)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Sollte alles passen



Super danke dir [emoji2] [emoji106]


----------



## Zeiglist (12. Januar 2017)

Bei mir ist mit der Zeit ein Knarz-Geräusch gekommen. Anfangs dachte ich, es kommt vom Hauptlager, aber nach dessen Austausch war es unverändert. Es lag an dem Gleitlager vom Dämpfer. Der Monarch Plus hatte dort leicht unterschiedliche Breiten und war deshalb etwas schräg verbaut. Mit Huber Buchsen http://huber-bushings.com/ läuft es wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## locke_lancelot (12. Januar 2017)

Zeiglist schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mit der Zeit ein Knarz-Geräusch gekommen. Anfangs dachte ich, es kommt vom Hauptlager, aber nach dessen Austausch war es unverändert. Es lag an dem Gleitlager vom Dämpfer. Der Monarch Plus hatte dort leicht unterschiedliche Breiten und war deshalb etwas schräg verbaut. Mit Huber Buchsen http://huber-bushings.com/ läuft es wieder einwandfrei.



Das knacken hatte ich zwar nich, aber meine Anfrage an Huber ist auch heute rausgegangen


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Januar 2017)

Weiss jemand zufällig welchen Steuersatz Rose beim UncleJimbo einbaut? 
Wollte mir für meine Ersatzgabel einen zweiten Konus holen, dann brauch ich den alten nicht umbauen


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Januar 2017)

FSA Gravity SX Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Januar 2017)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> FSA Gravity SX Pro


Super dank dir


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Februar 2017)

Ist zwar auch schon bei mir etwas länger her, aber im nachhinein wundere ich mich über den riesigen Karton, in dem das Bike versendet wurde.
War bei euch auch das Voderrad montiert? Ist eigentlich eher untypisch für die Versender (im Vergleich zu Canyon etc.)


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Februar 2017)

Puh da kann ich leider nich helfen, hatte meins direkt abgeholt


----------



## Axl_S (18. Februar 2017)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch schon bei mir etwas länger her, aber im nachhinein wundere ich mich über den riesigen Karton, in dem das Bike versendet wurde.
> War bei euch auch das Voderrad montiert? Ist eigentlich eher untypisch für die Versender (im Vergleich zu Canyon etc.)


Ja, Rad war komplett aufgebaut


----------



## JohnnyRider (28. Februar 2017)

Mein Dämpfer (Monarch Plus RC3) hat hinten am Auge Spiel von etwa 1mm, dh ich kann das Dämpferauge zwischen den Lagern etwa 0.5mm nach links und nach rechts bewegen  
Ist das normal?
Was können die Ursachen sein?
Die Lager sind richtig fest, selbst mit 9Nm bewegt sich da nichts


----------



## JohnnyRider (4. März 2017)

?
Könnt ihr mal bitte eure Dämpfer befummeln?
Weißt nicht ob ich so weiter fahren kann und was ich überhaupt machen soll...


----------



## Jabberwoky (5. März 2017)

Hab zwar das GC aber da wackelt nix und hat kein Spiel am Dämpfer. Komme auch grade nicht mit der Beschreibung klar, wo das Spiel bei Dir ist.

Hast Du irgendwas am Dämpfer getauscht, verändert?

Alles nachmessen, ob es noch der Norm entspricht. Dämperauge, Kunstoffbuchsen, Einbaubuchsen, Abstand Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen. Wenn da Spiel ist sollte eines der Teile außer der Norm sein. Könnte Dir die Werte vom GC2 2015 liefern, bringt Dir leider bloss nichts. Beim Jimbo muss ich leider passen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (5. März 2017)

Wenns geht mach Mal ein Foto davon. Hab meinen letzten Monat getauscht und direkt Huber Buchsen verbaut, mein mir wackelt nichts


----------



## rider1970 (5. März 2017)

Von der Beschreibung her würde ich denken es liegt an den Buchsen oder Gleitlagern. Meistens ist das untere ja auch zuerst fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (5. März 2017)

Ist alles noch original. Der Dämpfer wurde noch nie ausgebaut. Ich mach nachher mal Fotos.
Bin noch keine 2.000 Kilometer gefahren und da sollen die Buchsen oder Gleitlager schon kaputt sein?
Also lose ist sonst auf jeden Fall nicht, nur das Dämpferauge lässt sich bewegen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (5. März 2017)




----------



## locke_lancelot (6. März 2017)

Mmhh seltsam. Ich würde es Mal auseinander bauen, reinigen und wieder zusammen bauen. Notfalls Wechsel auf Huber Bushings, bei mir siehts so aus, da ist alles bombenfest.


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. März 2017)

@JohnnyRider
Dein verbauten Buchsen passen nicht. Vergleich mal das Bild zu Locke Lancelot, da sind die Buchsen schlüssig und auch breiter. Am besten Ausbauen und nachmessen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. März 2017)

Ich kann am Donnerstag Mal eben die originale Dämpferbuchse raus suchen und für dich nachmesser. Ich denke auch das deine Buchse hinten nen bischen zu lang ist und du deshalb das Spiel hast


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. März 2017)

So meine beiden Buchsen sind ~6mm breit. Genauer kann ich es nicht messen, da kein Messschieber vorhanden ist. Die Achse ist ~25mm lang und die beiden Buchsen + Dampferaugenbreite sind definitiv 1-2mm kürzer als die Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (10. März 2017)

Die Originale Dämpfer Buchse die vorher bei mir drin war ist 25,4mm. Ich würds ausbauen, nachmessen, und evtl die Gleitbuchsen tauschen. Ich denke das deine verschlissen sind und du deshalb Spiel hast.


----------



## JohnnyRider (10. März 2017)

Ich habe es gestern ausgebaut, etwas mehr als 25 habe ich ja auch gemessen (kein Messschieber). Wie breit sind denn bei dir die beiden schmalen Buchsen? Diese sind bei mir 6mm, ich denke diese sind bei mir zu schmal. Es wackelt ja nicht die lange Buchse, sondern das Auge hat auf der langen Buchse zwischen den beiden schmalen Buchsen Spiel.


----------



## locke_lancelot (10. März 2017)

Meine sind auch gut 6mm. Komplett zusammen hab ich auch minimal luft, mein Dämpfer saß aber stramm da die Buchse stramm im Gleitlager saß


----------



## JohnnyRider (10. März 2017)

Ich habe eine Anfrage an Herrn Huber geschickt


----------



## locke_lancelot (10. März 2017)

Beste Lösung [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## rider1970 (11. März 2017)

Aber der benötigt eigentlich auch die genauen Abmessungen, oder ermittelt er das nach Modell?


----------



## locke_lancelot (11. März 2017)

Es reicht ihm zu sagen welchen Dämpfer man hat, und wie lang die originale Hülse war.
Also RockShox und 25,4mm dann passt das.


----------



## JohnnyRider (11. März 2017)

Herr Huber kennt die meisten Maße für gängige Fahrradmodelle... 25,4mm hinten 22,2mm vorne
@locke_lancelot hast du 2 oder dreiteilige Buchsen von Huber?


----------



## locke_lancelot (12. März 2017)

Hab zweiteilige, die hatte er mir auch empfohlen


----------



## Nigggel (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
habe mein grünes Spank Spike Hinterrad im Steinfeld gefetzt. Rose hat die Felge in dieser Farbe nicht mehr und auch sonst finde ich sie nirgendwo im Internet.
Weiß jemand wo man die noch herbekommen könnte bzw. verkauft hier irgendjemand eine Felge/Laufrad oder gerne auch den ganzen Laufradsatz?
Liebe Grüße
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenzo (3. Mai 2017)

Hey, ich habe einen Satz Spank Spike in Grün abzugeben. PN

Grüße
Jens


----------



## JohnnyRider (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Das Schaltauge vom Uncle Jimbo 2015 ist ein Direct Mount, nicht wahr?
Danke schon mal im voraus für die Antwort!


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Juli 2017)

Boah gute Frage, kann nachher mal nen Foto davon machen wenn du willst, hab mein Ersatz im Rucksack liegen 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyRider (21. Juli 2017)

Ein Ersatzschaltauge habe ich auch, mir fehlt nur die Kompetenz zu unterscheiden, ob es ein DM oder ein Standard ist 
Dann muss ich mir dochmal genauer Fotos von den beiden Schaltwerktypen anschauen und mit dem aktuell montierten vergleichen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Juli 2017)

Achso ok, ja an der Kompetenz happerts bei mir auch  

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Oktober 2017)

Hat einer nen Flaschenhalter am Jimbo montiert? Hab das ein oder andere Bild gesehen von selbst gebastelten Lösungen, nur hab ich gestern Mal probeweise ne Trinkflasche von mir am Rahmen gehalten und die bekomm ich da nie im leben rein [emoji16]


----------



## underdog (24. Oktober 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hat einer nen Flaschenhalter am Jimbo montiert? Hab das ein oder andere Bild gesehen von selbst gebastelten Lösungen, nur hab ich gestern Mal probeweise ne Trinkflasche von mir am Rahmen gehalten und die bekomm ich da nie im leben rein [emoji16]



Hi, was für eine Flaschengröße hast du den? Ich habe mal eine selbst gebastelte Halterung am Jimbo gesehen wo auch ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter  verbaut war und da war eine mega kleine 500ml Flasche drin.


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte mir gleich zum UJ eine Elite VIP "anywhere" Flaschenhalterung gekauft, aber seit 2 Jahren noch nicht montiert. Eine seitliche Entnahme und eine kleine Flasche (max. circa 600ml) sollte im L Rahmen vom Platz her aber schon passen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab nur Mal aus Interesse die nächst beste Flasche dran gehalten die ich Zuhause gefunden hab. War ne Powerbar Flasche, ich glaub 600ml oder evtl sogar 750ml, weiss es nicht genau. Ich guck mal ob ich ne kleinere find [emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte mir damals das hier gekauft: http://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/anywhere/ + http://www.lezyne.com/product-botcg-flowcagesl.php#.WfBIsHZpyiM
Hat mit einer 500ml Flasche gut funktioniert.


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Oktober 2017)

Ok super danke, ich werds bei Gelegenheit Mal testen [emoji106]


----------



## Jenzo (27. Oktober 2017)

Hier ne 500ml Flasche im M Rahmen. 
Passt und lässt sich auch gut entnehmen bei einer Halterung mit seitlicher Flaschenentnahme. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## locke_lancelot (28. Oktober 2017)

Super danke [emoji106]


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Januar 2018)

Winterzeit = Servicezeit [emoji16]


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Januar 2018)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Winterzeit = Servicezeit [emoji16]


na also ... geht doch. 

Gibts auch neue Farbe oder nur Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (24. Januar 2018)

ja, die aktuelle Farbe ist nicht wirklich spannend.


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Januar 2018)

der Rahmen geht nächste Woche zu Kuhjand der in mir entlackt und schleift. 
Nach langer Überlegung lass ich ihn dann komplett Raw. Hab irgendwie Bock drauf.
Find einfach keine Farbe die mir bei dem Rahmen gefällt.


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Januar 2018)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Nach langer Überlegung lass ich ihn dann komplett Raw.


 Gute Entscheidung


----------



## rumag (25. Januar 2018)

Du kannst den entlackten und geschliffenen Rahmen mit Klarlack pulvern lassen. Würde ich machen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (25. Januar 2018)

der Kuhjand haut da auch ne Konservierung drauf die nen Jahr halten soll. mal schauen...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Februar 2018)

Hi,
müsste euch mal was fragen:
Ich hab das aktuelle Uncle Jimbo auf meine Liste gesetzt. Steht sogar ganz oben. Die Geo ist genau wie
für mich gemacht !  Nur, ich kenne niemanden der eins hat, hab sogar noch nie eins im Wald gesehen und
in den Bikebravos ist es auch kaum erwähnt ... . Wie fährt es sich ?
Was mich ein wenig stört ist, daß es kein Boost hinten hat, kann ich aber noch mit leben.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## JohnnyRider (12. Februar 2018)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> in den Bikebravos ist es auch kaum erwähnt



http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-testbericht/
http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-uncle-jimbo-2-custom-test/
http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-rose-uncle-jimbo-2/
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-komplett-uberarbeitet-rose-uncle-jimbo-3-2015/
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...s-um-3800-euro-rose-uncle-jimbo-2/a33325.html
https://gravity-magazine.de/2016/08/29/test-rose-uncle-jimbo-3/
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/rose-uncle-jimbo-3-im-test/a24157.html

Ehm, fährt sich gut  Fahreindrücke von Amateuren sind doch immer sehr subjektiv, je nachdem was sie für Strecken fahren, wie sie fahren, welche Räder sie vorher oder im Vergleich gefahren sind.
Was ich sagen kann: sehr potenter Hinterbau, gute Endprogression, hab ihn noch nie durchgeschlagen. Ausgewogene Geo, nicht besonders lang und flach, falls du zwischen den Größen stehst, lieber die größere nehmen.
Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Tabelle gesehen, wo etwa 20 Enduro Geometrien verglichen wurde und das UJ, war überall im Mittelfeld


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Februar 2018)

Danke JohnnyRider für deine Infos !
Wie gesagt, die Geo finde ich genial, mit 1,79 würde ich M nehmen.
Wäre schön, wenn man das UJ auch mit 2018'er Parts bestellen könnte,
aber da muß man wohl noch ein paar Wochen warten.


----------



## locke_lancelot (13. Februar 2018)

Versteh sowieso nicht ganz warum das Uncle jimbo nicht mal ein neues Design bekommt. Das Pikes Peak find ich mit der einen farbe auch etwas öde, und das Jimbo gibt's seit 2015 unverändert. 
Aber kann JohnnyRider da nur zustimmen. Den Hinterbau hab ich auch noch nie bis zum Anschlag bekommen 
Ich find sehr laufruhig, verspielt und auch super für Touren geeignet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Februar 2018)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn man das UJ auch mit 2018'er Parts bestellen könnte,
> aber da muß man wohl noch ein paar Wochen warten.


So weit ich weiss kannst Du das Rad mit allem Ausstatten was auch im Shop verfügbar ist. Musst nicht warten bis der Konfigurator die Parts in der Anzeige zulässt. Einfach anrufen oder bei den Shops Bocholt, München vorbeikommen (sofern möglich).

Gute Räder, schwache Grafikabteilung. Kann auch nicht verstehen warum da nix gemacht wird. Bei Raw ist es aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Februar 2018)

aus Blau/Grün wurde Raw [emoji16]
Morgen werde ich die neuen Lager öffnen und fetten. Nächste Woche geht's dann wieder an den zusammen Bau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rider1970 (16. Februar 2018)

Oh ja, gefällt


----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Februar 2018)

Ist da jetzt ein Klarlack drauf? Das glänzt so schön


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2018)

Nein ist nur Imprägnierung drauf [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2018)

Hier mal ne kleine Info und Erfahrungen zu Lagern, falls es einen interessiert.

Die ersten Lager musste ich nach einem Jahr wechseln, da diese komplett trocken und verrostet waren. Den Zweiten Satz hab ich dann bei "Kugellager Express" bestellt für ich glaub knapp 15€. Diese hab ich vor dem Einbau geöffnet und komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Jetzt nach zwei Jahren hab ich diese Lager dann rausbauen lassen und dank der Fettfüllung sehen die inmer noch aus wie am ersten Tag [emoji16]. 
Hab aber für den zusammenbau vorsorglich  natürlich wieder neue Lager bestellt und wollte aus Interesse diesesmal die Lager von "EnduroBearings" testen.
Hab heute mal die Lager geöffnet und war doch sehr positiv überrascht das diese von Haus aus schon komplett mit blauem Fett gefüllt waren. 
Werde mal zwei Bilder anhängen wo man den Unterschied von "normalen" neuen Lagern zu den Endurobearings sieht. 
Also bitte vorm Lagerwechsel unbedingt die Lager mit Fett fühlen, damit ihr lange Spaß dran habt [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sammy12300 (7. März 2018)

Hey,
die Lager sehen echt gut aus. Könntest du mal Liste der bestellten Lager posten? Ich überlege auch die Lager zu tauschen, aber das Rad ist gerade mal aus dem Sommer. Vielleicht schiebe ich es eher auf Ende des Sommers. Werde jetzt erstmal einen Gabelservice machen.
Habe auch letztes Jahr direkt den RAW Rahmen genommen. Kann man halt auch viel mit anderen Farben kombinieren, falls es einem nicht mehr passt.

PS:
Hab die Lagergrößen gefunden: 
2x 6902
2x 6802
8x 6800

Müssten ja auch noch aktuell für das 2016er Modell sein, da sich nix verändert hat.


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. April 2018)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Mit vollgepackter Trinkblase hat mir der sitz des Hip Packs auch nicht so gefallen. Hab jetzt für die Feierabendrunde eine Fidlock Flasche am Bike und im Hip Pack nur noch Riegel, Tool, Handy und ne kleine Windjacke. Ich will für so kleine Touren nichts anderes mehr [emoji3]



Mal aus einem andern Thread zitiert, wollte da nicht zu sehr off topic gehen. Fährst du die Fidlock am UJ?


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. April 2018)

jap, fahr die kleine Fidlock 450ger Flasche


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. April 2018)

Danke für die Bilder  Wie hast du den Halter fixiert? Kabelbinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (24. April 2018)

von Fidlock gibts den passenden Adapter für Rahmen ohne Schrauben. Da sind so lange Gummibänder bei, die hab ich rausgemacht und das teil mit Kabelbinder festgemacht. Hält dank der Gummiauflage bombenfest am Rahmen [emoji16]

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/fi...flaschenhalterung-fuer-den-rahmen/aid:2699153


----------



## sammy12300 (13. Mai 2018)

Sorry, hier stand blödsinn...


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Mai 2018)

Bist Du sicher das hier hinten der Rahmen 12x142 also kein Boost hat? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass Rose hier vorne Boost-Gabel und der Rahmen nicht entsprechend angepasst ist.

Adapter:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...pter-SM-RTAD05-6-Loch-auf-Center-Lock-p34131/


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (9. September 2018)

Hi zusammen, 
Was ist den eigentlich für ein innenlager Standard verbaut. Meines sollte mal getauscht werden... Bb30 mit 42mm Durchmesser?


----------



## underdog (10. September 2018)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Was ist den eigentlich für ein innenlager Standard verbaut. Meines sollte mal getauscht werden... Bb30 mit 42mm Durchmesser?



Der Rahmen hat PF30 Standard 46mm. Je nach Kurbel ist eine Gewinde Adapter verbaut.


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (10. September 2018)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Kann das sein, dass da ein innenlager verbaut ist, bei dem eine "normale" kurbel passt, also so was: https://www.rosebikes.de/race-face-x-type-press-fit-30-adapter-717735


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (11. September 2018)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Kann das sein, dass da ein innenlager verbaut ist, bei dem eine "normale" kurbel passt, also so was: https://www.rosebikes.de/race-face-x-type-press-fit-30-adapter-717735


Weiß ich so nicht! was für eine Ausstattung hast du den oder poste mal Bilder.


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (11. September 2018)

Also, die Kurbel ist die Race Face Respond. Das Innenlager ist tatsächlich das oben verlinkte mit einer "normalen" Kurbel mit 24mm Achsdurchmesser.
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

